# Grand Theft Auto V



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2011)

*POST ALL STORY DISCUSSIONS IN SPOILER TAGS AND NAME THOSE TAGS WITH UNSPOILERY NAMES, AS EVERYONE WILL NOT PLAY THE GAME AT THE SAME PACE.*
*Release Date:*
Tuesday 17th September (World Wide Release)
Tuesday 1st October (GTA Online)
*Platforms:*
Xbox 360 and PS3

GTAV Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]QkkoHAzjnUs[/YOUTUBE]
GTA Online Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]olEGtoYs_8A[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Other Trailers_ 




Gameplay Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]N-xHcvug3WI[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer#2:
[YOUTUBE]Vzue74y7A84[/YOUTUBE]
Character Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]Bf38HiYPMiI[/YOUTUBE]
Official Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]hvoD7ehZPcM[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Gamer Tags and PSN ID's_ 





*Spoiler*: _Gamer Tags_ 



 - Send PM





*Spoiler*: _PSN ID's_ 



 - DaftVirgin
 - Jak_N_Blak
 - gust568
 - KhrisNF
 - yung_nos


----------



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Should have waited for the next gen consoles imo.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 25, 2011)

doesn't show up on any of my browsers


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 25, 2011)

Trailer on 11/2/11 eh?

Nice. Can't wait.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully this time there are no cousins asking you to take them to the strip club to see big American titties


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> Should have waited for the next gen consoles imo.



I think they had to make one last game on the current-gen, get some revenue.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope kids are in it this time. Feel my Uzi.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 25, 2011)

YES, FINALLY. 

Pinch me so I know I'm not dreaming. I'd long since given up hope of an announcement anytime soon. Looks like III's anniversary this month really was the catalyst for an announcement.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Should have waited!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 25, 2011)

Unless it's set in Japan and I can be Yakuza, I'll prolly skip it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

... Gotta play GTA3 and GTA4 now, eh? I bought both (with expansions) when there was a Steam deal, way back, and haven't touched them since. I only did it because I played a little bit of GTA3 many years ago, when it was released, and I fucked shit up and liked it 

//HbS


----------



## Satou (Oct 25, 2011)

Well Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories did come out for the PSP and PS2 more specifically, rather late in comparison to the PS2's lifetime.  I suppose a game better using the PS3's full power (which took some years to understand and master) would be better than releasing a game that was built with little experience on the PS4.  Perhaps the next game can come out 2 years after the PS4 launch when the developers have a better understanding of the hardware.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 25, 2011)

this game is pretty much going to be epic.. rockstar sick of watching call of duty franchise bring in the dough with game after game whilst they sit back waiting for next gen consoles that could be years away, they need to cash gram fast ..

im just hoping for one they do not incorperate kinect somehow that will be the death of the franchise imo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

hopefully is set in a chicago setting if not Los Santos would be nice.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> Should have waited for the next gen consoles imo.


Why? **


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> Should have waited for the next gen consoles imo.





Goova said:


> Should have waited!


One GTA game per console gen?! lol bullshit. We need a game with the variety and scale of San Andreas, and we need a game that uses today's improved console development.

GTA for the next Xbox and PS will be fun, but I'm not paying out of the ass for another system anytime soon.


Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully is set in a chicago setting if not Los Santos would be nice.


I wouldn't a mind another game taking place in the 80s or 90s period, good music and fashion-trend mockery all around is appreciated.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Take us back to San Andreas yooo

No Vice city/Miami. That shits too small.


----------



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Why? **



I would have preferred a spiffy looking new GTA game about a year into the next-gen cycle. I want to be wowed by a new GTA game (physics, view distance, graphics, animation etc). Something that the current consoles aren't able to bring to the table anymore (in all likelihood) 

But from a business POV i can fully understand why they're releasing another one this gen. Both HD consoles have a huge installed base so they'll rack up money and sales like mad fast.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

I support 1 GTA title per console gen when it comes to the main GTA titles, like GTA 3 and GTA 4. I think every other GTA game for that gen besides the main titles should be ones like SA and VC.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

With the way GTA 4 sold they probably figured labeling it 5 would bring in more sales.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Im looking forward to...
Yes you guessed it...
Multiplayer 
FPSz are getting tired. We need a new multiplayer cult...and GTA can do it. I know they can...
EDIT: And 5 star thread!


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> I would have preferred a spiffy looking new GTA game about a year into the next-gen cycle. I want to be wowed by a new GTA game (physics, view distance, graphics, animation etc). Something that the current consoles aren't able to bring to the table anymore (in all likelihood)
> 
> But from a business POV i can fully understand why they're releasing another one this gen. Both HD consoles have a huge installed base so they'll rack up money and sales like mad fast.



I completely agree, the game would really have benefited from waiting a few years until the next generation of consoles was released but it isn't a big deal.  

Hopefully the PC version will be better optimized.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

I have to agree. At this point, games that come out with consoles in mind are already technologicly retarded. But we still have 2 years until the next generation 

//HbS


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm one of the few people who disliked GTAIV.

However the Ballad of Gay Tony was a much needed improvement.

GTAIV threw away most of the things that made GTA: SA one of the best games in history. I hope they go back to GTA: SA style.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

All they need to do is make a game SA's variety and Gta IV's graphics and it will be perfect. I feel like it's a prank though


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have to agree. At this point, games that come out with consoles in mind are already technologicly retarded. But we still have 2 years until the next generation
> 
> //HbS



Technically the Wii U is next-gen and it comes out next year.  

Of course I am assuming that it's specs are high enough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> One GTA game per console gen?! lol bullshit. We need a game with the variety and scale of San Andreas, and we need a that uses today's improved console development.
> 
> GTA for the next Xbox and PS will be fun, but I'm not paying out of the ass for another system anytime soon.
> 
> I wouldn't a mind another game* taking place in the 80s or 90s period*, good music and fashion-trend mockery all around is appreciated.


well not me i prefer modern cars and tech.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Why u guys no tawk bout the potential epicness the multiplayer could bring tuh da taybull?


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> *All they need to do is make a game SA's variety and Gta IV's graphics and it will be perfect. *I feel like it's a prank though



Pretty much this.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Why u guys no tawk bout the potential epicness the multiplayer could bring tuh da taybull?



I had no idea that GTA4 had multiplayer until long after I beat the game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I had no idea that GTA4 had multiplayer until long after I beat the game.



SHAME.ON.YOU.SIR.

All I knw is that they've given themselves a good foundation with multiplayer and its solid. 

All thats needed now is simply...badassery. Give us jets. 16 players and jets is all we need. lol


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> All thats needed now is simply...badassery. Give us jets. 16 players and jets is all we need. lol



Lol.

Stick to BF3 if you want jets.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Im kinda hoping they set another one in the 70's ya know?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to see a GTA set in a futuristic setting but it's unlikely.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm one of the few people who disliked GTAIV.
> 
> However the Ballad of Gay Tony was a much needed improvement.
> 
> GTAIV threw away most of the things that made GTA: SA one of the best games in history. I hope they go back to GTA: SA style.


You're not the only one, so many people fell for it since it was the 1st GTA game for this console gen. 

Not to mention the ridiculous amount of 10s given out for reviews. A gritty story and realistic graphics doesn't make up for the lack of variety in handling missions, or the broken game mechanics.


ThePseudo said:


> All they need to do is make a game SA's variety and Gta IV's graphics and it will be perfect. I feel like it's a prank though


I honestly think the flaws of GTA4 were bad design decisions and limited development time. I mean if that wasn't an issue, then the GTA DLC wouldn't have fixed some of those problems.



Linkdarkside said:


> well not me i prefer modern cars and tech.


If that's how you feel...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

set it in El Paso 

and Multiplayer should be uncharted level.. 



C_Akutabi said:


> Hopefully this time there are no cousins asking you to take them to the strip club to see big American titties





ThePseudo said:


> I hope kids are in it this time. Feel my Uzi.



thats why i luv GTA


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> set it in El Paso



Oh god no. For once they should set it somewhere where the environment can have snow, that would actually be cool.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I want a _GTA_ set in Gotham City.

Thats the only one worth hyping for.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

If it's like SA with planes and actual tanks and the military and shit, then I'm game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Oh god no. For once they should set it somewhere where the environment can have snow, that would actually be cool.



sick of white men(be it russian or american).. we need some ethnicity


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> sick of white men(be it russian or american).. we need some ethnicity



Grand Theft Auto: Hong Kong


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I want a _GTA_ set in Gotham City.


That actually sounds amazing.

Five stars is just Batman coming after you, you _will_ lose.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2011)

This game is gonna be in Las Vegas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Grand Theft Auto: Hong Kong



you know what.. that'd be epic 

EDIT: after watching hangover 2, i'd say Bangkok would be even more awesome..

killing tranny hookers is gonna make one fine sunday


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> This game is gonna be in Las Vegas.


its called Las Venturas.

but if we get one city it would be nice to get one of the tree from SA as a big city.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That actually sounds amazing.
> 
> Five stars is just Batman coming after you, you _will_ lose.



I'll call down the Justice League to whip his ass. No prep time.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> I'll call down the Justice League to whip his ass. No prep time.


That's 6 stars.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2011)

My expectation for this are low after the disappointment that was GTAIV


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's 6 stars.



Oh yeah thanks for reminding me they just added another star in GTA5.

Damn, no wonder why they get paid the big bucks.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

We going back to San andreas baby!


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> We going back to San andreas baby!



Please don't fuck it up like GTAIV.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Jetpacks...
We need...jetpacks...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> We going back to San andreas baby!


hopefully we can  play as a white guy in the hood.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW2NXgq4qKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Give us a fully customizable protagonist and return the wackiness of San Andreas, and I'm satisfied.

Though I doubt the latter will return on account of Saints Row apparently filling and exceeding that quota.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Now all we need is the ability to destroy the environment.

Oh wait.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

By the way, I'm all for the Gotham game. 

Grand Theft Auto: Gotham City. Brilliant. You could align yourself with a specific supervillain's gang or whatever.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Man...
If they put back SA's features...and 16 peeps...on the ENITRE MAP...

No game will be able to compete...


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> We going back to San andreas baby!



[YOUTUBE]iEWuH2L-uQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> We going back to San andreas baby!



Eh, would have liked it to be a different place but oh well.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)

An interesting catch with the logo.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Rockstar will be rolling in Five dollar bills.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 25, 2011)

The main character will be Native American. You heard it here first! Well maybe you didn't... but you still heard it here regardless!


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The main character will be Native American. You heard it here first! Well maybe you didn't... but you still heard it here regardless!



It'll be an Asian.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

If we're gonna have an Native American protagonist, the game should be set in Las Vegas.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> An interesting catch with the logo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

He's gonna be black homies


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2011)

Main char may be latino, hoping for an ethnic guy.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

HNNNGGG

JIZZ

SO HARD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> An interesting catch with the logo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


haha i love wend they do stuff like this.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

So guys, what made SA a better game than GTA4?  I've never played it.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So guys, what made SA a better game than GTA4?  I've never played it.



The fact that it was vibrant, colorful, and at the same time had a well constructed plot with characters you felt for. As opposed to IV, which tended towards being brown and sad. Don't get me wrong, I love IV, but the only thing it does better than SA is look more polished.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

San Andreas also had fun customization options and cheats.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So guys, what made SA a better game than GTA4?  I've never played it.


So much more to do, more area to roam around in, more vehicles You can also change your appearance quite a bit compared to just the outfit in 4. Instead of simply the Police and SWAT there is the Military too, you can also go in far more buildings in SA too.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

I see, hopefully V will be closer to SA than IV.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Man, the more I think about it, the more I hate IV. How do you backtrack like that?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So guys, what made SA a better game than GTA4?  I've never played it.



Goob...the things you say sometimes...just makes me shake my head...so...much...

U didnt play SA?! GTFO. 
But no seriously...GTFO


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> U didnt play SA?! GTFO.



Never had a PS2.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Never had a PS2.


Do you have a 360?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Never had a PS2? Best system ever.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Had a 360 but then I sold it and right now I'm not interested in buying any game for the PC besides Skyrim and possibly MW2.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

This man is insane!


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Had a 360 but then I sold it and right now I'm not interested in buying any game for the PC besides *Skyrim* and possibly MW2.


Good man, I'm getting that too.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Sanity is overrated.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sanity is overrated.



Joker.jpg



Honestly, I was hoping for Vice City, but Florida doesn't look as cool as it did in the 80's.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2011)

SA's available on the PC too.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> SA's available on the PC too.



I know but I have better things that I can spend that money on.  :/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Im giving them 8 months to bring it out.

EDIT: More insanity from Goob. Someone slap him.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

jak, ur wish is my command


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope its LA set in the 80's, then we'll get Vice City set in the 90's once the PS4/X720 arrive.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

San Andreas has my hard. 

It's amazing how game qualities change over the years.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> EDIT: More insanity from Goob. Someone slap him.





Food > videogames.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Food > videogames.


Food < GTA


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2011)

you can eat food in GTA too.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

exactly. fuck u Eternal  

GTA > all


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Joker.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was hoping for Vice City, but Florida doesn't look as cool as it did in the 80's.


I like Vice City, but San Andreas was amazing to me. The 3 cities, the countryside, and the massive assortment of things to do was well worth it. Damn near better than any $60 game being bought today.

BTW is that Demi Lovato? I've never found her attractive before so my penis might be betraying me right now. 



Trinity said:


> San Andreas has my hard.
> 
> It's amazing how game qualities change over the years.


I think San Andreas is one of those games that manages to age well over the years. Does it have it's faults and technical limitations of yesterday? Yes, but what's there is still something great.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I think San Andreas is one of those games that manages to age well over the years. Does it have it's faults and technical limitations of yesterday? Yes, but what's there is still something great.


people who say III/IV is better or they fap to it every night can suck my non-existent balls

SA HAS FUCKING FLYING CARS.
_FLYING AMBULANCES_


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> you can eat food in GTA too.



Sure but your actual body won't receive that nourishment and eventually you'll die without eating food and thus be unable to play GTA.  

Food > GTA.  

Trinity


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying car cheat in SA was wonderful. Why it was removed I'll never know.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> View Post
> 
> SA HAS FUCKING FLYING CARS.
> FLYING AMBULANCES



Ambulances suck.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

wait WHAT ARE YOU SAYING


WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT WAS REMOVED?

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

I mean it was left out of IV.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eternal Goob can suck Trinity's vag.


**


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Trinity said:


> people who say III/IV is better or they fap to it every night can suck my non-existent balls
> 
> *SA HAS FUCKING FLYING CARS.
> FLYING AMBULANCES*


HELL YEEEEEESSSHHHH!


Eternal Goob said:


> Sure but your actual body won't receive that nourishment and eventually you'll die without eating food and thus be unable to play GTA.
> 
> Food > GTA.
> 
> Trinity


But once you get fat you can go the gym to pump some weights, gaining muscle, and (along with learning new fighting moves) become a more brutal ass-kicker.

SA > All


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to see some gta america. A massive game including all the cities.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

^ that would be next to impossible I think

it'd definitely be a bitch to program and CGI aswell


Stunna said:


> I mean it was left out of IV.


define 'left out'?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

> removedpast participle, past tense of re?move (Verb)
> Verb:
> 
> Take away (something unwanted or unnecessary) from the position it occupies.
> Take (something) from a place in order to take it to another location.


It was removed from the series, yes.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Trinity, that was Lame.  



> But once you get fat you can go the gym to pump some weights, gaining muscle, and (along with learning new fighting moves) become a more brutal ass-kicker.
> 
> SA > All



It still won't affect your body.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

lolol 

disabled - or _removed as in 'oh let's piss on everyone that loved the flying car cheat code from existence?

_@ *goobfuck*: ur lame


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2011)

excuse me while I -


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Trinity, that was Lame.
> 
> 
> 
> It still won't affect your body.



But...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if they will remake Area 51 again 

And seriously...we need to know WTF the "Green Goo" was!!!!!!! :sanji
Bring back the Truth to reveal the truth!


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 25, 2011)

It's official, not buying any games until GTA V comes out. 




maybe Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> It's official, not buying any games until GTA V comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get Skyrim.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 26, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> It's official, not buying any games until GTA V comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC:R
Uncharted 3
Diablo 3

You're going to loose out big time.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

There's also not a release date for GTA:V you could be waiting a whole year + before buying another game. GL dude.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2011)

My. fucking. god. Finally!


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

all i need is that los santos and its all good, and bring back bicycles and upgrading your character and stuff. basically all i want is the ps3 version of san andreas w/a new story and new main character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck San Andreas, if they are remaking anything, they should remake Vice City.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck San Andreas, if they are remaking anything, they should remake Vice City.



but san andreas was the best gta


----------



## Satou (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck San Andreas, if they are remaking anything, they should remake Vice City.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Oct 26, 2011)

Just give us san andreas on the PS3 with CJ and every thing, maybe his early life / growing up in Los Santos.

If they stick with this realistic crap they had going with GTA 4 I won't be getting this game. Give me jetpacks, jet fighters, bicycles, huge open expanses from deserts to forests to huge citys and a decent online mode. Make online mode SAMP style and they can take all my money.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Satou said:


> Well Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories did come out for the PSP and PS2 more specifically, rather late in comparison to the PS2's lifetime.  I suppose a game better using the PS3's full power (which took some years to understand and master) would be better than releasing a game that was built with little experience on the PS4.  Perhaps the next game can come out 2 years after the PS4 launch when the developers have a better understanding of the hardware.



Are we already talking about another PS console when the current one barely has a decent library? Are you fucking kidding me?!?!? Man has Sony fucked up.


----------



## Satou (Oct 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Are we already talking about another PS console when the current one barely has a decent library? Are you fucking kidding me?!?!? Man has Sony fucked up.



What can I say; in less than a month, the PS3 will have been out on the market for 5 years.  Though I imagine the PS3 will still have a growing library for 5 more years (assuming that's the 10 year lifetime Sony was talking about), it wouldn't be a far stretch to start talking about the next console at this time line.  Though yeah, through each console's lifetime, I tended to enjoy the PS2's library more than the PS3's during when the games came out.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 26, 2011)

Satou said:


>



G.W.A = Gamers With Attitude

That shit was beautiful, just... beautiful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2011)

i still remenber the awesomeness of this theme song first played. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VewzN781wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

You already know this game is going to be awesome.


Is there a chance this game could be, a launch title for the Wii U?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope R*'s servers are actually ready for the trailer this time or they're sending copies to other sites. IV's first trailer was unviewable due to the absurd amount of people trying to watch it at once.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

> Is there a chance this game could be, a launch title for the Wii U?



It's certainly possible and Nintendo would benefit from having it be a launch title especially if it manages to look better than the other versions along with using the new controller effectively.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I would bet against it being on the Wii U launch lineup


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, back when Wii U rumors where flying around I remember it being said that Rockstar was working on Wii U titles, GTA 5 should be one of them if it is true.  If it launches around the same time as the Wii U then the possibility is high.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, back when Wii U rumors where flying around I remember it being said that Rockstar was working on Wii U titles, GTA 5 should be one of them if it is true.  If it launches around the same time as the Wii U then the possibility is high.



I think it was Red Dead Redemption 2, if I remember correctly someone mentioning it in a list of the developers working on the WiiU a while back.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-FP6GU_YAw[/YOUTUBE]

I've read a few stories saying the city will be Real Life Los Angeles.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2011)

I've only played San Andreas a couple times, and I thought GTAIV was an overall better game (graphics, story, characters etc.) It was also the first one I played through the whole story.

However, I was a little annoyed that they removed some of the more unique weapons/tools/vehicles in 4. I get that they were going for a more realistic setting, but that still kinda sucked. They somewhat made up for it with BOGT and TLADD though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

TRAILER IN 5 MINS!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh that sounds great


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait, the trailer comes out _today?_ Cool, I thought it was the eleventh.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought the trailer was till the 2nd, not the 1st.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That goddamn timer tricked me!!!!!!!!!!! Im srry everyone...
Its not coming out...

awfbhjwfjwbfjwbfwwjrjfbsafa


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 1, 2011)

Come back in 16 hours and click this link


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 1, 2011)

You sure got me hyped for a sec


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

jak you silly fool.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> jak you silly fool.



 ...........


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 1, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Come back in 16 hours and click this link



Yeah I thought it was the 2nd as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 1, 2011)

trailer should be out by noon.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

I am in fucking class


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Trailer will be out at noon eastern time.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

The sad thing is regardless of quality, it'll sell buckets on brand name alone.

Hopefully they fixed some of the more major problems with GTA IV.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The sad thing is regardless of quality, it'll sell buckets on brand name alone.
> 
> Hopefully they fixed some of the more major problems with GTA IV.




Really? Major problems? I loved GTA IV. Maybe there were minor problems but I wouldn't call anything major.


Anyway... 40 minutes and counting!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The sad thing is regardless of quality, it'll sell buckets on brand name alone.
> 
> Hopefully they fixed some of the more major problems with GTA IV.


There were no problems in GTA IV

Just make a new city and that would be enough.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

this spot is for sale.


----------



## sugamama (Nov 2, 2011)

Excited


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

6 minutes till new yea--- wait GTA V trailer.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

IT'S ALMOST HERE!!! ABOUT 3 MINUTES LEFT!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

Here it comes!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Really? Major problems? I loved GTA IV. Maybe there were minor problems but I wouldn't call anything major.
> 
> 
> Anyway... 40 minutes and counting!!!



I know this will likely be burried in a few minutes but...

"COUSIN! LET'S GO BOWLING!"

By problems I don't mean bugs, I mean design choices.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

OOOO EMMMM GGGEEEEE

ONLY SECONDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

I get to 1:04 and the trailer stops.  

Anyways it was a pretty decent trailer.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Trailer was okay, just basically confirms San Andreas as the location.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2011)

No CJ, im disappoint


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's LA alright, that fucking wasteland, lived there for two years but my heart has always been in Vice City... I mean Miami. 
Can't wait to see more info, I want to see the main character or if rumors are to be believed, characters.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

I GUESS IT WAS THE WEATHER!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

Were there any jets in the trailer? Im only at 20 secs, lol.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Jets at the very end of the trailer.


----------



## Munken (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QkkoHAzjnUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I know this will likely be burried in a few minutes but...
> 
> "COUSIN! LET'S GO BOWLING!"
> 
> By problems I don't mean bugs, I mean design choices.




I didn't mind hanging out with Roman, I mean you didn't have to but I liked him so I always went and chilled with him. I thought it was a nice way to break away from the seriousness of the story. I liked hanging out with everyone in the game and hearing what kind'a dumb shit they had to say about the places I took them too. Like the black dude, what was his name?, Ah well it doesn't matter, I took him to the Fried Chicken joint and he said... "Oh man, it might sound cliche but I LOVE FRIED CHICKEN." I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to have sex with that trailer. Now.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, this trailer is great actually. It actually tells a little story, rather than most trailers which is just some explosions and rock music or something.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Protag is the guy with the white tank top.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2011)

hmm nice trailer.. for what is this? 360/PS3?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw the trailer, it didn't get me megahyped like Saints Row the Third, but the graphics are certainly very impressive.

The most positive thing I'll say, is I like the idea of playing a badass, older protagonist (with kids no less) instead of just another thug.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

We don't know what its for yet, graphics aren't next gen or anything, so I'm going with 360/PS3 for now.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 2, 2011)

San Andreas


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the trailer shows us 2 main protagonists, that white guy in the tuxedo and the guy in the red convertible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> San Andreas


Los Santos


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Saw the trailer, it didn't get me megahyped like Saints Row the Third


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugamama (Nov 2, 2011)

San Andreas.


----------



## Sage (Nov 2, 2011)

graphics looks to be a little sharper but the main character seems a bit unoriginal


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't that Tommy Vercetti?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

i hope we can rob stores and houses.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Isn't that Tommy Vercetti?



thats what everyone is saying. though I think Tommy would be too old as this game looks like it's sometime after GTA IV.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

*Deal with it.*


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know about Tommy Vercetti and if it is Vercetti, I don't think he'll be the main character, well... not the character you control anyway. It would make sense though, he'd be moving from Vice City to San Andreas to start a new life and in the process becomes the head of a new mafia and you control one of his "underlings". The guy sounded like he had a hispanic accent to me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0xFS3qd73k&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]

song for those interested.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2011)

Probably a new character then, only saw 1 main character in the trailer.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

BICYCLES CONFIRMED
JETS CONFIRMED
SAN ANDREAS CONFIRMED
FREEWAYS CONFIRMED
MOUNT CHILLIAD CONFIRMED
DOGS CONFIRMED.
AIRPLANES CONFIRMED
JET SKI CONFIRMED AKA SPEEDOPHILE 2000
LOS SANTOS CONFIRMED


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

GTA shall triumph if they put dem jets in multiplayoor


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 2, 2011)

yay yay yay yay


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate flight mechanics in most games, I would probably just end up crashing the thing into a building.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I hate flight mechanics in most games, I would probably just end up crashing the thing into a building.



I hate them for helicopters.    As for jets, it really depends on the game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

I was a BOSS pilot in SA on PC. Not so good on consoles though, lol,


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh god helicopters, awkward as fuck things. I always resented any mission that used them.


----------



## S.o.L (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy shit I'm so excited, to bad we didn't get a release date hopefully its not a year or two. But I swear to god if the main protagonist is Tommy V I'll shit bricks he's my favorite GTA main character, the guy talking in the trailer kinda sounded like Ray Liotta so I have my fingers crossed for a grey haired Vercetti. There are probably gonna be DLC expansions with different protagonists like there were for GTA 4. At least hopefully there will be I kinda don't want multiple playable characters on one game it seems like that would muddle the story, but if any game developer could pull it off like pros its Rockstar. I'm pre-ordering this as soon as I can.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope we can rob stores and houses.



You forgot about starting Riots...

START RIOTS MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

At least I know I'll play this one until the end. In GTA games the location is the biggest concern with me and I hate Liberty City.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually like the idea of the story being driven by two different characters.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm hearing the story is based around a family, basically the old guy is the father, the rich owner, but he loses his wealth due to recession/crisis or whatever, which forces him to do crime, but you'll also get to play his kids, rumours are they're called the De Silvas. 

PS: the trailer shows an outdoor gym, so I'm guessing they're back, also customisation.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I actually like the idea of the story being driven by two different characters.



It could be awesome if at some point the characters come into conflict and you had to chose between which character would come out on top.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

hell no, i would hate if it end up being Tommy Verccetti ,i prefer  the protagonist to be new in each game.


----------



## Sage (Nov 2, 2011)

I just hope the rumor about the game having multiple playable characters is true for single player. 

If GTA 4 allows it, so will 5 (and not just through DLC)


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)

San Andreas

Please don't mess it up like GTIV and bring back everything from GTASA and make better.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bring Back CJ.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 2, 2011)

did anyone else think the main guy kind of looked like frank west??


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Bring Back CJ.



If the theory of the story having more then one character it would be awesome to have all main characters from the previous major releases (Claude, Tommy , CJ and Nico).


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

I want new characters, though it would be nice to see a cameo from the other GTA protagonists.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2011)

The two playable characters it seems are:



and


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, looks pretty sweet, hopefully we'll get some gameplay within a few weeks or something.


----------



## Alien (Nov 2, 2011)

Added the trailer to the op


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope Niko or Packie shows up preferably Packie


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

BIGFOOT CONFIRMED FOR IN GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I hope Niko or Packie shows up preferably Packie



Eh, I would prefer if they didn't show up.



Raging Bird said:


> BIGFOOT CONFIRMED FOR IN GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Really?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

post has been updated.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

That's amusing.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

The narrator  who is also being speculated as one of the main protagonists could be a corrupt FIB Agent who would obviously be the white man in the Tux, the other is the Black man driving the  red convertible and running from the cops near the end of the trailer.

It will be a while before R* shows us more.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 2, 2011)

I like the change to a bit of an older protag. I'm loving the fact that it is San Andreas area. Love the fact there is a bit of countryside. Jets are awesome to fly, so it is good they are back. Graphics look pretty good. All round excited for the game.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2011)

That trailer was so simple, yet so awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

The game looks amazing.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Quote me dawg me on this but there might be another 3 trailers before Christmas


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> don't quote me on this but there might be another 3 trailers before Christmas


**


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> don't quote me on this but there might be another 3 trailers before Christmas



.......................


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2011)

Best place in the GTA world, might have to pick it up after the crapfest called gta4


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

This game might only be set in Los Santos, time will tell though.


----------



## Psych (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks promising from this small trailer at the least.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

TOW TRUCKS CONFIRMED FOR ONLY EXISTING IN SAN ANDREAS.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 2, 2011)

Games looks great so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not impressed...not impressed at all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

at the niko belic comparison.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

i like the  the older protagonist compared to the tatoo one.


----------



## God Hand (Nov 2, 2011)

Why the hell did they take it back to San Andreas?  GTA San Andreas already did it, and was arguably the best of the GTA games.  Why go back?

I understand the appeal of remakes (though this isn't technically a remake), like a remake of Final Fantasy VII or Silent Hill 1 have been my longest held gaming dreams, but GTA SA wasn't that long ago.

Its intriguing to imagine playing around in a graphically updated San Andreas, but nowhere near as exciting as playing in a new city like Tokyo, Paris, London, Sydney, Rio de Janeiro, or even some place like Seattle.

Ah never mind, I just had to whine a little.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously!?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

No, I agree. I wanted a new place like Las Vegas or Tokyo too, but I'm sure they'll have enough stuff to make it feel fresh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No, I agree. I wanted a new place like Las Vegas or Tokyo too, but I'm sure they'll have enough stuff to make it feel fresh.



Las Venturas was Las Vagas so I'm sure we'll be getting an even better version this time.


----------



## Tonga1 (Nov 2, 2011)

niko bellic homeless


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 2, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I hope Niko or Packie shows up preferably Packie



Niko, yes.

Packie, not so much. 

I didn't really care for Packie. Niko, on the other hand, is one of my favorite GTA characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah i loved the character, hated the game .

packie was fun too.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> BICYCLES CONFIRMED
> JETS CONFIRMED
> SAN ANDREAS CONFIRMED
> FREEWAYS CONFIRMED
> ...



Yep
Mostly
Cant wait
Might be cutscene only, hope not
^ ditto
Yep!!
i like that
Hell yeah


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Dude, it would be sick to have a dog in a GTA game. An attack dog.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Hand (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dude, it would be sick to have a dog in a GTA game. An attack dog.



That would be awesome, especially if you could choose the breed.  Rottweiler all up in someones face.

Ahh we can only dream......


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Well the MC wants to have a family sure owning a dog will come into play at some point of the game


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/YOUTUBE]



Radio Los Santos


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dude, it would be sick to have a dog in a GTA game. An attack dog.


Release the _hounds._


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 3, 2011)

R* take  my money all of it 

now give me a release date so I can put myself into a induced coma


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't tell you all how I felt when I saw that trailer but I will say that my day became instantly far better. Just the memories of playing San Andreas in the 11th/12th grade, just the fun that came from those games. Riding around just having fun with Radio Los Santos playing, always finding a new area to explore regardless where I'm at, the fun that came from that game is unimaginable and now we get this? 

I can't wait.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I can't tell you all how I felt when I saw that trailer but I will say that my day became instantly far better. Just the memories of playing San Andreas in the 11th/12th grade, just the fun that came from those games. Riding around just having fun with Radio Los Santos playing, always finding a new area to explore regardless where I'm at, the fun that came from that game is unimaginable and now we get this?
> 
> I can't wait.



I played when I was in the 10th grade, I remember me and everybody in my weight-lifting class (11th grade) starting up a conversation about the game and how fun it was.

We actually ended up revealing things to each other that we didn't even know about the game.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 3, 2011)

This is not San Andreas.

Its GTA V: Los Santos.

basically one giant recreation of Los Santos, more information on the link.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 3, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> This is not San Andreas.
> 
> Its GTA V: Los Santos.
> 
> basically one giant recreation of Los Santos, more information on the link.



I had a feeling that this would be the case. Similar to GTA2 to GTA3.

GTA2 had Liberty City, Vice City and San Andeas, which were then made into their own games.

Now GTAV then GTA San Fiero then GTA Las Venturas.

But I'm still hoping that they make it all in one.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah they could add those cities through DLC which wouldn't be as amazing as San Andreas but still be pretty good. I guess the limitations of the current generation prevented them from creating the other 2 cities.


I'm ok with it, there wasn't much to do in the desert anyways and I like how the city is the focus rather than the huge forest/desert GTA SA had most of which you never really went into. I'm hoping TAXI missions, Ambulance Missions/ Cop missions make a return, I also want the GYM thing to make a return but in a less annoying way that GTA SA had. 


Some aspects of SA were really tiring, running around every 5 minutes to the gym, relationships, calling people. They're neat ideas and I hope if its part of the game it is done in a way that doesn't become a chore like it did in SA.  

The map is going to be big, no doubt about.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

Me wants to go in de dessurt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2011)

funny thing is that the homeless guy sign says need money for beer lol cant read the rest.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty much Los Santos. But Los Santos in GTA V is supposed to be a more accurate re-depiction of Los Angeles, and Los Angeles is absolutely MASSIVE.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

These have some really interesting analysis some of which no one else has spotted before.

Warning: Large Files​


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

That sure is an awesome analysis.


----------



## Darc (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice find on that analysis, only added to the hype I have for this game!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 4, 2011)

May 2012. Date


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2011)

lol why would it be in May?


Every GTA has come out late October 20+

Im going to say GTA V will be in stores October 22/2012.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> lol why would it be in May?
> 
> 
> Every GTA has come out late October 20+
> ...



In the trailer where the guy was putting up the sale sign the footpath had the number 2405 which would mean 24/05.

It's a bit of a stretch but until now all the other announcement trailers for GTA games have had a date at the end.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 4, 2011)

Permission to shit my pants?




Stunna said:


> If we're gonna have an Native American protagonist, the game should be set in Las Vegas.



Las vegas = Las Venturas

SA included Las Venturas.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2011)

I forgot about Las Venturas.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Permission to shit my pants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is this isn't a San Andreas 2.


and GTA V has already been confirmed to place in Los Santos only.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, posted that before I read the rest of the thread. Wish it included I, it still can.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Thing is this isn't a San Andreas 2.
> 
> 
> and GTA V has already been confirmed to place in Los Santos only.



sounding more and more like GTA IV part 2....


----------



## Bonney (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen the trailer. Man am I pumped. Even though it is only Los Santos so far, the city looks fantastic and so do those mountains. I'm loving the idea of a large Los Santos with countryside. I'm hoping customization can makes its return as well. Not so sure about playing an older guy this time, but you know it adds more possibilities (that if the protag is the voice over). I'm definitely liking the inclusion of the dog in the trailer, hopefully there are more animals.


----------



## Munken (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ftk3f_0WZww[/YOUTUBE]

just a lil bit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2011)

i loved riding bicycles in Los Santos and the country side on San Andreas.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2011)

Better not be trapped into the city like in IV, there were only so many places to go there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 5, 2011)

This is pretty good:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2011)

as soon as i get this fuck the missions i'm going straight to Canton


----------



## Bonney (Nov 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Better not be trapped into the city like in IV, there were only so many places to go there.



At least there are mountains and countryside in this one to explore/take a break from the city.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2011)

System said:


> At least there are mountains and countryside in this one to explore/take a break from the city.


That's true, now all we need is some confirmation of the military.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 5, 2011)

lmao that SA vs V video is awesome.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 6, 2011)

supposely acrooding to a insider who got to wittness a demo of the game the person being controlled was a african american in his early 30s.

I don't no if this true but its posssible since lately rockstar multi-main-char happy so to speak.

so you might be given options on who you want to be.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 6, 2011)

Rumor: Exclusive GTA 5 Info Leaked by Rogue Games Journalist


A poster claiming to be a games journalist for "a Playstation magazine in the UK" (presumably PSM3) has professed, on the GTA Forums, to having privileged information about the game. He says that magazine staff experienced 30 minutes of Rockstar's Grand Theft Auto V at the developer's Scotland offices.

It should be noted that everything below is rumor, subject to absolutely no validation whatsoever. Some of the things he writes do make sense, however, and should make for interesting discussion.

1: The game world is absolutely massive and will push both xbox and PS3 to the very limit in terms of what it has accomplished. Yes, the main city is simply Los Santos however is it AT LEAST 4 times bigger than Liberty City in GTA 4 and that is just Los Santos. The surrounding country side, beaches, etc are massive. For instance, we saw the main character ( an African/American, early 30's) travel by car from the center of Los Santos into the wildnerness and it took over 15 minutes. The views were incredible from farmhouses with cattle, huge wind farms, an oil refinery which appeared to be living and breathing with nearly 100 NPCs working on machinery, operating vehicles, lifting and loaded, etc, unlike the gas works in GTA 4 which seemed to only house a few NPC at a time. The forests are more beautiful than those in RDR and featured people camping, young NPC drinking and dancing around campfires, people riding dirt bikes and jumping over logs, streams, etc. The water effects, forna, plants, trees all looked beautiful. 

2: The shooting mechanics have been greatly improved with animations for diving, climbing, rolling and crawling all added for better realism. The re-loading animations for new ammo also look cooler, less static. 

3: There is much more climbable elements in the world such as ladders, overhand climbing, etc. 

4: There are animals in the game from dogs to cattle but at this time it is not confirmed if you will be able to harm the animals. Rockstar were able to get away with it in RDR as it was a true depiction of the world in which the game was set. Allowing dogs/cattle to die in a game sent in current times may cause headaches with PETA. Its unclear if Rockstar were joking here. 

5: There are planes to pilot and they can be crashed into buildings if you choose to do so....

6: Rockstar have included many, many more interior locations such as a shopping mall, college campus, police station, a huge hospital and there is also a vast underground sewer network which one mission later in the game involves a jet ski chase that culminates in a Fugitive-esque waterfall jump ( there are nods to the ridiculous but awesome Ballad Of Gay Tony missions)

7: The city is full of NPCs jogging, weight-lifting, hitting on women, being chased on foot by cops, shopping, washing cars, fixing fences, moving home, filling up their cars, etc. 

REAL JUICY INFO:

1: Cars can be upgraded/repaired and it has been considered to have a car have fuel forcing the player to fill her up. 

2: The dating aspect of the game is gone. You still have a cell-phone but only people you will meet in the game will call you to ask you to do a mission or to ask you to do something else before the mission.

3: Weapons include the usual arsenal you'd aspect but the flamethrowers, remote mines, laxer trip mines and claymores are included. It is possible now to pick up random objects in a street/buidling to use as a weapon. There is also a museam where it is possible to steal old age swords, axes, etc.

4: it is possible to rupture a fuel line and if you shot at the trail of gasoline it will lead straight back to the car blowing it up. 

5: mini games such as bowling, darts, etc have all gone. You can play basketball, weight train, arm wrestle, gamble and cage fight, enter triatholons, water races, cannoing, ab-saling, rock climbing, base jumping, ski diving. More to be confirmed. 

6: Character customisation is back but only in terms of clothing, body weight, etc. The player you start off which, much like CJ, can't be altered by race, age, height, etc. 

7: Rockstar said burglary missions may return but only as part of missions and not on neigbourhood houses. 

8: No children NPC at all. Ever. 

9: There is now an ability to grab people and use as sheilds or in "hostage" situations. 

10: The cops are much, much, much more realistic. If you kill somebody when you know there are no cops around you will not run the risk of a one star as often as you would in GTA4. The cops will use smoke and tear gas, dogs, riot gear and rams to knock down the doors of buildings you are hiding in. 

11: You can enter some buildings and lock doors, push objects in the way to barricade. 

12: You become better at things as the game progresses. If you only ride motorbikes then you will increase your skills, same as individual weapons. 

13: Certain weapons can be customisable and some even home-made. 

14: One mission involves breaking out a very familiar GTA icon from a previous game...

15: Torrential rain fall and sunshine and even tremors will appear in the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope that's all in, that'll be a perfect game for me.

Still no word on the military though, hm.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

It most of that info is true GTA5 would be the first Rockstar game that I would buy. :33


----------



## Satou (Nov 6, 2011)

O good, realistic cops.  Hopefully they don't line up as targets in a shooting gallery and actually provide a huge challenge.

Can't wait to see the graphics and game engine since they're talking about the systems' capabilities.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2011)

All that looks good to me.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

> Can't wait to see the graphics and game engine since they're talking about the systems' capabilities.



Well, that trailer likely was a good peek at how the game will look.  From what I hear Rockstar likes to use in-game graphics for their trailers.


----------



## Satou (Nov 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, that trailer likely was a good peek at how the game will look.  From what I hear Rockstar likes to use in-game graphics for their trailers.



Perhaps so.  I'll still wait to see how the game looks when finally sold.  Though many times just minor, I have seen big upgrades from games from trailer videos to final version gameplay.

Hopefully when a PC version comes out, an iCEnhance mod can be made for it to make it look even better like how it did for GTA IV.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 6, 2011)

That info is so epic and sounds pretty legit.

Game will get 9000/10 from all reviewers and be an epic way to send off this generation of consoles.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2011)

R* know need to release info on the main character.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 6, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> That info is so epic and sounds pretty legit.
> 
> Game will get 9000/10 from all reviewers and be an epic way to send off this generation of consoles.



Dude we will have this gen of consoles for another 4-5 years. new ones wont come out until 2014 at best.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2011)

There have been rumors about a new Xbox in 2013, just rumors though. I wouldn't be surprised if we hear info on a new Xbox or Playstation next year at E3 however.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there any more information about the main character?


----------



## Bonney (Nov 7, 2011)

If those things are true, it should be a pretty damn good game. I can't find anything I don't like about those "insider" info spoilers.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 7, 2011)

????


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 7, 2011)

^ confirmed fake.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2011)

Ned Luke


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Any new info on this?


----------



## Soca (Dec 29, 2011)

can't wait for this


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Too bad cuz you'll have to.


----------



## Soca (Dec 29, 2011)

stop making sense


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Any new info on this?



I haven't stumbled across anything.  Mostly everything I see is people discussing rumors, stupid rumors, or analyzing that trailer again and again.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I haven't stumbled across anything.  Mostly everything I see is people discussing rumors, stupid rumors, or analyzing that trailer again and again.


Well, guess we'll be waiting quite awhile then.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 29, 2011)

MAYBE we'll get a trailer for e3. Highly unlikely though Rockstar never goes to e3.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 30, 2011)

Man, I really hope that comment by Dan Houser means there's multiple cities in the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Jimin (Feb 12, 2012)

Are there any pictures of how the VC/SA/LCS/VCS scripts would compare to those?

Also, is that just GTA IV standalone or do they include the two spinoff games?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2012)

Rockstar is preparing Grand Theft Auto V for a fall 2012 release


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 9, 2012)

2012? I really thought it'd be released in early 2013....

Damn... So many quality games coming out this year....


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

I really wonder at the possibility of it being on the Wii U.


----------



## Litho (Apr 13, 2012)

It's set in San Andreas? Oh shit I thought it was gonna be Vice City! Oh well, Vice City was my favourite GTA (mainly because of Tommy Vercetti) but San Andreas has more variety as a region. Do we know anything about the playable character or story? I guess not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 13, 2012)

Jet packs confirmed yet? lol


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 13, 2012)

The Game is supposed to come out in october from what has been leaked

This will be my favorite 2012 game along with ghost recon future soldier, black ops 2 and some more

I still play gta 4 alot! it's an awesome game, anyone still else plays it?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Jet packs confirmed yet? lol



Not as far as I know.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope they fix the steering. Grand theft auto and it is a nightmare to fucking drive.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I hope they fix the steering. Grand theft auto and it is a nightmare to fucking drive.


It's pretty easy actually.

Thankfully this game won't just be stuck in one big city with too much water, it got old after awhile.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2012)

Most of the things on there I hope are true except for this:



> 11. Police cars will go after you if you're obviousely breaking the speed limit. Having high speed crashes will also damage your health.



This would make driving in game extremely tedious.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing about a Wii U release, not pleased. 

Well, I still have some hope.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Most of the things on there I hope are true except for this:
> 
> 
> 
> This would make driving in game extremely tedious.



i agree i would hate that.


----------



## James (Apr 22, 2012)

The speed limit thing is something I've always kind of wanted. Like, for increased realism, you'd expect the police to give a shit if you're doing 200mph down the wrong side of the street or something.

They could have it so that it's the default option, but maybe there's a mission at some point that gets the traffic cops to turn a blind eye to you? I dunno.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2012)

I approve everything apart from wanted level for speeding. What is this shit. This isn't a fucking real-life simulator. Next thing they'll allow only 2 weapons and you'll die from 1 shot. It's mindless fun, and riding as fast as you can is 99% of GTA.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm a bit conflicted on the speed limit, on one had I like it because it'll make GTA seem like an even more realistic world.  On the other hand, I can imagine driving being a pain in the ass depending on how it is done. :/


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2012)

Speed limit already annoyed me in Mafia, since it got you in so many horrible situations just because you were a bit over the limit. 

The "flying out of the car while crashing" thing was terrible in GTA IV, I mean did anyone like that after the novelty wears off? Keep that to two-wheelers.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

> The "flying out of the car while crashing" thing was terrible in GTA IV, I mean did anyone like that after the novelty wears off?



I don't think that I ever liked that aspect of the game.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

I really hope they don't do the speed limit thing. It'd be a pain driving to places in otherwise, and speeding and crashing into stuff was half the fun of GTA.



> The "flying out of the car while crashing" thing was terrible in GTA IV,  I mean did anyone like that after the novelty wears off?



I hated that.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2012)

By novelty I mean "hurr durr I crashed out of the window", but that gets damn annoying fast. Especially because you couldn't immediately tell which crash will send you flying and which will just stop the car momentarily. It broke the game flow too much and ruined entire missions.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 22, 2012)

The thing about the cops searching for u 24 in game hours sounds cool, except don't they like know wher u live? Or do u just become a ghost when u enter a building


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I approve everything apart from wanted level for speeding. What is this shit. This isn't a fucking real-life simulator. Next thing they'll allow only 2 weapons and you'll die from 1 shot. It's mindless fun, and riding as fast as you can is 99% of GTA.


next ting they will put gasoline usage and passing the red light wanted level.


god help us all.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Gasoline usage sounds fantastic.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gasoline usage sounds fantastic.



Inb4 paintjobs refill your tank


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gasoline usage sounds fantastic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2012)

You guys better learn the cheat to lose your wanted level early then. lol


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 22, 2012)

Anything additional to the wanted system sounds stupid IMO, I liked the way how the wanted system worked in GTA IV.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope this game comes out  on octuber like it's rumored any longer and I don't now if I could take it

Also I love how gangs are going to work, according to rockstar, You can make your gang and have different people in different positions, have enemy gangs and win xp points for killing them. If it really has 32 player for ps3 then


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh god people want a COD xp leveling system on freaking GTA?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

They should allow the player to choose how strictly they want IRL laws enforced. By default it shouldn't be that strict though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 22, 2012)

If the speed limit shit is true. I demand on/off option.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 22, 2012)

_*Man this game sound good the only story mode i look forward to in games is GTAs............*_


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2012)

I came with a list of improvements that will help make the game more realistic.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 22, 2012)

The icon for street cred


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol you people are exaggerating.

Only the info about the online gangs it's officially confirmed. The other stuff about speed limit and shit it's not true. Hopefully tomorrow we get new info because of the "2304"  in the trailer


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the multiplayer the most. Especially if there's alot of over-the-top shit in the game like San Andreas.

Imagine jet fights in this game with such a large map :amazed
But you usually have to fly jets in third person so...IDK...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *They should allow the player to choose how strictly they want IRL laws enforced.* By default it shouldn't be that strict though.



That kinda gives me an idea... Maybe if they really wanted to implement difficult levels, they'd make it so that in the hardest difficulty, the more realistic laws are thoroughly enforced, such as driving beyond the speed limit, driving through a red light, punching cars, jaywalking, etc... Hell, possibly even implement laws that are unique to the city it's in. Cities have custom laws as well which can be stupid.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Lol you people are exaggerating.
> 
> Only the info about the online gangs it's officially confirmed. The other stuff about speed limit and shit it's not true. Hopefully tomorrow we get new info because of the "2304"  in the trailer



Well the info was leaked by someone who was working on the game before being canned, chekc the ign link and read the article then you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder how many people you could have on a plane, I hope it's more then a bus in GTA 4 with only a few people and what not, it'd also be nice if the person not flying it could walk around the actual plane, not just watch in third person.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 23, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Well the info was leaked by someone who was working on the game before being canned, chekc the ign link and read the article then you'll see what I'm talking about



I know what you are talking about. In fact I'm a member of gtaforums. I can guarantee you that none of that nonsense it's in it. Why? because some of the  mods have "connections" and they even made a thread about the release date of the trailer. The poll asked if the trailer would come out in 1102 yes or no? well it turned out to be right along with other statements made by them.

All that speed control would be nonsense anyways Also what that "Ex employee" said.. take it with a grain of salt


----------



## themg3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I know what you are talking about. In fact I'm a member of gtaforums. I can guarantee you that none of that nonsense it's in it. Why? because some of the  mods have "connections" and they even made a thread about the release date of the trailer. The poll asked if the trailer would come out in 1102 yes or no? well it turned out to be right along with other statements made by them.
> 
> All that speed control would be nonsense anyways Also what that "Ex employee" said.. take it with a grain of salt



Oh, thanks then, that Ex-employee could have posted a bunch of fake rumours of out of pure spite,  
I can't imagine that speed control BS, I drive pretty crazy in GTA iv and SA


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 23, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Oh, thanks then, that Ex-employee could have posted a bunch of fake rumours of out of pure spite,
> I can't imagine that speed control BS, I drive pretty crazy in GTA iv and SA



Yeah no problem If I remember there was 2 "employees" who leaked out info. 1 of them Im pretty sure it's the one you are talking about, has to be a troll since all those speed laws and crazy shit can't be true on gta The other one said something about making your own crews (gangs) and other features which turned out to be true, since rockstar announced it along with you carrying over your friends from MAX PAYNE 3 among other things.

So there you go, IMO I hope the rumors are true and the game it's released on octuber I can't imagine them carrying the game over to 2013 that would be too long


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I came with a list of improvements that will help make the game more realistic.



One can only hope for this.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 16, 2012)

GTA V car files found in MP3 

dont know if its legit figured i would leave it here 


"Here is the complete list without all the vehicle data,

As of now, there are:
48 Cars
5 Bikes
10 Heli's
1 Plane
25 Boats
9 Train models

your welcome. smile.gif

*Cars*

apc
bobsleigh
benson
biff
bobcat
boxville
buccaneer
burrito
brzbus
casco
cadge
car_brzhatchplc
car_brzsedanplc
car_brzhatchjnk
car_brzsedanjnk
carga
cavalcade
cognoscenti
cs2000
chavos
dukes
dune
feroci
forklift
futo
furzen
fxt
gant
hauler
minivan
infernus
patriot
phantom
prairie
police
rancher
rhino
schafter
seinove
skimobile
taxi
vanpony
willard
winky
trash
railmu
flatty
snowplough

*Bikes
*
enduro
jz125
z75
faggio2
spike

*Helicopters*

autogiro
bchopper
annihilator
bentham
maverick
hind
napalm
scamp
heli_vcpf
heli_tfe

*Planes*

cuban800

*Boats*

squalo
bassboy
chika
fisher
fishboat_a
fishboat_b
fishboat_c
fishboat_d,
marquis
reefer
tropic
gunboat
sabs_boat
small_gb2
dinghy
p_mi_botfsh
whaler
woody
woody2
sporto
tinny
tug
contbo
smug
edsboat

*Trains*

cablecar
chairlift
subway_lo
subway_hi
train_carg
trainf_carg
trainr_carg
train_int
lighty "


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2012)

10 Heli's?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 16, 2012)

But they were two planes shown in the trailer! >.<


----------



## Kagawa (May 16, 2012)

Khris said:


> 10 Heli's?



My exact reason to this too


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2012)

They named a car "burrito"?  but again these guys are rockstar. 

Why don't they announce bully 2 and make us gamers proud?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2012)

Alot of info. Some you already, some you maybe didn't.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

> 3. The map is about 5x as large as the GTA IV map and the City of Los Santos takes up just under half of this area (so it's a bit bigger than 2 GTA IV Liberty Cities). The map is (like most GTAs) seperated into three different sections.



That's really good news assuming that it is true, I love large map sizes. :33


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

Man, imagine the budget for this one if they want to keep the production values at least as high as GTA IV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2012)

3. The map is about 5x as large as the GTA IV map and the City of Los Santos takes up just under half of this area (so it's a bit bigger than 2 GTA IV Liberty Cities). The map is (like most GTAs) seperated into three different sections.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's really good news assuming that it is true, I love large map sizes. :33



Thing is...GTA (Red dead redemption too)...
Maps may be big...but it's just for show. Not a thing to do in those 'extra' areas. But shit...nothing beats a smooth drive blasting a radio station you love I guess.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2012)

Huge map is a very bad news. Detalization gonna be shit again. So when the initial impact of the game gonna wear off you're gonna notice square bottles lying around, triangle apples in stores etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

I prefer a slightly smaller area with more things to do than a super huge map that feels empty. Atleast in san andreas there was a balance.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I prefer a slightly smaller area with more things to do than a super huge map that feels empty. Atleast in san andreas there was a balance.



Word. I loved the country-sides in San Andreas because it made the police chases pretty effin' fun.


----------



## Pseudo (May 28, 2012)

Game looks to be OK.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

The sad truth:

Both PS3 and XBOT versions of this game won't look half as good as those screenshots.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 12, 2012)

As if people became fans of the GTA series because of it's awesome graphics.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 12, 2012)

So it looks like 2013 release it is


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea, GTA ps2 trilogy was terribad in the graphics department, but it really didn't matter


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I loved GTA3 because of all the mayhem that I could cause.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2012)

GTA (bar GTAIV) is the series which shows that graphics mean squat.

GTA: SA is my favourite GTA game and probably my favourite all time game and for the time it was released the graphics were pretty ugly. However even now if you pick it up you can have a hell of a lot of fun.

If you want awesome graphics, look out of the window.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm just dying to hear some multiplayer info.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yea, GTA ps2 trilogy was terribad in the graphics department, but it really didn't matter


no they weren't, each title was a technical breakthrough for it's respectable time. For fucks sake do you ever get tired being wrong and spouting crap.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

What I was trying to say is I'm jealous of the PC master race club because they can enjoy this beautiful game to its full potential.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol what, SA had really crappy graphics even for the time. Again that's not what made the game amazing. The game is so good graphics don't mean much, even now I still play that game.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> no they weren't, each title was a technical breakthrough for it's respectable time.



Uh... no. Really, no. 3D GTA games always had a huge, living world as the "graphical" feature. They weren't technologically impressive in anything else, and they didn't need to be. That wasn't even possible considering you can't have a huge world with long distance sight AND top notch detail graphics on consoles with heavily limited memory.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Uh... no. Really, no. 3D GTA games always had a huge, living world as the "graphical" feature. They weren't technologically impressive in anything else, and they didn't need to be. That wasn't even possible considering you can't have a huge world with long distance sight AND top notch detail graphics on consoles with heavily limited memory.


Uh... yes. Really, yes. You don't really understand what it takes to engineer a game for PS2 to look and run as good as GTAs did considering their size, if you say something like that. Especially in earlier days. How fast people forget generations now.

Though I guess majority of you were about 10+ then, so you can only look at it from modern perspective.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2012)

But you just said it yourself. FOR THE PS2. 
I was a pure PC gamer back then, so there were always games out that looked much more impressive in detail.
Sure, they didn't have the same amount of sheer "size" content, but that was my point in the first place.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Huge map is a very bad news. Detalization gonna be shit again. So when the initial impact of the game gonna wear off you're gonna notice square bottles lying around, triangle apples in stores etc.



idk man, if you look at those screenshots, I doubt that Rockstar's been lazy with this game.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2012)

i cant wait to not play the story and do mass murdering sprees


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2012)

lol why does everyone always do killing sprees when just starting a new GTA game?

I always play through the entire storyline and explore the world first


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Though I guess majority of you were about 10+ then, so you can only look at it from modern perspective.



Older than 10+ could be 110.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol why does everyone always do killing sprees when just starting a new GTA game?
> 
> I always play through the entire storyline and explore the world first



I usually play through a good chunk of the game so that I get used to it and rack up loads of weapon and money then save the game before becoming a mass murdering homicidal maniac too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Aug 7, 2012)

What about the food bar, sleep bar, enforceable speeding limits, ultra realistic food poisoning that can kill you at any given time and random instant brain hemorrhage death? 



If the multiplayer is a TDM with a good chunk, if not the entire city to explore, I will be extremely satisfied. I skipped GTAIV so I don't know where they went with that in multiplayer.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe2K0lV6IIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2012)

Ummm...does anyone know if info/screens/ a trailer will be shown at Gamescon?


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ummm...does anyone know if info/screens/ a trailer will be shown at Gamescon?





> Gamescom project manager Tim Endres explained: “Rockstar Games is not scheduled and has never been scheduled to exhibit at Gamescom 2012,” adding that the offending footage has since been removed from the video.





I wouldn't expect anything GTA5 related from Gamescom.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## monafifia (Aug 15, 2012)

I will play the story at first but chances are that i'm going to become bored and end up creating mass mayhem after awhile


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2012)

New screens


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> New screens



Screw you! I was just about to post that


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 20, 2012)

There will be 3 more screens to come later on this week!

I love gta, I wish we had a naruto free roam gta style game :3


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Screw screen shots, I want more gameplay videos.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Screw screen shots, I want more gameplay videos.



More? You mean we had some before?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 20, 2012)

Those glorious screens bout time rockstar is pumping out info even if its just screens shots. can only  get better from here


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Those glorious screens bout time rockstar is pumping out info even if its just screens shots. can only  get better from here



Preach it Yellow flash.



Black Wraith said:


> Screw you! I was just about to post that



You know you love me 



Eternal Goob said:


> Screw screen shots, I want more gameplay videos.



Nah brah  No Hands-on gameplay. A trailer is ok but no more than two more. That's what I like about Rockstar. They don't spoil us to hell and back.


----------



## Mkddd (Aug 20, 2012)

Epic new screens, Rockstar doing their thing.
If they say it's their biggest project then expect some serious epicness 
Just watched some GTA IV gameplay, it looks so archaic!


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 20, 2012)

Return of Bikes and the cheetah!!!


Glorious days


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha. I just want the darn Jetpack to be confirmed. Or in other words...

I want them to go back to being over the top. Not Saints Row over the top. That's just goofy.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 20, 2012)

Bring back robberies too 


I want to earn cash the easy way


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 20, 2012)

Man I hope that cheeta is just a modded version it looks like some ridge racer shit


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 20, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Man I hope that cheeta is just a modded version it looks like some ridge racer shit



so how should the Cheetah look like?


Like a Lamborghini?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 20, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> so how should the Cheetah look like?
> 
> 
> Like a Lamborghini?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm. That's Ferrari like.

But screw cars. We got planes back! Sky diving bitch


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Hmmm. That's Ferrari like.
> 
> But screw cars. We got planes back! Sky diving bitch



Well that's what it was supposed to be in past games 

yeah planes will be fun especially in free roam :ho . But I give it like a day before some asshole recreates 9-11


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought the Infernus was supposed to look like a Ferrari 


While the Cheetah looked like a Lamborghini.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

Those screenshots look fantastic especially the last one.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2012)

It's 2012 and people still believe games on current consoles can have anti-aliasing and smooth shadows in an open world game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are console shots, last ones had crappy AA and the low resolution ground textures were low resolution


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o67dj4THxcI&list=PL26D7E5A7D29CCAB3&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2012)

glad that bicycles are back i loved using them in lost santos and country side in SA.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 22, 2012)

Man, take me back to hood. Lemme see Grove street! Not those fancy houses.
Lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2012)

i really like the concept of the main character.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 23, 2012)

After Hitman Absolution drops, I'm gonna be rocking a hardcore GTA set.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2012)

New screens


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow. Even if the graphics won't look that way in the final game, the diversity is stunning. So many high quality nature environments, compared to completely urban GTA IV.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2012)

Those visuals are pretty amazing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 24, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> New screens





I want more!!


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wow. Even if the graphics won't look that way in the final game, the diversity is stunning. So many high quality nature environments, compared to completely urban GTA IV.



At the very least the PC version should look like that. :33


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2012)

Plane dogfights in Multiplayer anyone?


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wow. Even if the graphics won't look that way in the final game, the diversity is stunning. So many high quality nature environments, compared to completely urban GTA IV.


This is why San Andreas was my favorite GTA game.

The variety was awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Plane dogfights in Multiplayer anyone?


Anything is better then helicopters just nuking everyone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

The main character was revealed to be a very wealthy man right? If thats the case then we should have max $$$ right from the get go. :ho


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wow. Even if the graphics won't look that way in the final game, the diversity is stunning. So many high quality nature environments, compared to completely urban GTA IV.



Makes you think about how engaging and thrilling cop chases will be now :WOW

From the gritty streets in the day....to the highways...to the dark country side at night where the gun battle is settled.

I'll never need a FPS to keep me entertained ever again


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 24, 2012)

Damn even more screen shots nice looks great. Dat Lambo. I'm all gitty with excitement looks like Rockstar is finally starting Grand Theft Auto V's Marketing with all this new info and more to come in a few weeks


----------



## Greed (Aug 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The main character was revealed to be a very wealthy man right? If thats the case then we should have max $$$ right from the get go. :ho



Attaining cash was never the problem in GTA, doing something with it was

I wonder how they're gonna approach this part of the game. There was almost no point in amassing wealth in GTA IV. It'd be cool if you could upgrade your homes and shit in the upcoming title. Like add a pool, speedboat, H-pad, tennis/basketball court (Seeing the screenshot someone posted), stuff like that. Just give us things to do with all the money we'd be earning

Bringing back the option to buy property (like in Vice City) is cool too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree. Being wealthy in GTAV must be more rewarding.

I want to run my own coke empire and shit. I want to buy estates, resorts, malls, and I want to have my own hockey team, etc.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 26, 2012)

Bring back Area 63


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 27, 2012)

New screens

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 27, 2012)

Slowpoke.org


----------



## Alicia (Aug 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wow. Even if the graphics won't look that way in the final game, the diversity is stunning. So many high quality nature environments, compared to completely urban GTA IV.



The graphics are actually going to look that way in the final game. Rockstar has always used in-game graphics to show trailers and screenshots in all previous releases. I doubt they're gonna disappoint us this time.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2012)

The first thing im doing in this game is head back to the grove.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 27, 2012)

Ha. I'm heading into the country-side for a nice long drive.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 11, 2012)

SOON.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 12, 2012)

I already predicted it would come out in November. Best moment to make sales because Christmas is next door.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

Rockstar releases first official artwork 

*GTAV Artwork: Pest Control*


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Rockstar releases first official artwork
> 
> *GTAV Artwork: Pest Control*



Hell yeah friend.

Just a little over a week to go before the blowout of info.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2012)

GTA V: Breaking Bad


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't wait for this game. I just hope that they don't screw it up.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't wait for this game. I just hope that they don't screw it up.



This is Rockstar were talking about no need to worry


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> This is Rockstar were talking about no need to worry



GTAIV took out nearly everything that made SA fun. I hope they go back to SA style.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> GTAIV took out nearly everything that made SA fun. I hope they go back to SA style.



Based on TBOGT and now the planes, it's obvious they're going back to part of SA's style. A mixture of its over the top gameplay and IV's realistic plot is the best combo in my opinion.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Based on TBOGT and now the planes, it's obvious they're going back to part of SA's style. A mixture of its over the top gameplay and IV's realistic plot is the best combo in my opinion.



And the need to go back to a more arcady driving.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> GTAIV took out nearly everything that made SA fun. I hope they go back to SA style.



Free Mode made up for that IMO some of the most fun I have ever had



Black Wraith said:


> And the need to go back to a more arcady driving.



God no why take a step backwards just improve on the one they have in place


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Free Mode made up for that IMO some of the most fun I have ever had



Oh man, Free Mode. That shit was some of the best fun I've ever had. When V comes out and everyone is flying around in Hydras and Buzzards, I'll be reminiscing of the days when only skilled pilots could use Annihilators to kill people from the air.



Black Wraith said:


> And the need to go back to a more arcady driving.



Eh, I dunno. IV's driving has its own fun to it. Maybe it could be just a little more arcady though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Free Mode made up for that IMO some of the most fun I have ever had
> 
> 
> 
> God no why take a step backwards just improve on the one they have in place



With the driving I used to hate having to do races or getting chased by the cops because I had to be so damn careful.

Realism in a game, especially in a game like GTA should not come at the price of having fun.

In my opinion, GTAIV was easily the least fun game out of the entire series. BoGT added some much needed crazyness but from GTA2 till now it just GTAIV just can't compare.

Heck I ended up liking SR2 more even though I hated SR.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Oh man, Free Mode. That shit was some of the best fun I've ever had. When V comes out and everyone is flying around in Hydras and Buzzards, I'll be reminiscing of the days when only skilled pilots could use Annihilators to kill people from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I dunno. IV's driving has its own fun to it. Maybe it could be just a little more arcady though.



yup im no pro at the annihilator guns but if you aint decent with them I would come out on top or they would run for a health pack. Free Mode is what im most looking forward to in V.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2012)

You know, I have two simple requests to Rockstar when it comes to vehicles and Free Mode.

#1: Put in a functional Sky Crane helicopter.
#2: Let it be able to pick up an APC/Tank when it's upside down.

Just imagine it. One guy flies the heli while his friend shoots at people on the ground with his upside down tank. It's crazy and stupid enough to work.

Really, the sky crane would have amazing potential in general. Imagine killing people by dropping trucks on them (ever since years back I saw someone get killed by the falling wreckage of an Annihilator and heard him go "What the hell!?" I've wanted to do this), or carrying someone in a sports car and then dropping them onto a highway at top speed.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> You know, I have two simple requests to Rockstar when it comes to vehicles and Free Mode.
> 
> #1: Put in a function Sky Crane helicopter.
> #2: Let it be able to pick up an APC/Tank when it's upside down.
> ...



That would be lots of fun


----------



## Alicia (Oct 24, 2012)

Previous generation GTA games did have their charm, sure, but it would be a huge step backwards if they'd make GTA V a crazy game with unrealistic stuff.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2012)

High Res Version


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> High Res Version



I already made that bad boy be my desktop background.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> You know, I have two simple requests to Rockstar when it comes to vehicles and Free Mode.
> 
> #1: Put in a functional Sky Crane helicopter.
> #2: Let it be able to pick up an APC/Tank when it's upside down.
> ...



That would be amazing.

Think of the fights you could have


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Previous generation GTA games did have their charm, sure, but it would be a huge step backwards if they'd make GTA V a crazy game with unrealistic stuff.


Well, Saints Row is for the unrealistic shit.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Well, Saints Row is for the unrealistic shit.



exactly. R* clearly wants to make GTA a more realistic franchise now.

If you want unrealistic funny shit, then get SR


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

They doing a fine job making it realistic too. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 24, 2012)

Just fucking confirm Jetpacks for MP next week yo.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 27, 2012)

SPRING 2013 CONFIRMED. I REPEAT, SPRING 2013 CONFIRMED. Probably. Hurray for leaks.



I've heard anyone bringing this up in the comments of R*'s Newswire gets instantly smacked with the banhammer, so it seems pretty legit.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice hopefully early spring which still sadly is earliest March 

the dude with the dog looks the the guy in the trailers that was riding in the red convertible and we have seen the old guy multiple times and was in the pest control art Multiple protagonists  maybe


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2012)

Dayum, spring 2013?! That's at least another 5-6 months damn it!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)

Current gen confirmed. That's more important.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome.

Still such a long wait.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2012)

This looks like San Andreas 2 if you ask me.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 28, 2012)

I WANT A FUCKING DOG BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2012)

It's probably just an NPC with a dog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2012)

any info regarding online multiplayer play? i swear if there's co-op i'll wet myself :sanji


----------



## Mako (Oct 28, 2012)

Automatically pre-ordering.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Current gen confirmed. That's more important.



No real surprise there.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 28, 2012)

I Just cant wait for this so called tons of info in November


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> any info regarding online multiplayer play? i swear if there's co-op i'll wet myself :sanji


Co-op for the main game? Never happening.
Regular online - granted.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

IIRC R* usually only release info on GTA games very close to the release date of the game. With the big flood of info coming out in the next few days I hope that the spring '13 date is wrong and is in fact before the end of the year.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 29, 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Let them take their time with this ISH. I remember when they were about to release GTA 4 back in '07. It was looking awesome and everything. Then they delayed it to '08.

Looked at the screenshots....they REALLY polished the game up in those extra months they took. In Rockstar we trust.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> 
> Let them take their time with this ISH. I remember when they were about to release GTA 4 back in '07. It was looking awesome and everything. Then they delayed it to '08.
> 
> Looked at the screenshots....they REALLY polished the game up in those extra months they took. In Rockstar we trust.



They only delayed IV because they were having problems with the ps3 it was all ready to go and even then the ps3 had major problems in its release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Co-op for the main game? Never happening.
> Regular online - granted.



i seriously can't see how its impossible.. cars should hold 2-4 players depending on the car itself right.. and they can just make the gun fights harder..


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, it technically shouldn't be impossible to have co-op.  That said, I don't really want co-op for GTA unless it actually has a noticeable affect on the story which is something that I don't see happening.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> i seriously can't see how its impossible.. cars should hold 2-4 players depending on the car itself right.. and they can just make the gun fights harder..


GTA was always based on triggering events with precise timing and position, both on foot and behind the wheels, sometimes giving immense pace.
Which is absolutely impossible with a co-op. Unless you want nothing but slow generic shooting missions (which I know nobody wants) single player is by far the best option.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2012)

Some more images showing release window:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

They have a chance of putting the crazy fun back into GTA. Let's hope they deliver.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2012)

ATV CONFIRMED.

These leaks are delicious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Some more images showing release window:


Everything about this looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> GTA was always based on triggering events with precise timing and position, both on foot and behind the wheels, sometimes giving immense pace.
> Which is absolutely impossible with a co-op. Unless you want nothing but slow generic shooting missions (which I know nobody wants) single player is by far the best option.



oh boy, i just got schooled 

i still want a solid MP though..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

- Sips glass of water - ...
- Ahem - ...

QUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Confirmed by R*


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like they're gonna include the Apple fad + the duckface meme this time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Even the artwork is now as realistic as possible. Might as well be a photo.
Comparing to earlier games:


Have no problems with it. Dig me some realism.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

...I gotta move to Cali


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am the only one shocked about no PC version?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2012)

Past few games have had late PC releases. GTAIV came out 6 months or so after the console releases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Past few games have had late PC releases. GTAIV came out 6 months or so after the console releases.


 Oh ok. GTAIV PC version was revealed at the same time as the consoles one? or later on?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Cause nobody needs GTA on PC.

PC master race, yo, now I'm gonna turn my PC into a console by getting a joystick and hooking it to the HDTV.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

The way I used to punch in cheats in SA...I swear it was a world-class skill.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

PC is only really an advantage in this game if you have a monster rig that can handle high view distance settings and possibly ENB custom shaders.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> - Sips glass of water - ...
> - Ahem - ...
> 
> QUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ...


Did they come up with a random hot-blond with big breasts?

Or did they...

*Spoiler*: __ 





... have a little inspiration? :ho


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 30, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> - Sips glass of water - ...
> - Ahem - ...
> 
> QUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ...



Kate Upton in my GTA V  	pek

Damn all this news and new stuff is making me super anxious and it aint even November yet

and does that iphone say I Fad lol


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 30, 2012)

Man I have not been keeping up with this game like I should,. hoping it leans more toward andreas then 4.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2012)

Please come out in March. Please come out in March. Please come out in March. Anything but May would be good, really. Fuck May. It and its heralding of the true hell of Summer would hinder my ability to enjoy the game.

Hope that tidbit about the depths of the ocean means diving is in.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 30, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Please come out in March. Please come out in March. Please come out in March. Anything but May would be good, really. Fuck May. It and its heralding of the true hell of Summer would hinder my ability to enjoy the game.
> 
> Hope that tidbit about the depths of the ocean means diving is in.



Im not getting my hopes up for this spring knowing rockstars track record this games gonna get delayed


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Kate Upton in my GTA V  	pek
> 
> Damn all this news and new stuff is making me super anxious and it aint even November yet
> 
> and does that iphone say I Fad lol



I think it says iFraud. I somewhat see a "r"


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 30, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I think it says iFraud. I somewhat see a "r"



never the less :rofl

Edit: its iFruit. wonder if they will have bitchy birds


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh yeah. Vice city 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Some more images showing release window:


really love the picture whit the female police officer.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 31, 2012)

GTA V will not be released till at least April 2013 



Take-Two's Strauss Zelnick confirmed that Grand Theft Auto V is not releasing this fiscal year, ending March 31st - meaning, earliest possible release is April 2013.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 31, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> GTA V will not be released till at least April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Take-Two's Strauss Zelnick confirmed that Grand Theft Auto V is not releasing this fiscal year, ending March 31st - meaning, earliest possible release is April 2013.





Damn. Longer wait.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 31, 2012)

Meh. There's alot of games you can play thats coming out around this time to quench the wait TBH.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 31, 2012)

Well lately, I don't have some much money to spare for games other than GTA V.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Even the artwork is now as realistic as possible. Might as well be a photo.
> Comparing to earlier games:
> 
> 
> Have no problems with it. Dig me some realism.



the artwork changed on GTA4.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 31, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> GTA V will not be released till at least April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Take-Two's Strauss Zelnick confirmed that Grand Theft Auto V is not releasing this fiscal year, ending March 31st - meaning, earliest possible release is April 2013.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK.

Please be out by April at least! Anything but May!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsFJOGSreEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 1, 2012)

First ingame screen possibly ?



Except trailer 2 tomorrow or - the 5th 


tons of other photos in this thread


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 1, 2012)

Godspeed, store employees who keep leaking this stuff, godspeed.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 1, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Godspeed, store employees who keep leaking this stuff, godspeed.



and I can confirm all that is real picked up my poster and picture viewer today at gamestop

looking like the Latino guy is the main character


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 1, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> and I can confirm all that is real picked up my poster and picture viewer today at gamestop
> 
> looking like the Latino guy is the main character



I think there are two protags; him and the old guy. Note that they've both been seen driving vehicles. 

Really, after IV/EFLC I don't think R* wants to go back to only having one protag. So much can be told about the setting when there are multiple points of view.

Edit: Annnnnnd, it's been confirmed the hurricane fucked up R*'s trailer schedule. Now I wish it had hit my state instead of turning to smack the northeast... But then I'd probably be without power and incapable of viewing the trailer, so eh.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2012)

Countrysideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Cops chases will be insane again.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 2, 2012)

Wait... pre-orders start 5 months before initial release date? And only in America?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2012)

the cop kind of look like Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2012)

Not even close. Lol.

Bring back Tenpenny! Legend! Or Kent Paul!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 3, 2012)

The game will be epic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2012)

What I always wanted in SA was to be able to 'hide' from cops. But never really be off their radar.

Read up about wanted levels. Apparently cops will search for you for an ingame day or 3 even if you escaped them.

The woods will be my friend. I hope helis search for you with their lights and shit. Lmao. That'd be fucking awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2012)

Great series.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2012)

I pre ordered today , ill be stopping by GS to drop off $5 dollars everyweek. Hopefully this will give enough time to get the special edition rather than the standard one.And I also got a poster at Gamestop.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 4, 2012)

My country doesn't have a GS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> My country doesn't have a GS!!!!!!!!!!


you have Game or Target then go there


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind being wanted for several in-game days. As long as there's a code or something to turn it off.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully we will get trailer 2 soon.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 5, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto 5 Trailer 2 Coming November 14


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2012)

*rage*
I was too slow...tsk tsk.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> *rage*
> I was too slow...tsk tsk.



still good i didnt put the picture up


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2012)

Well...I'll have to strap on a GTA set for the rest of the week starting Wednesday in anticipation. Lol.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2012)

Brace yourselves, this'll be the longest 9 days.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 5, 2012)

Foster said:


> Brace yourselves, this'll be the longest 9 days.



well on the 8th Game Informer has a 18 page article on GTA V so it will be just fine


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 7, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


>



nice same guy from the ATV Artwork also looks like a old Johnny Knoxville


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2012)

1 week............


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> 1 week............



tomorrow we get a 18 page Game Informer info so lots of info tomorrow


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the cop kind of look like Michelle Rodriguez.



I cant wait to kill her as I increase my wanted level.


----------



## Jing (Nov 8, 2012)

Game informer cover.



3 protagonists in this one.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2012)

Jing said:


> Game informer cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 protagonists in this one.



Does not contain Rockstar branding

Might be fake


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

Wait, is that Laurel's dad and Diggles from the TV series: Arrow?

What in the actual ck


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 8, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I think there are two protags; him and the old guy. Note that they've both been seen driving vehicles.
> 
> Really, after IV/EFLC I don't think R* wants to go back to only having one protag. So much can be told about the setting when there are multiple points of view.





I called it.


----------



## Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

why do i have to subscribe, cant i just buy one digital issue :c


----------



## Jing (Nov 8, 2012)

I think you can buy the digital issue soon.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck. I'm not subscribing to shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

I want this now

Why must I wait


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I want this now
> 
> Why must I wait



​


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait, is that Laurel's dad and Diggles from the TV series: Arrow?
> 
> What in the actual ck



Hahahahaha well spotted


----------



## Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

i dont want subscribe, i want a single :c


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 8, 2012)

Jing said:


> Game informer cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 protagonists in this one.



The guy on the left looks like Agent Smith(Hugo Weaving).



St. Burke said:


> why do i have to subscribe, cant i just buy one digital issue :c



Pirate!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfl9Kbs_SOQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sugamama (Nov 8, 2012)

Pre ordered today , excited.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 8, 2012)

For those that want to read all 18 pages  here



just scroll down for the next page 

no buying property

no tattoos hair changing  weight gain / loss

but you can do yoga 


the Map is is bigger than both San Andreas  IV and RDR combined


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanx.

It looks impossible, yet I know it's true.

THIS, MOTHERFUCKING THIS.... THOSE SHADOWS... THAT LIGHTING...



Just riding on a bicycle... KFJGHKJSHGS1! DO WANT NOW


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanx.
> 
> It looks impossible, yet I know it's true.
> 
> ...



indeed dem effects. im going into a induced coma as soon as I get a release date 

World better not end this December


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Game looks fantastic. 

Really liking what they are doing with the three playable characters especially when it comes to their personalities.  

No buying property?  Sucks but not a big deal to deal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

I will pre-order this shit, hopefully that third guy on the right is named 'Ollie' to complete the cast of Arrow...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 8, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I will pre-order this shit, hopefully that third guy on the right is named 'Ollie' to complete the cast of Arrow...



Micheal


----------



## LMJ (Nov 8, 2012)

o
m
g

"Los Santos will be the biggest open world in Rockstar's history, "bigger  than Read Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto IV and San Andreas  combined." Players will also be able to explore underwater areas of the  city."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2012)

this will the GOAT for this gen


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not sure about the idea to switch between three characters. Seems like it can bring some pain in the ass, especially if they wonder on their own while you don't control them.

Also I remember some people were like "That old dude is 100% Tommy Vercetti. Get over it. Confirmed". Was it IGN podcast or something.
Yeah... how stupid you feel yourselves now.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2012)

I want BF3-like First person perspective in vehicles.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not sure about the idea to switch between three characters. Seems like it can bring some pain in the ass, especially if they wonder on their own while you don't control them.
> 
> Also I remember some people were like "That old dude is 100% Tommy Vercetti. Get over it. Confirmed". Was it IGN podcast or something.
> Yeah... how stupid you feel yourselves now.



yeah that was greg millers dumbass lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks sick just keeps getting better


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 8, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> For those that want to read all 18 pages  here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this.

Having the three protagonists has me a little worried because we may not feel as connected to the three as we have been in the past, especially with the quick switching thing. Saying that, I think the concept of three characters is awesome and that they're going to be together will make for some really interesting gameplay options. Let's not forget that we may actually get 3 player co-op for the story which would be amazing.

I like that the map is going to be huge and I hope that they do more crazy stuff in this game. I want Yusuf Amir back!

Can't wait


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 8, 2012)

After reading the whole article, I felt... I felt... Is this what's it's like to get high? 


-Fly the Hydra dangerously close to the ground
-Attempt to set people on fire with the back thruster


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol. I remember taking my laptop to school and playing San Andreas. My friends rather watch me play than play themselves because of the over the top things I used to do.

My mind is ready to do the most ridiculous things in GTA 5. Imagination gone wild


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, I am impressed. I was disappointed with GTA 4, supremely disappointed. This game looks to be much better though.


----------



## Mako (Nov 8, 2012)

Keeps getting better and better. Thank god I already pre-ordered. I'll be sure you snatch my own copy of Game Informers this week.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

I mean seriously, I bought GTA 4 and played 8 hours, and 7 of those hours were flying in a plane. Shit sucked


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 9, 2012)

can't wait, me and my bro are going to kill this game when it's released. 

fuck everything else, this is a must buy!!

@Goova

you can't fly planes in GTA 4


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking forward to this new GTA game but makes me sad to know that their won't be any physical changes available to the characters.

Wonder if we can play basketball


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> can't wait, me and my bro are going to kill this game when it's released.
> 
> fuck everything else, this is a must buy!!
> 
> ...



Lol well shit its been 3 years i mixed helicopter with plane, or whatever the fuck you flew in GTA 4. No i didnt just fly around, i drove around and killed shit too ofc, i was jus sayin


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2012)

pft switching between three characters? fuck that I'll just play one of them the entire game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont like the idea of switching characters. Why cant we just play character 1's story and finish it and choose between the other two afterwards?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont like the idea of switching characters. Why cant we just play character 1's story and finish it and choose between the other two afterwards?



All three characters are linked within one story. Most likely we'll do small individual missions alone and the big heists together with each of the three taking on different roles and we have to switch to whoever has the hardest role throughout the mission.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont like the idea of switching characters. Why cant we just play character 1's story and finish it and choose between the other two afterwards?



I second this. Make it like EFLC in which we could choose which storyline we can play.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







+



+



=


THE GREATEST ADVENTURE OF OUR TIME!!!! I will use no cheat codes! I want to earn everthing the legit way. It'll have more value to me.
I hope to God the entire map is not open to us from the get-go. It'll be too hard NOT to explore everywhere.

GTA 3 - Oh god...the feeling of FINALLY going over to the next island on that boat. It was like a big epic chapter of the game begun.

GTA Vice city - DAT Call from Cortez Diaz. "Wait...you mean to tell me I'm finally gonna see that damn mansion up close? Fuck yeah."

I remember it was raining...I was in that Granfather looking jeep...night...crossing that bridge...shit was epic.

GTA: SA - Going into San Fiero with the Truth. Was a fun fucking drive. Mainly because I didn't really explore the country side for shit and didn't even KNOW the city was unlocked for me. Lol. Nice slow drive man...nice slow drive...

Fuck. I need to play back GTA4.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you're excited


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2012)

Man I haven't been so hype for a game since SA. That 8 years ago.

Its like a unique feeling all over again. Other games like BF3, SKyrim...Hitman and Halo 3 have gotten me close to that hype but...hehe


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

This game sucks. It's still not in my PS3, being played by me.
What good game would do that


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn this game is going to be amazing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember driving in San Andreas during sunsets and listening to Ralph Tresvant's "Sensitivity", most relaxing shit I've ever done in a game.


----------



## Buckbeard (Nov 9, 2012)

I really wonder though - will the 360 and PS3 be able to run this.. properly? The world's fucking huge - seemingly a shit-ton of things to do, too...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2012)

@ Jak n Black

The last image is not working.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

Buckbeard said:


> I really wonder though - will the 360 and PS3 be able to run this.. properly? The world's fucking huge - seemingly a shit-ton of things to do, too...


It probably loads to your HD for 5 hours and weights 100 gigs, then you can play it alright.
Better have some space freed guys.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Buckbeard said:


> I really wonder though - will the 360 and PS3 be able to run this.. properly? The world's fucking huge - seemingly a shit-ton of things to do, too...



Don't see why not.  Just Cause 2 is one game on the 360/PS3 that is likely going to be remain bigger than GTA5.  If that ran fine then GTA5 should run properly.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2012)

So...
Who else was overwhelmed when they first opened up their SA map and saw how big it was? Lol.

Man I ran to school with that ISH. The envy! I was frikin 11, lmao. So it was almost as big as I was.
During class we plotted where we were gonna explore when they come over.
Everyone agreed on getting to the Dam. But ofcourse...the cops weren't down with that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2012)

out of the tree the one that interest me the most is Michael.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> out of the tree the one that interest me the most is Michael.



Same here, wonder if his past will catch up to him in the story and his family is bound to be amusing for a while.


----------



## Burke (Nov 9, 2012)

I would also count on his stoner 20 something son dying
yeah


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't be the only one who know all the GTA cities by heart. I know GTA3, VC and SA by heart. I can still pick up on of these games and know exactly where I am.

Except for GTAIV.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd admit IDK both Liberty cities to the teeth. Sad


----------



## Alicia (Nov 9, 2012)

Pre-ordered my copy for the PS3 today. Didn't expect I'd get the poster here in Europe as well, hehe.


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't be the only one who know all the GTA cities by heart. I know GTA3, VC and SA by heart. I can still pick up on of these games and know exactly where I am.
> 
> Except for GTAIV.



Odd because i could draw a fuckin map of gta 4


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2012)

I rarely drove around in Alderney, so I'm not too familiar with it. But Dukes, Bohan and Algonquin are printed in my memory.

I don't get why some people didn't enjoy GTA IV. I personally think its the best GTA game to date (until GTA V comes out that is).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

If somebody didn't enjoy GTA4 then I don't see what are they even doing here. GTA5 will be exactly like GTA4, since that is their role model now and they will never make a single GTA resembling anything before it. Which is good, since GTA4 was by far the best game in the series.
If you want to go back to all the goofy cartoonish crap you can play Saint Rows and what not.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 10, 2012)

the city's lookin amazing


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If somebody didn't enjoy GTA4 then I don't see what are they even doing here. GTA5 will be exactly like GTA4, since that is their role model now and they will never make a single GTA resembling anything before it. Which is good, since GTA4 was by far the best game in the series.
> If you want to go back to all the goofy cartoonish crap you can play Saint Rows and what not.



Exactly my thoughts. +reps


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If somebody didn't enjoy GTA4 then I don't see what are they even doing here. GTA5 will be exactly like GTA4, since that is their role model now and they will never make a single GTA resembling anything before it. Which is good, since GTA4 was by far the best game in the series.
> If you want to go back to all the goofy cartoonish crap you can play Saint Rows and what not.



It won't be EXACTLY like GTA 4. Far from it.
GTA 4 lacked depth. It was like a giant tree with tiny ass roots. On the surface everything looks and feels awesome...but when you really get down into it...its like they took 10 steps forward and then 5 steps back.

Meaning...

It was half the game we all know it could have been. Its like this. Need for Speed underground comes out then Underground 2 comes out BUILDING upon EVERYTHING from the previous game. Even the bad features.
GTA 4 stripped out alot of things that were introduced in SA.  

And for its time...in my eyes personally...it wasn't goofy. It was the most realistic open world game in its time and that was the mind-frame I was looking at the game from. I wasn't looking at everything like,"LOL. Look how FAR this feature is from reality." I looked at things like,"Wow. Look how close-ish this game is coming to reality. I can't wait to see how much they advance in the coming years."

They advanced alright...but erm...just in making it shinier. When SA came out...way better looking games were out. GTA on the PS2 era was that ugly looking guy who picks-up ugly chicks in the club with his raw personality and vibe. Then its like with GTA 4 its like they forgot LOOKS DON'T matter when it comes to getting chicks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't talking about graphics or any technical aspect at all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 10, 2012)

But that was the only real advancement they made with GTA 4. They only made technical improvements. So now...I am utterly confused as to why you consider it the best game. Is it the 'realistic' feel you praised them for moving into and no longer being 'goofy'? Cuz um...it wouldn't have that feel if they DIDN'T make the 'technical' advances. =/

You can't dare tell me you consider GTA 4 the best game and the technical improvements played no role in making the game seem like the best in your eyes.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2012)

You can't say it's the best game period.


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

the point is that what everyone wanted was, as hat put it, "cartoony shit" and RPG-esque crap we didnt really need

needless to say though, GTA V will in fact add upon gta 4 without taking anything away.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> You can't dare tell me


 **


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 10, 2012)

It's like talking to a wall.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> But that was the only real advancement they made with GTA 4. They only made technical improvements. So now...I am utterly confused as to why you consider it the best game. Is it the 'realistic' feel you praised them for moving into and no longer being 'goofy'? Cuz um...it wouldn't have that feel if they DIDN'T make the 'technical' advances. =/
> 
> You can't dare tell me you consider GTA 4 the best game and the technical improvements played no role in making the game seem like the best in your eyes.



Even tho you're forcing your opinions down people's throat, I do kinda agree. Graphics for me were the best selling point. I missed the old humor they used to do, but to each their own. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 10, 2012)

Forgive my ego.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2012)

The only thing I hate about GTA4 was the camera. (console version) It makes me sick.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If somebody didn't enjoy GTA4 then I don't see what are they even doing here. GTA5 will be exactly like GTA4, since that is their role model now and they will never make a single GTA resembling anything before it. Which is good, since GTA4 was by far the best game in the series.
> If you want to go back to all the goofy cartoonish crap you can play Saint Rows and what not.




Thanks for the heads up bro now I know to stay away from this thing like the  plague.

piyu this use to be a good series.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very promising game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2012)

New screenshots


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright...who else can see themselves having the greatest cop chase of all thing in this mountain range?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Me. 5 star wanted level and running from dem cops with an ATV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

this definitely feels more lively than any other GTA game before.. 




sumbitch that looks sexy


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2012)

DAT country side. pek

*IGN* article:


----------



## Alicia (Nov 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> this definitely feels more lively than any other GTA game before..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's in-game footage, then this game's gonna be amazing


Jak N Blak said:


> DAT country side. pek
> 
> *IGN* article:



Does 3 protagonists mean storyline co-op?


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 12, 2012)

I just jizzed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2012)

five times the area of RDR. that's amazing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baJ6o59v8UM[/YOUTUBE]

For all of you who're caught up in the map size...watch this vid.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got 50% discount for this game from an electronic store where I pre-ordered my CoD:Black Ops II! The reason is because the shipment of CoD:Black Ops II is delayed so I'm getting my CoD game a day after the release date! And as an apology for the delay they gave me a discount code to use when I pre-order my GTA5 game!

On-Topic: Rockstar has suprised me once again with gorgeous graphics on both the enviroment and the character models! Even though the map is big as Red Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto IV and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas maps all put together they still managed to create gorgeous and realistic enviroment and characters unlike the Assassins Creed 3 game where I got the feeling that the graphics on both the environment and the characters had deteriorated, I'm not sure if that is the right word to use!

Thumbs Up for Rockstar and I am looking forward for GTA V! 

Question; Do you think that we can visit a gym to work out and build some visible muscle on the characters as we could in San Andreas?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2012)

There is no muscle building in this game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> There is no muscle building in this game.



I see! that's pity, but I'm ok with that 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2012)

Who cares about working out?! Look at that map!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who cares about working out?! Look at that map!!



I liked to work out in San Andreas  Anyway it is not an important issue! This game will probably give us more than we can imagine and worth the money!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

I bet there will be two DLCs, and each of them will add another three characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

Death-Kun, you in on this shit?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully the soundtrack is better than IV's, though nothing will ever beat the music in VC and SA.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> Death-Kun, you in on this shit?



Hell yeah, I love GTA.  I've enjoyed the series since 3.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> There is no muscle building in this game.



Now I have to settle with going to muscle beach and just starring  at all the juiced men working out 

hope if you just stand there for to long watching one of the NPC's says 

"Do you even lift bro" :ho


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 13, 2012)

man this game sure gives me some memories the only GTA I didnt finish was the GTAIII and san andreas is one of the best games GTA 4 is close but not that much


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

Where's my trailer now


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 13, 2012)

damn still no trailer


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 13, 2012)

Link to the countdown. Leave it open in a tab or some shit:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Its here. Its here

- For some people that is.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 14, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its here. Its here
> 
> - For some people that is.


now it's for everyone:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzue74y7A84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

The cum. It came out of my penis and covered the monitor.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Skydiving? Pfft...Jeep diving


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

I am convinced Rockstar sold their souls to the Satan. No fucking way it's possible to make a game this big looking that good on a current gen without some demonic magic.
Until proven wrong that's gonna be the definitive theory.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2012)

That is how you cut a motherfucking trailer.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Forget Watch Dogs. Lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> now it's for everyone:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzue74y7A84[/YOUTUBE]





Let's bounce! Bounce, we're bouncing now?:rofl

This looks like there's going to be loads of much needed comedy. Definitely in the right direction.

Anyone see all the detail in the cars?

EDIT:
Who's that speaking at :41?

*Spoiler*: __ 



CJ's VA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2012)

The aliasing and 720p fills me with hope. This is indeed console footage. And it looks GLORIOUS


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

OMFG!! I got myself UTI for fapping too much on dat fucking trailer.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2012)

three wise monkeys at 1:41.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

> 40,409 likes, 346 dislikes





> 346 dislikes





> *346 dislikes*


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 14, 2012)

and rockstar said let there be comedy and lightheartedness and all was well again

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still loved gta 4




Trailer is great I'm not too sure if that's a rick james or delfonics song playing but I'll find out


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


>



Must be Saints Row fans being butthurt. 



Fuck this shit, I need antibiotics.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

**Driving a jeep out of a plane and jumping out with a parachute
Crashing trains
Dogs introduced to combat
Actual comedy without being Saints Row's LOLSORANDUM bullshit
Credible living city
AmuNation back
Blowing up helicopters with fighter jets**

It's everything that 4 wasn't. Holy shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Driving a jeep out of a plane and jumping out with a parachute
> Crashing trains
> Dogs introduced to combat
> Actual comedy without being Saints Row's LOLSORANDUM bullshit
> ...



4 was funny


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

My only prob is that...well...they said the whole map will be open to us from the beginning. When I heard that I literally screamed,"No!"

I don't have self control! I fear that I will already know the entire map before I'm even quarter way into the game's story. That I don't want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> 4 was funny



4 was a good game but it disappointed me for a variety of reasons. Taking itself too seriously most of the time was one of them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 4 was a good game but it disappointed me for a variety of reasons. Taking itself too seriously most of the time was one of them.



Niko is a Russian what do you expect?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2012)

GTA game with Jets & real Online play = Dogfighting over the city........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I am convinced Rockstar sold their souls to the Satan. No fucking way it's possible to make a game this big looking that good on a current gen without some demonic magic.
> Until proven wrong that's gonna be the definitive theory.



This is what i thought as well :sanji

either that or RS are just bullshitting us


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

XBOX version will be a 10 disc box set.


----------



## Burke (Nov 14, 2012)

rockstar can put any price they want on this game
ill pay it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2012)

Just cause 2 was one disk.  game set match


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> GTA game with Jets & real Online play = Dogfighting over the city........!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome :ho
I wonder if you can free-fall and shoot like in Saints 3


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just cause 2 was one disk.  game set match



This game has been reported to be bigger than RDR, GTAIV & San Andreas combined.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> now it's for everyone:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzue74y7A84[/YOUTUBE]



 good... now I just need to see gameplay..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

You won't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> This game has been reported to be bigger than RDR, GTAIV & San Andreas combined.



again, just cause 2


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Just Cause 2 looked like shit and was about as detailed as a PS2 game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just Cause 2 looked like shit and was about as detailed as a PS2 game



Gotta go with this. GTA games are much more condensed in terms of size and content.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Driving a jeep out of a plane and jumping out with a parachute
> Crashing trains
> Dogs introduced to combat
> Actual comedy without being Saints Row's LOLSORANDUM bullshit
> ...







Jak N Blak said:


> My only prob is that...well...they said the whole map will be open to us from the beginning. When I heard that I literally screamed,"No!"
> 
> I don't have self control! I fear that I will already know the entire map before I'm even quarter way into the game's story. That I don't want.



I've never had much of a problem with GTA games on this. Because I'm such a story person I always play a decent chunk of the game (at least past the tutorial missions) before I go and meander around killing shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've never had much of a problem with GTA games on this. Because I'm such a story person I always play a decent chunk of the game (at least past the tutorial missions) before I go and meander around killing shit.



Same here, though I am having trouble playing The Ballad Of Gay Tony and The Lost And Damned in GTA 4 because I get distracted and go around doing mindless stuff.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't wait for all the videos that dissect the trailer and point out all the little pieces. The guys at GameTrailers and IGN do it the best.

Should be interesting to see what they pick out.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2012)

Trailer looked like a high budget Hollywood film, like Die Hard meets Goodfellas meets Menace 2 Society.

Nice use of Stevie Wonder's Skeletons.  

How did Trevor survive those trains colliding? Mission Impossible too 

And that skydiving..........OH LAWD


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

What a way to end this gen.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Can't wait for all the videos that dissect the trailer and point out all the little pieces. The guys at GameTrailers and IGN do it the best.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what they pick out.


Last time they did it, it was only the obvious stuff. Like "see this giant Los Santos sign here. This game probably takes place in Los Santos". Lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Lets take it back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pze6mdhnBLM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHzG0bKTa1g&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Last time they did it, it was only the obvious stuff. Like "see this giant Los Santos sign here. This game probably takes place in Los Santos". Lol.



There wasn't really much that happened in that trailer. This one on the other hand has a shit ton of stuff in it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

That's true, but on the other hand if there ever was a time to pick up possible hints and details it was with that trailer. This one is just balls-to-the-wall game cutscenes basically.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

This guy went to a lot of effort in comparing GTAIV to GTAV:


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought the analysis at the end with the three guys was pretty interesting.


----------



## Mako (Nov 14, 2012)

Trevor and Franklin will probably my favorites. The trailer looks promising. Let's see if it actually delivers.

EDIT: WELCOME BACK MOUNTAIN TERRAIN AND PLANES <3


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome trailer, I can't get enough of it

This will seriously be one of the best games ever!! and the introduction of dogs ins't a bad move


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Niko is a Russian what do you expect?



Niko is Serbian


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 15, 2012)

Was rather pleased by the new trailer maybe they'll have some stuff in the game that Rockstar doesn't want to tell us.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2012)

the tree characters seems to have great chemistry.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

There are so many negative reactions to this game surprisingly. Wtf. What's there not to like. It even has golf. GOLF!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> There are so many negative reactions to this game surprisingly. Wtf. What's there not to like. It even has golf. GOLF!



Well the game seems to be returning to the GTA era feeling and GTA4 fans are but hurt about it


----------



## Wizard (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone else notice"Frank Costello" in the trailer?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome trailer.


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2012)

I want this to be out now. 

I really like the idea of having three main characters that you can alternate between. GTA hasn't done that before and I think it will keep the game fresh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Well the game seems to be returning to the GTA era feeling and GTA4 fans are but hurt about it



Fuck the GTAIV fans.

This looks to be much better then IV.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Soca (Nov 15, 2012)

I already feel sorry for the animals in this game


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 15, 2012)

lot of vehicles make me happy.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 15, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> There are so many negative reactions to this game surprisingly. Wtf. What's there not to like. It even has golf. GOLF!



Looking forward to tee off and if I lose, I'll kill everyone because it was their fault.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2012)

tii bad we cant buy properties.


----------



## Sage (Nov 16, 2012)

Please take all my money rockstar! That trailer made me jizz on my screen, can't wait to play San Andreas 2


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 16, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> tii bad we cant buy properties.




In the IGN article it said you were going to be able to buy properties.



SolidusSnake said:


> Please take all my money rockstar! That trailer made me jizz on my screen, can't wait to play San Andreas 2



Actually , it's only Los Santos and the country side.

San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Fuck the GTAIV fans.*
> 
> This looks to be much better then IV.



Say that again and I will fucking


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL people with no tastes usually hate GTA4. 

The best thing about that game was Katt fucking Williams and his entrance music. That was the shit right there.


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 16, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> Actually , it's only Los Santos and the country side.
> 
> San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game.



Has this been confirmed? Can you provide the source? Saying San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game is like GTAIV without Alderney or Algonquin. These were major locations of the previous San Andreas. It will be fairly dissapointing if they are not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2012)

Well aren't you late to the show. Lol



First place I'm going? Motherfucking Compton


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

Magoichi said:


> Saying San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game is like GTAIV without Alderney or Algonquin.


Not at all.


> These were major locations of the previous San Andreas.


This is not San Andreas.


> It will be fairly dissapointing if they are not.


It wouldn't.


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 16, 2012)

Apologies. Apparently I don't hang around these forums enough...let alone the internet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)

Magoichi said:


> Has this been confirmed? Can you provide the source? Saying San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game is like GTAIV without Alderney or Algonquin. These were major locations of the previous San Andreas. It will be fairly dissapointing if they are not.



It's been confirmed ages ago. Can't be bothered to look for the source.

Even without those two cities this game will be larger then GTA: SA so there's not much to worry. My guess is that San Fierro and Las Venturas will come as the next two games in the series.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2012)

I want them to go to France


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2012)

Magoichi said:


> Has this been confirmed? Can you provide the source? Saying San Fierro and Las Venturas are not part of this game is like GTAIV without Alderney or Algonquin. These were major locations of the previous San Andreas. It will be fairly dissapointing if they are not.



nope it a big ass Los Santos.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 17, 2012)

_



-*There is no lead platform*, they are developing the game at the same time for both PS3 and XBOX360


-Those who saw the demo thinks that there won't be a Wii U version because Rockstar is not experienced with this new console, but he is also confident that there will be a PC version after a few months.


-Those who saw the demo said the graphics is amazing, and you can see the maniacal attention to all the details. Amazing graphics and attention to details combine together and give credibility to the game world.

-Speaking of graphics, the demo had a lot of alias (Which is going to be fixed before release, of course) but the frame rate wasn't bad (but not perfect). Curiosity: They did the same presentation for GTA IV 5 years ago, and in this case the graphics was great but the frame rate was really bad.


-At the moment* you can't switch between characters if you are in free roam and you are wanted*, but they are still working on that so *it may change*

-*There will be multiple endings*

-As for the length of the game, Rockstar said that* the main story alone lasts about the same as Red Dead Redemption. So about 25-30 hours.* But there will be a HUGE amount of secondary things to do.


-Btw, *it will last less than the one in GTA IV* with Nico because *they know that a lot of people didn't finish the story because it was too long*_[/I]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> a lot of people didn't finish the story because it was too long


pff, what a bunch of pussies


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

If there's one thing I'll never be able to understand, is people complaining about single player campaigns that are too long.

They're not even complaining about the quality of it, just the fucking length.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2012)

I love long games.

IIRC GTA: SA had about 70 main missions. I don't think there's been a game with that many missions since then.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

I found IV too short and now V gonna be even shorter. All because of some whining pussies. Ooh, it's longer than 3 hours, I have to recharge the joystick to finish it, wah, wah. Universal smh


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL. Those bitches should be grateful Rockstar gave them their money's worth. 

If they want to play a short game they should just play Call of Duty.


----------



## Almondsand (Nov 17, 2012)

Anytime there is a black main character, you know it's going to be the shit and plenty to do. GTA: SA, GTA4:TBOGT and now this, them fighter jets is just mouth watering.. And the physics is logical.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Almondsand (Nov 18, 2012)

What character seems the most interesting to everybody and who they use the most? I say Franklin more so that I can relate to him and I wonder he hooked up with these old white dudes, maybe he repossessed one of their cars or something.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 18, 2012)

THAT'S BULL!!! SHORTER STORY!!! FUCK THOSE LAZY FUCKERS!! 

Rockstar is being pulled away from it's biggest strength....the storytelling.

Stupid people are stupid.


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If there's one thing I'll never be able to understand, is people complaining about single player campaigns that are too long.
> 
> They're not even complaining about the quality of it, just the fucking length.




This

You are paying 60 bucks for a game, why would you complain if it keeps you busy for weeks to come? Way back in school i used to only buy games that had _at least_ 10 hours of gameplay so i would get my moneys worth.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 18, 2012)

The _MAN_ has dumb downed society well enough it seems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

I want a The Warriors sequel or a remake for next gen. And give it more polish and make it better than any GTA game.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I love long games.
> 
> IIRC GTA: SA had about 70 main missions. I don't think there's been a game with that many missions since then.



GTA IV has 92 main missions

and lol last weekend I played through Vanquish the entire game in 4 and half an hour. I initially finished it in 7 hours on my first playthrough. It's such a satisfying game, but the biggest disappointment is obviously the merely 4 hour campaign.

and people still complain about long storylines


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J3Q6QVVXyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

So far they only showed cut-scenes. I really need some gameplay.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

I know, too many people today accept short lived campaigns. I mean, just an example, but every time I try to criticize the Uncharted series fro 10 hour campaigns, people defend the shit out of it. 

Hell I remember when, back in the day, Toonami did a review on Final Fantasy 10, gave it a 10, and said it had over 100 hours of gameplay. I shit myself because that amazed me, and I imagined that in 10 years time we'd have games that would give a couple hundred of hours of gameplay with repeating anything. Only games that do that are mmo's, and all the game developers outside rpg land seem to not give a shit about how long the game is. 

GTA has always been a long game, campaign wise and just fuck-around wise, they don't skimp on the details. One of the only flaws the series has had so far is mediocre multiplayer, and I seriously doubt that GTA 5 and onward, that GTA games will keep lacking in multiplayer.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> What character seems the most interesting to everybody and who they use the most? I say Franklin more so that I can relate to him and I wonder he hooked up with these old white dudes, maybe he repossessed one of their cars or something.



for me is Michael.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> I know, too many people today accept short lived campaigns. I mean, just an example, but every time I try to criticize the Uncharted series fro 10 hour campaigns, people defend the shit out of it.
> 
> Hell I remember when, back in the day, Toonami did a review on Final Fantasy 10, gave it a 10, and said it had over 100 hours of gameplay. I shit myself because that amazed me, and I imagined that in 10 years time we'd have games that would give a couple hundred of hours of gameplay with repeating anything. Only games that do that are mmo's, and all the game developers outside rpg land seem to not give a shit about how long the game is.
> 
> GTA has always been a long game, campaign wise and just fuck-around wise, they don't skimp on the details. One of the only flaws the series has had so far is mediocre multiplayer, and I seriously doubt that GTA 5 and onward, that GTA games will keep lacking in multiplayer.



You should play Tales of Graces F and Star Ocean Last Hope.

I played Graces F for like 160hrs and still failed to get the platinum trophy. And Last Hope will screw you up pretty good if you plan on playing it for the trophies/achievements. That game has the shittiest trophy list I've seen so far. And last time I checked someone managed to platinum it with 400hrs of gameplay. LOL I bet that guy spent all his time playing the game. 

And I dont get why some people play MMORPGS. Honestly, for me its stupid. you kill the same enemy for several days, use the same set of skills for a month and so, no story, no cutscenes, no dialog, its sooooo boring, you cant loot shit until your high level, and most people I know are using bots. AND ITS BORING. I played numerous MMORPGS and not single one of them fail me to keep awake after an hour of playing. I remember falling asleep infront of the pc while playing countless times. Thats how boring it is even with online party members.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

I've played SO till the end of time. Great game

MMO's just require time and patience. I was young when I started playing WoW, so it was easier to pick up. Now every 6 months or so i buy up a month and bury myself in that game until I inevitably burn out. It's fun


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I dont have the patience to grind and use the same skills for like 24/7 its really boring and retarded lol thats why I hate MMORPGS. I would gladly play it if theres a legit story line that you can follow with cutscenes included. And PVP is dumb unless you're strong enough to actually do damage now how would you do that if you cant even kill a boss and the loot drop % is like 0.0000000001?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 19, 2012)

MMOs are just life suckers. I wouldn't advise anyone to get into them. I wasted close to three 3 years of life on those things.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

it's the opposite with me, I hate stories in MMO's. They suck and are dragged out. Just give me some pretty gear to obtain and I'll spend around a month to get it before I burn out and swear to never play it again


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I found IV too short and now V gonna be even shorter. *All because of some whining pussies. Ooh, it's longer than 3 hours, I have to recharge the joystick to finish it, wah, wah. Universal smh *


i hate those fuckers too.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> MMOs are just life suckers. I wouldn't advise anyone to get into them. I wasted close to three 3 years of life on those things.



exactly. I remember I used to play MMORPGs every second of the day of my free time... but in the end it isn't even rewarding enough


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 19, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> exactly. I remember I used to play MMORPGs every second of the day of my free time... but in the end it isn't even rewarding enough



A- Fucking- Men.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder if this is going to be on the WiiU. If not no biggie. It's going to be sick!


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting this for PS3 even though I still need to play my copy of Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2012)

Wizard said:


> I wonder if this is going to be on the WiiU. If not no biggie. It's going to be sick!



They're considering it:


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope they transfer it to the wii u. I have a ps3 right now, but now that the wii is "up to date" and a bit better than current consoles, I might get it by the time v is out

What I love about gta is the freedom and vast array of stuff to do. SA was great, iv was ok but the MP saved it for me, and V will be the best, I can't wait to play MP in that huge and diverse map

I think rockstar is one of the best developers ever. Look at how much content you get for $60 while some other crappy games with 6 hour campaign and mediocre MP still cost $60..


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2012)

I honestly don't understand the WiiU hype. If you already have got a console why get another one for multiplatform games? I own a PS3 myself and the only reason I'd get an Xbox is because of the console exclusives like Halo 4. But again the reason why I wouldn't get an Xbox is because the xBox exclusives have limited appeal, personally, so I'd wind up buying multiplatform games anyways, which I could play on my PS3 instead without paying 250 bucks for a new console.

Plus WiiU games (exclusives) haven't impressed me in the slightest. I don't really want to play mini games on a 'premium' console. And ZombieU looks... Meh

Sorry I don't mean to offend anyone, but I'm not feeling the WiiU...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> and a bit better than current consoles.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2012)

It's on par, but not better


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

All Wii U has are Mario games. LOL seriously, its a fucking ancient gaming relic and they should just put Mario to rest along with Sonic. Fuck side scrollers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 20, 2012)

Retrospective pt. 3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2012)

anyone remember this.?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

Wii U is pretty CPU limited in crowded areas. They are going to have to scale the NPC count and AI back a lot or the game is probably gonna chug.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

I honestly have never played GTA SA.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> anyone remember this.?



You just need to hear the first half second of the track and your mind goes straight to SA.



Daftvirgin said:


> I honestly have never played GTA SA.





Seriously, go get it NOW

You won't regret it. Heck I feel jealous now, for a new player SA will easily keep you interested until the release of GTAV.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I honestly have never played GTA SA.



Cuz Carl was black right?! ck

Lol. I'm just fucking with you. Get it for PC. What do you have to lose but time.


----------



## wes (Nov 21, 2012)

Graphics of V
Story and system of SA
Theme  and city of VC

= 

My perfect GTA


----------



## Mako (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I honestly have never played GTA SA.



Might as well play it now before GTA V hits stores in Spring.


----------



## WZRD (Nov 22, 2012)

Any word on if CJ wil make an appearance?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2012)

WZRD said:


> Any word on if CJ wil make an appearance?



The HD games are set in a different world to the SD games. R* already have said that none of the characters will come. GTAIV characters on the other probably will turn up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

lol, what? There were direct references to previous games in IV up the ass.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 22, 2012)

References, but no cameos


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

I mean direct references. Acknowledging that those games are cannon.

Now it's a parallel universe? Smh.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope "Michelle" makes a cameo and you get to kill her. Niko doesn't like his feelings fucked with and he must be avenged


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2012)

Wtf dude, new city, new characters.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 24, 2012)

I am pissed that they won't even acknowledge the last few memorable characters in the franchise because they want to create a new universe. Seems like every single company in movies, tv , comics and games seem to be pulling this stupid shit out of their ass.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 24, 2012)

No more Kent Paul


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2012)

All you with an Android phone are absolutely going to love this:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 26, 2012)

I was a Radio Los Santos junkie.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 26, 2012)

thats sick


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> All you with an Android phone are absolutely going to love this:



I remember driving around Alderney and listening to The Journey and I just lol at the commercials and talk shows.

And dat Liberty City Rock Radio playing One Vision by Queen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> I am pissed that they won't even acknowledge the last few memorable characters in the franchise because they want to create a new universe. Seems like every single company in movies, tv , comics and games seem to be pulling this stupid shit out of their ass.



This is nothing to get upset about. I say leave past games out of it completely. No distractions


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 26, 2012)

How much you guys wanna bet Gangham Style is going to be on the radio in this game?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

^ If there's an Asian radio station in game then yes its possible but most likely not though.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ^ If there's an Asian radio station in game then yes its possible but most likely not though.



*sees the ^ in post*

*scrolls up*

FFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The HD games are set in a different world to the SD games. R* already have said that none of the characters will come. GTAIV characters on the other probably will turn up.


yes they are in a different universe,but will GTA4 and GTA5 will be in the same universe?


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

I grew up on GTA games, even though I don't want to get it I feel like I owe it to the series to get the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> yes they are in a different universe,but will GTA4 and GTA5 will be in the same universe?



Nope......... most likely they want to forget about Niko and his voice actor who gave them nothing but trouble about money issues.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 27, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> yes they are in a different universe,but will GTA4 and GTA5 will be in the same universe?



I remember reading somewhere that they are in the same universe. We just won't see characters that had branching storylines.


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ^ If there's an Asian radio station in game then yes its possible but most likely not though.



Well in reality, my general assumption was that Gangnam Style would *never* hit local single charts across the globe. But hey, it did. So who knows.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 27, 2012)

No, all games are set in one single universe, even though Liberty City has gotten a makeover. However, they are chronologically not set in the same era. This is the key factor as to why GTA4's Liberty City (and Los Santos too now with GTA5) is different to the GTA3 Liberty City. Somehow the cities have been completely restructured in-game, but we don't know how or why. That's why there are direct references to past GTA protagonists in GT4, because it all happened before, within the same universe. 

Rockstar has even made references to non-GTA games in their games, such as Bully. This proves that even other games are set in the GTA universe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

Honestly, I dont want previous main characters from the previous games to appear in GTA5 as NPCs who gives out story line/side missions. They will just overshadow the main 3 cast if that happens. Coz people will likely say "Oh Niko is in GTA5 and he still kicks ass. I like him better than these 3 goofballs"


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2012)

what is wrong with you guys (the people signing for the petition and those who think there won't be a PC version)? Of course it will be on the PC, like a year after the console versions. And don't say Red Dead didn't get one, it's not GTA which has PC versions of each of the main games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2012)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Nope......... most likely they want to forget about Niko and his voice actor who gave them nothing but trouble about money issues.


they could change his VA,but i saying side characters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

lol, PC gaming


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol and 39,000 of them would pirate it. Hope R* star doesn't make it for the  PC. Fucking Thief's


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, PC gaming


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2012)

It would have been on PC eventually anyway 

GTA4 was on there, 3 and so on


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 28, 2012)

i hear GTA4 was almost unplayable for the PC wend it was released.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhShCZDugBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

As of now...no real interest in getting this game. I like what I have been hearing about some of the gameplay. But the characters...are not that appealing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhShCZDugBQ[/YOUTUBE]



I still haven't decided if I should buy GTA3 for Android yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2012)

San Andreas at no.4.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 4, 2012)

4?! Andreas should be 2!!  IV deserves to be 1, that is until this game comes out


----------



## BlackDahlia (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been a R* fan since 2006, when I first played GTA: San Andreas. When the first GTA V trailer was released last year, I was mainly impressed by the improved graphics but I wasn't too excited about getting the game- I think it's because it lacks action-packed scenes, and we only get a very short glimpse/very little backstory of the protagonist (or protagonists).

After reading the Game Informer article on GTA V (which details more about the three protagonists) and watching the second trailer though, I'm totally hooked. It's that R* magic, y'know? 

Michael and Trevor are my favorite characters in the game so far.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 5, 2012)

One does not simply take...two trailers and an 18 page article to get hype for a GTA game...


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> San Andreas at no.4.



*Goes to link*

_Kotaku_

*Closes link.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> San Andreas at no.4.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtUSteNQOpw[/YOUTUBE]

This must have taken ages to do.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 9, 2012)

Like a boss. Long ass article though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay, will be good to play whilst waiting for GTAV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

guess a HD remaster was asking for a bit too much eh?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2012)

WHy am I the only one wearing a GTA V set?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> guess a HD remaster was asking for a bit too much eh?


Considering how terrible HD remasters are, I'd say this is a bless really.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2012)

Do it Halo: CE Anniversary style


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

not saying they aren't... but if such PS2 classics come to the ps3 its usually in HD.. and its not the HD that matters,(to me at least) its the package.. if they put in GTA3, Vice City and San Andreas in one package it would be a good buy IMO..


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> WHy am I the only one wearing a GTA V set?



I'm advertising. I'll most likely get a GTA set February time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> not saying they aren't... but if such PS2 classics come to the ps3 its usually in HD.. and its not the HD that matters,(to me at least) its the package.. if they put in GTA3, Vice City and San Andreas in one package it would be a good buy IMO..


There already is such a package, called GTA Trilogy. For PS2 though, but trust me, upscale HD would do no good to these games. A very nice buy indeed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

i accidentally saw the DMC trilogy for the ps2 a while back too.. wonder why these packages weren't promoted back then..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> WHy am I the only one wearing a GTA V set?



Gotta wait until the last 2 months to strap that ISH on


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> i accidentally saw the DMC trilogy for the ps2 a while back too.. wonder why these packages weren't promoted back then..


All these packages came at the very-very end of the PS2 era to suck out the last juices of that generation and were overshadowed by the next gen.

Ironically, this gen turned out so pathetic that they started re-sucking juices of the previous one


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 13, 2012)

hopefully new pictures soon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

I remember when Vice City was the best thing in the world.


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I remember when Vice City was the best thing in the world.



Yeah that game kicked ass.


----------



## Danielle (Dec 15, 2012)

Still like Vice City more than San Andreas personally. Really It got me through hard times in between hospital trips as a kid. Love the 80s stuff as well.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 15, 2012)

As long as they don't spread themselves too thin, do want!


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## steveht93 (Dec 15, 2012)

How the time has changed, San Andreas was one of the best games last generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2012)

please don't tell these are the same spot


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

Back then that screenshot above seemed like that screenshot below.


----------



## Baks (Dec 15, 2012)

Danielle said:


> Still like Vice City more than San Andreas personally. Really It got me through hard times in between hospital trips as a kid. Love the 80s stuff as well.



I loved both games.  At least they where miles better than GTA IV. XP

Meh that game was trash and no fun at all compared to the PS2 games imo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

your taste is just trash


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2012)

But again, it's IGN 



Overwatch said:


> As long as they don't spread themselves too thin, do want!



Oh shit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2012)

GTA VI with all the cities...make it happen Rockstar!!


----------



## Baks (Dec 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> your taste is just trash



No, your opinion is fail. XP

You're deluded if ya think that IV is in any way shape or form is as good as or even as fun as San Andreas or Vice City where. XP

Have you not all the negative comments about IV on all the major gaming sites like Gamefaqs, IGN, Neoseeker etc where fans quite rightly thought IV was a major letdown from the PS2 GTA games. XP

I mean why is all the humour gone from IV, at least the previos games where pretty funny.

Also why the hell did Rockstar remove all nearly the optional content from IV too?  I mean there is hardly anything to do in IV besides the main missions whereas Vice City and San Andreas had tonnes of sidequests unlike IV.


Also I didn't care much for IV's  MC much either, he is not a patch on either Tommy or CJ by a mile. XP


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 17, 2012)

IV was ok but TBoGT and TLATD were good


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> IV was ok but TBoGT and TLATD were good



I thought IV is the best overall (SA second) so far and I thought it was pretty funny too but we all have different opinions (let's all not make this into an argument among the users posting here, apparently people on the Konoha TV forums hate me for having my opinion). I do think TBoGT and TLaTD should've had more missions


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 18, 2012)

As much as I can't wait to go into the country-side and drive...the drive won't be BOSS unless they have a nice radio station. With the current music that comes out...man...most of the stations gonna be shit.


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2012)

MARCH 26 or 27, 2013 BITCHES.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

March? That's way too early bros O_O


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Foster said:


> MARCH 26 or 27, 2013 BITCHES.



FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!! Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh you guys are lucky you don't live with me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2012)

that can't be true right?


----------



## Mako (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _More screens from Rockstar_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2012)

Submarines, scuba diving and sharks!? This night just keeps getting better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2012)

Foster said:


> *Spoiler*: _More screens from Rockstar_



wait.. no.. it can-.. no


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

sharks eff year


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2012)

that's one fat shark.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants more gang-style driven story and if not, at least a gang styled side driven story reminiscent to GTAIII?

I want to see the gangs of Japan and Mexico go at it. Throw in some Triads vs. Russian Mafia in there too.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't have to worry, I already preordered my copy 

and I'm once again the only one with a GTAV set, shame on you, guys!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Shame on Rockstar


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 24, 2012)

Mother Of God those screens


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2012)

Foster said:


> MARCH 26 or 27, 2013 BITCHES.



These things are never reliable. They just guess a date. We won't get a release date until R* reveal it.



Foster said:


> *Spoiler*: _More screens from Rockstar_


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 24, 2012)

meh, no big news


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 25, 2012)

So I guess Multiplayer info will drop within the next month if its coming out just now.


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Dec 25, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 26, 2012)

Fucking awesome ,can't wait.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRRIWf5vGkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

I am still skeptical about this game.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am still skeptical about this game.



In what way are you unsure? (Simply put: how?)


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm waiting, Rockstar.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am still skeptical about this game.





How can you not be convinced by everything so far?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Well ok say we can do all of this stuff, but really what is it all if the characters are just going to be like Nico Belic? Boring and what not. And how good will the side stuff actually be? I am just not sold, interested, but not sold.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah...no way all three characters will be like Nico...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well ok say we can do all of this stuff, but really what is it all if the characters are just going to be like Nico Belic? Boring and what not. And how good will the side stuff actually be? I am just not sold, interested, but not sold.



Take this person to the dungeons! Immediately!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

It's GTA, what's there to be skeptical about?

There's nothing to screw up here: town, cars, same 5 missions over and over.


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

I think this game will be below average.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 29, 2012)

Spare my eyes from reading all this diarrhea!


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 30, 2012)

G said:


> I think this game will be below average.



Looooooooooooooooool

u funny


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2012)

G said:


> I think this game will be below average.



Are you a wizard?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 31, 2012)

Geez this guy is trolling everywhere I go


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2012)

Gaming blasphemers must be cast into the eternal hellfire.


----------



## Mako (Jan 1, 2013)

G said:


> I think this game will be below average.



That's cool.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well ok say we can do all of this stuff, but really what is it all if the characters are just going to be like Nico Belic? Boring and what not. And how good will the side stuff actually be? I am just not sold, interested, but not sold.



I hope that they aren't like Niko.  One of them at the very least should be far better as a character, probably the guy in witness protection.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 1, 2013)

Soon...very very soon.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## T-Bag (Jan 3, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> I hope that they aren't like Niko.  One of them at the very least should be far better as a character, probably the guy in witness protection.



Niko was a fucking badass whatcha talkin about?

that russian accent


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> Niko was a fucking badass whatcha talkin about?
> 
> that russian accent



agreed. Niko will come after these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2013)

I got GTA 3 for the iPhone yesterday. Ten years ago I would've ridiculed the notion.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

Nico was the best GTA character period. He was the only GTA *character*.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2013)

^ So Tommy Vercetti never existed?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

>Tommy Vercetti being a character


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I got GTA 3 for the iPhone yesterday. Ten years ago I would've ridiculed the notion.


I've got it on my android tablet and honestly, the controls are a disaster. I can't finish this mission where I have to hunt down this pimp because the game can't aim for shit. And this is like the 5th mission you get. 


Hatifnatten said:


> Nico was the best GTA character period. He was the only GTA *character*.


I wouldn't go as far as saying that but he's probably the most developed character any GTA has ever seen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

I would. And did.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes you did, yes you did.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2013)

Expect box art this month fellas


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish they add weapon execution moves like in GTA4 that varies depending on the enemy not just in missions but in general.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish they add weapon execution moves like in GTA4 that varies depending on the enemy not just in missions but in general.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2013)

Like when Niko finally cornered that guy he was hunting all along in the story and then you executed him at the airport. I remember Niko emptying his desert eagle and shot him from limb to limb and finally his head.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Like when Niko finally cornered that guy he was hunting all along in the story and then you executed him at the airport. I remember Niko emptying his desert eagle and shot him from limb to limb and finally his head.



yes there were multiple execution like that you had to look for a blinking ridicule


Cant wait for the Box art hopefully they keep it the traditional way


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Like when Niko finally cornered that guy he was hunting all along in the story and then you executed him at the airport. I remember Niko emptying his desert eagle and shot him from limb to limb and finally his head.


Oh that. Didn't kill Dardan/Darkov (forgot his name) so idk how Niko killed him. But I get what you want to say. 


Minato Namikaze. said:


> yes there were multiple execution like that you had to look for a blinking ridicule
> 
> 
> Cant wait for the Box art hopefully they keep it the traditional way



I honestly think it's getting quite stale. I'd like to see some boxart like RDR for GTA for once


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2013)

CJ is my favorite main character




Daftvirgin said:


> What are you talking about?


the execution think you could do in mission in GTA usually wend killing a main targed like Vlad.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 6, 2013)

^I've never played San Andreas... So my fav is still Niko.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 6, 2013)

Playing Red Dead to get in the Open-world groove again.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope dogs appear in this game...I have a twisted mind.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Playing Red Dead to get in the Open-world groove again.



that game bored me quickly. the open world was nice tho but the gameplay was repetitive


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool story bro but nothing GTA V related.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm hoping that the changes between character won't be so annoying that you'll hate the concept right away


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2013)

I doubt it's true.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 22, 2013)

Where is the boxart Rockstar?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2013)

Who wants to take a shot at guessing what is no.1?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 26, 2013)

New Preorder Artwork 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2013)

This game will keep my interest for half a decade. I can see it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder if you can wear a mask.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2013)

You could in Red Dead so...and Vice city...Lol.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm talking about in game mechanics  Like cops would file your mugshot if you don't wear a mask.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2013)

That would make the game too annoying.

You'd be forced to always wear a mask.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2013)

Most times companies take a stab at the release date, either to garner some hype for the game so that people pre-order from them or they need to have a date for their internal system.

I wouldn't trust a date from anyone except the R* guys.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got to play san andrea's. Finally i enjoy the game. Best radio station is radio x for me.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't wait for this game. Hoping it will be one of the best of the franchise. IV was a let down for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

vice city


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

So I suppose I should get married b4 this game comes out, otherwise I will lose my fiancee to GTAV


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Dear all
> 
> Today, we have an official release date to share with you: Grand Theft Auto V will arrive in stores on September 17, 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 31, 2013)

"short delay"

lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2013)

Disappointed but can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 31, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Disappointed but can't say I'm surprised.



this

/10 char


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm ok with the wait (sorta  ), as long as they make the game perfect. But Rockstar shouldn't jump the gun with release dates. I kinda worry those stupid senators are going to try to stop the game from releasing or even worse.


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2013)

Rawwwrg

I understand the wait and I'd rather have a later release date than a rushed game, but I want this so bad waiting even longer is going to be hard


----------



## Mako (Jan 31, 2013)

Bullshit  I was really looking forward playing GTA V during the summer. But oh well, I hope whatever they're fixing and adding will be done correctly.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 31, 2013)

I ain't even mad. The summer sunshine will make the wait shorter...........who am I kidding


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow September


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UNOSThLGk[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting theory about the new consoles having a hand in this.

It's true, when GTA comes with a release date every single other games goes out of its fucking way. Consoles be damned, GTAV would out hype them.

EDIT:
Especially when it's announced on the same day as this:


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

it'll be worth the wait so i dont give a shit


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 31, 2013)

The longer a game is in development, the better it is (usually). So I take this as a good thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm kinda glad it got delayed, I figured that they were rushing the game out too soon. I was expecting an October release anyways since Rockstar seems to do that with the GTA series  most of the time.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 31, 2013)

God Damn you Rockstar


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 1, 2013)

Wut? Those motherfuckers don't have to apologise to us!

Do your thing Rockstar.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2013)

lol@'could'.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't trust "analysts", their fucking bullshit corporates who know nothing about games


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 3, 2013)

Once they debut the new multiplayer....COD will die.

Battlefield will dominate the next gen shooters market too.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh     well.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 3, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> The longer a game is in development, the better it is (usually). So I take this as a good thing.


unless the developer is Square Enix 


Inuhanyou said:


> Don't trust "analysts", their fucking bullshit corporates who know nothing about games



lol analysts and speculators are just asswipes who create unnecessary hype. Anyone can do a better job than these guys.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 3, 2013)

I am actually concerned about what music they're gonna use in this game. I really fucking hope none of that horrible dubstep bullshit


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I am actually concerned about what music they're gonna use in this game. I really fucking hope none of that horrible dubstep bullshit



R* has always put a shit load of music from a lot of different genres in the games. Hell, they even have a classical music channel. Even if they have some Dubstep rubbish I'm sure they'll have something that you'll like.

They must have some people there that really love their music.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Rockster cant go wrong with this delay. 
Anyway,i need help,playing san andrea's and i am stuck. After the sets of missions where you got steal cars for ur dealershop,i dont get any new missions. Why? 
Imma google for a solution but still,had to ask help or counsel here. Thanks.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Sub post here


----------



## AmigoOne (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't be the only one who believes that the delay goes right into the holiday season was probably also a HUGE contributing factor?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Feb 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> R* has always put a shit load of music from a lot of different genres in the games. Hell, they even have a classical music channel. Even if they have some Dubstep rubbish I'm sure they'll have something that you'll like.
> 
> They must have some people there that really love their music.



Well tbh in EFLC electro choc sucked while Vladivostok fm suddenly had better music, but I started to get tired of it real quick. There wasn't any other radio station I liked in EFLC (except for self-actualisation lol). 

I liked JNR in GTA4 a lot, even though electro choc was my favorite. 

I didn't like a single radio station in GTA Chinatown wars and in GTA3. Haven't played vice city or San Andreas yet.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 5, 2013)

AmigoOne said:


> I can't be the only one who believes that the delay goes right into the holiday season was probably also a HUGE contributing factor?



What holiday season takes place in mid-September?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

The radio stations in san andrea's are good and throwback. My fav is radio x just for the dj. Pure rebel.lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 5, 2013)

Lazlow's talk show with OG Loc was hysterical in San Andreas. I hope they bring that back in V. Wait, did Lazlow have a talk show in IV?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lazlow's talk show with OG Loc was hysterical in San Andreas. I hope they bring that back in V. Wait, did Lazlow have a talk show in IV?



i hope they bring back that judge Grady program from GTA4 ,he was funny a hell.

[YOUTUBE]vk1wNuHg1FA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9-GSasfq-hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AmigoOne (Feb 5, 2013)

Because all companies are always 100% honest, right? 



Daftvirgin said:


> What holiday season takes place in mid-September?



Don't be stupid. There is a reason why the biggest hits always release during the fall timeframe. 

Look, I'm not saying that saying that the increased sales from a fall release is the reason they are delaying the release.

I AM saying that the predicted sales increase from the fall release probably allowed them the opportunity to work beyond past their predicted budget and timeframe for polish and other things and still come out financially sound. You guys are getting seriously butthurt for being stupid, and eating it up when they say no ulterior motives when it would be completely idiotic not to factor it in. Rockstar is not stupid. Your fanboy is showing, put it away you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 6, 2013)

the game will be epic.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 8, 2013)

Man....
If you're right...
Lol....
Give yourself a million dollars. *cough*


----------



## Alicia (Feb 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lazlow's talk show with OG Loc was hysterical in San Andreas. I hope they bring that back in V. Wait, did Lazlow have a talk show in IV?



Yes he had, called Integrity 2.0 

[YOUTUBE]ymLwItJ4aao[/YOUTUBE]

Most cabs drivers listen to


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEgmnAs_74k&list=UU6yzV_xgKn8r77FkcmZyMSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

Dat Lightning


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

They should really stop putting the characters up close on screens, because they look like shit while everything else looks semi photo-realistic. Ruins the vibe.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 27, 2013)

so fucking impressive


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2013)

I've seen enough screenshots already. Just release the damn game sooner.


----------



## Mako (Mar 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I've seen enough screenshots already. Just release the damn game sooner.



The wait is killing me too. Just stay patient. How about play some of the older games?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 28, 2013)

Man those guys are idiots "omg you can swim you couldn't do that in 3 vice city or *SA *GTA V is totally breaking the mold "


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Mar 31, 2013)

It features the signature comic book cells so it would probably be legit.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 1, 2013)

Box Art looks ok disappointing all of its old artwork we've seen.

updated


----------



## Mako (Apr 1, 2013)

Better than nothing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 2, 2013)

Official Box Art



looks much better in the digital version Micheal looks boss on the jet ski


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2013)

Cover looks decent enough.. not the best in the series though..


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 3, 2013)

I want to have a country-side cop chase already!

Best thing San Andreas offered!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 23, 2013)

What on Earth is that about.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf38HiYPMiI&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazing trailer, it really pumps me up for it.

Loved that redneck trailer, some fucking crazy dude...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)

This game is going to be so fucking awesome.

I can't wait for Sept 17th.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)

The analysis of these trailers are going to be very interesting. A lot of things happening.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 30, 2013)

Trevor seems the most interesting of them all. Can't wait to get this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2013)

what platform


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2013)

Currently PS3 and 360 as far as I know. There will be a PC port by default. We might even see a PS4 release in 2014, but I doubt it.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 30, 2013)

Gamesradar did an interesting analysis of the trailers. Worth a read. 

: 

Trevor totally looks like the embodiment of pure GTA madness. Gonna have a blast with him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 30, 2013)

out of the tree i like Michael the best as he seems different than the previus GTA character.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 30, 2013)

"Your gonna need a new Therapist"

Loved them all


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> "Your gonna need a new Therapist"
> 
> Loved them all



The therapy cutscenes are going to be funny.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh shit Franklin is grove street? 

Fucking ace!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm saying, Frank reppin da grove


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2013)

*RUMOR - GTA V being tested on Wii U dev kits, Rainbow Six: Patriots as well*




I would totally buy it on WiiU.


----------



## Mako (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my god. I love all of the characters, especially Trevor.

This is going to be my first game I purchase after I turn 17 <3


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah if I have a choice over what character to use, it will be Franklin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Watching the trailer again, you'll do illegal drift racing with Franklin and the police is none too happy about it. And Trevor has trashed 3 trains altogether with every trailer we've seen. Plus planes.

This is going to be so fucking awesome. San Andreas awesome with the GTA4 engine.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 30, 2013)

Rockstar has a tendency to be a little too "ironic" for its own good.

HEY! YOU SEE WHAT WE'RE MAKING FUN OF HERE! YOU TOTALLY GET IT RIGHT?

I haven't seen anything that screams, "I must own this game" yet. It does look better than GTA IV though I'll give it that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)

Fuck, I just realised something.

GTA: green = good guys purple = bad guys.

Saints Row: purple = bad guys.

In GTA you fight against the Saints.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2013)

i don't think that is it

though this is a different "universe" to san andreas, i think they decided to keep the same color schemes they used in san andreas

green = grove street
purple = ballas

it falls in line with franklin being a gangbanger, so he's pretty much a grove street family gang member and those purple dudes are their rival gang, the ballas


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i don't think that is it
> 
> though this is a different "universe" to san andreas, i think they decided to keep the same color schemes they used in san andreas
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that the Ballers=The Saints. I'm just saying that with the way the two series are, Volition can't have missed this to chalk it up to happy coincidence.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

I desperately hope SR4 has a GTA'esque level.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)

I just hope GTAV is more like SA and not like GTAIV.

My least favourite game out of all the GTA games was IV. I hated it, the only GTA game I didn't play more then once. However I do have to save Gay Tony was amazing though, that I loved.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

The trailers I've seen are giving me a Vice City vibe from Michael, and a SA vibe from Franklin.

I have high hopes. :33


----------



## tgre (May 1, 2013)

The trailers have actually left me speechless

GTA V looks amazing; nearly all my gamer buddies are increda-hyped for this


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2013)

Battlefield 4...Watch Dogs...COD Ghosts...AC Blackflag...God knows what else announced at e3 and GTA 5...

This year is gonna end with a bang when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 2, 2013)

The new preview, HOLY SHIT.

R* lied about no property or stats in the earlier previews. Car customization is back. Weapon customization is in. Michael, Franklin, and Trevor all have their own unique abilities. Small time robberies like in VC are back. Heists involve tons of planning.

Hnnnnng.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2013)

> Outside of missions, players can swap between the characters at any time. Hitting the D-pad brings up the selection menu and also a range of stats: each member of the trio has ratings for elements such as stealth, shooting, stamina, driving and, yep, lung capacity, and all of these gradually improve as the character employs them – a system reminiscent of San Andreas. They all also have one special ability, which can be instigated for limited periods of time. When Franklin's in a vehicle, he can slow down time to get sharper handling, perhaps to avoid a police stinger or navigate through a road block. Trevor can double his weapon damage for brief bursts of hyper-violence, halving the damage he takes in the process. And Michael, who already resembles a slightly older, more puffy Max Payne, gets a variant on bullet time. Once again, the more these skills are used successfully, the more they evolve.
> 
> When you switch to a different protagonist, you'll join the new guy in one of many interesting, unusual or downright disturbing activities. Trevor will usually be out in the desert, Michael in town or slumped at home in front of some Vinewood action flick, sinking bourbon. You're never quite sure what you'll get. To show this off, our Rockstar representative switches from Franklin to Trevor, and we join him on a beach dressed only in Y-fronts and surrounded by dead bodies. It turns out he has had a run-in with the West Coast chapter of The Lost, the motorbike gang that turned up in GTA IV and its subsequent DLC. There's a running feud going on throughout this game over drugs or territory or both.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2013)

I'm gonna need 2 hands for this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2013)

> As mentioned before, GTA V will have a narrative throughline that encompasses the individual biographies of the three characters. Missions will feed into this to create a linear pathway – and strewn along it are eight epic heists that provide the big set-piece moments. Players will need to prepare for these with smaller sub-tasks, but you're always able to drop in and out of these objectives – you're never locked into a long stretch of mandatory missions.
> 
> *Some tasks will require the recruitment of other characters outside the three leads. Players will be able to select their own teams, choosing drivers, marksmen, etc, as well as customising weapons and vehicles. You'll have the option of going for cheaper, less reliable cohorts, or super-capable professionals who'll expect a much bigger cut of the earnings – and if you stick with the same team for more than one mission, their stats will start to improve.*
> 
> The wanted system works like previous games – there's a search radius, and once you get out of it, your heat diminishes. However, it's also possible to hide from pursuers and as long as you're out of their direct search beacons, the wanted status drops. *Michael drives the truck to an underpass where a getaway car awaits* – but this isn't an automatic prop: *the player will have had to scope out a decent switchover location themselves, planting a car there in preparation, as well as scoring those masks and boiler suits. It's all part of the build up. In the major heists this is more elaborate and will also involve building a plan of attack.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2013)

He'e da preview.



> Perhaps the most interesting category, though, is Stealth, suggesting the game will play heavily on multiple approaches to missions, and in particular the main heists. Again, Rockstar wasn't ready to talk, but it did say you'd have to weigh up the best route to the end goal. To what level stealth will be implemented remains unclear, but it provides a potentially exciting new route for players who don't want to end up with a five-star Wanted level and the entire LSPD on their tail.



This is too fucking cool.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2013)

Hey guys.

I've updated the OP. If there's anything you want me to add to it just post it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2013)

Long preview article.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2013)

You guys will not fool me! I will not get excited for this! I will keep my overly negative attitude even with these awesome additions.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> You guys will not fool me! I will not get excited for this! I will keep my overly negative attitude even with these awesome additions.




Your overly negative attitude = Iron Man
GTAV awesomeness = Superman


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 2, 2013)

People were just as hyped for GTAIV. 

I'm not saying the game looks terrible by any means, but I was disappointed with the writing in LA Noire and GTA IV so I'll wait and see. Really leaning towards SR4 at this point for crazy open world shenanagans.



'MERICA.


----------



## Mako (May 2, 2013)

I was looking forward to SRIII when it first came out... then I was disappointed at the ending


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2013)

This GTA seems to be in the sweet spot between San Andreas and 4. Not Saints Row retarded but also not DEEP SERIOUS AND COMPLETELY OUT OF SYNCH 4 stuff. It looks great.

So we have:

-Huge world
-More content density
-Random encounters are more important
-Heists look stupid fun and deep
-Wildlife and exploration are key (Imagine jumping to the ocean to get away from the cops and getting attacked by fucking sharks and shit)
-Stat building
-Customization up the ass (Character, cars, guns)
-Property purchase
-Special skills to differentiate characters
-Activities, side missions and shows to do and see
-Planes and Boats and scuba diving gear

Give me tanks and rocket launchers for indiscriminate use inside the world and I'll actually be truly hyped for a game without being a cynical fuck for a change. This is looking to be the best fucking GTA ever.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2013)

Foster said:


> I was looking forward to SRIII when it first came out... then I was disappointed at the ending



Don't even get me started with the ending of SR3. Or any of the story parts. Or the emotional parts. 

Althogh SR3 was extremely good at the crazy over the top stuff and free roaming madness, it lost some of the most important story elements; getting close to your gang and actually caring for the characters. Don't tell me you didn't let out a gasp at the death of Aisha in SR2 or the emotion at her funeral, worse the killing of Carlos. All of this sort of stuff was lost in The Third. Even Gat.

SR2 in my opinion is the spiritual successor to GTA: SA and a better 'GTA' than GTAIV.

We know GTA games are always good with their story and characters, let's just hope SR4 is too.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 2, 2013)

This sounds like the most robust GTA yet, and I still can't believe it's coming to current gen consoles. Current hardware is going to be holding this game back a bit, no? 

As for Saints Row, never got into the series properly aside from playing a demo of the first one years ago. Was alright. The humor in the games seems OTT and just not that funny at all to be honest. Didn't they use that bad guy from Predator 2 to promote one of the games? 

But R* really fucking nail it when it comes to the narrative side and characters in their games. RDR.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't even get me started with the ending of SR3. Or any of the story parts. Or the emotional parts.
> 
> Althogh SR3 was extremely good at the crazy over the top stuff and free roaming madness, it lost some of the most important story elements; getting close to your gang and actually caring for the characters. Don't tell me you didn't let out a gasp at the death of Aisha in SR2 or the emotion at her funeral, worse the killing of Carlos. All of this sort of stuff was lost in The Third. Even Gat.
> 
> ...




I agree that Saints Row and GTA shouldn't be directly compared. SR3's story had some stuff cut from it that would have made it flow better, especially in regards to your homies. I do think the story was silly enough though, in a good way, to survive it. 

I have no problem with GTA trying to be more "mature" but it needs to have that balance between fun and drama. 

Vice City was my favorite GTA. You had occasional serious stuff like Vance's betrayal but for the most part it was all about the joy of crushing not-Miami in your criminal grip.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 2, 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto V: Ambition in the Big City*


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 2, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> People were just as hyped for GTAIV.
> 
> I'm not saying the game looks terrible by any means, but I was disappointed with the writing in LA Noire and GTA IV so I'll wait and see. Really leaning towards SR4 at this point for crazy open world shenanagans.
> 
> ...



You enjoy your DLC from SR3 

So they added Buying properties and Customization to the characters (Hair Tattoos) & Stats after they already said no back in November  O Rockstar 

its time for me to get in my cryogenic freezer


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2013)

Its 2004 all over again.

I remember opening SA map and literally being overwhelmed. I took that shit to school...my friends and I just simply couldn't decide where the flying fuck to go. (Was 12)

We then settled on going to the Dam...but never made it. Lol. Five-0 stopped us without mercy.

God, remember searching for 'The Pig Pen'?...
It was around 9 in-game time...sunset...at the time it was beautiful...Radio Los Santos...
Then I remember Sweet calling and telling me I can go to the Gym...
I'm am envious of the little Kid who will be playing GTA5. It will just be THAT FUCKING AWESOME in his eyes and stay with him forever. Lol

Shit. I don't know if GTA5 will capture my heart as much as SA simplyyyy because I'm older now. Who knows. Only thing I hate is the fact that the entire map is open to us at the beginning...c'mon...I like being teased with the idea that more awesomeness is 'out there' for me to find later down.

It will take some real self discipline to not just go on a never ending adventure during the early goings of this game. I'd hate to have seen and explored the majority of the map before I barely scratch the story and what-not.

Like...I don't wanna be flying planes and shit too early. Lol


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2013)

I love that Rockstar is taking its world so serious but is still striving for that classic GTA freedom and versatility. I've haven't been this excited for a GTA in.... like a decade.  

Franklin is seeming the most interesting to me ATM.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 3, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> You enjoy your DLC from SR3



**cough* superpowers* 

And seriously, would it have killed Rockstar to have one female protagonist?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 3, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> **cough* superpowers*
> 
> And seriously, would it have killed Rockstar to have one female protagonist?



yeah wont lie the superpowers looks pretty sweet

Wouldn't mind a Female protag as long as shes fun to look at 

Rockstar better add Gyms now since there's a stamina and strength stat it dont have to change their Appearance just increases the stat very little every time


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 3, 2013)

The best thing they've shown in GTA5 so far is the return of fighter jets. F-18s I believe. 

Wheeeee.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2013)

Super powers in GTA? We call that cheat codes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Super powers in GTA? We call that cheat codes.



Which we actually don't know if 5 has yet.

Hurry the hell up with the confirmation, Rockstar.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78Q1YkRUgF8[/YOUTUBE]



Deathbringerpt said:


> Which we actually don't know if 5 has yet.
> 
> Hurry the hell up with the confirmation, Rockstar.



It wouldn't be GTA without cheats.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 3, 2013)

I have good memories of taking turns with my buddies in high school causing as much mayhem as possible.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

isnt GTA games attractive modding game? be awesome how modders will modd this new game.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2013)

I cant wait till IGN give this a 10/10 score.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> isnt GTA games attractive modding game? be awesome how modders will modd this new game.



the game haven't been announced for PC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I cant wait till IGN give this a 10/10 score.



9.5/10 - It's just okay



Linkdarkside said:


> the game haven't been announced for PC.



Every single GTA that matter is on the PC, that's not gonna change for 5.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This GTA seems to be in the sweet spot between San Andreas and 4. Not Saints Row retarded but also not DEEP SERIOUS AND COMPLETELY OUT OF SYNCH 4 stuff. It looks great.
> 
> So we have:
> 
> ...



I am of the same opinion. I frickin want Tanks and Rocket Launchers in this game. Namely heat-seeking Rocket Launchers :amazed. But tanks is almost a must...

Or at the very least Army Helicopters (Hunter).



manwiththemachinegun said:


> The best thing they've shown in GTA5 so far is the return of fighter jets. F-18s I believe.
> 
> Wheeeee.



Fighter Jets?  



manwiththemachinegun said:


> I have good memories of taking turns with my buddies in high school causing as much mayhem as possible.



Then you have a good childhood and understood the essence of GTA


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The best thing they've shown in GTA5 so far is the return of fighter jets. F-18s I believe.
> 
> Wheeeee.



I would like the B2 bomber to be in it. name it the F.U bomber


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 4, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I cant wait till IGN give this a 10/10 score.




I'm sure they'll be tripping over their "donations". 

I still have Vice City's soundtrack somewhere. I'll have to put it on my Ipod. You can never have too much 80s music.


----------



## KevKev (May 4, 2013)

I can't wait to play this.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

I'll be broke the end of the year, there are so many awesome games being released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

This, Rayman Legends, Pokemon XY, and Watch_Dogs will dry me up too


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 9.5/10 - It's just okay
> 
> 
> 
> Every single GTA that matter is on the PC, that's not gonna change for 5.



GTA or not look at RDR a huge game with a great critic reception and sales still hasn't gotten a PC release


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> GTA or not look at RDR a huge game with a great critic reception and sales still hasn't gotten a PC release



You mean that new franchise that isn't remotely close to GTA's success and sales?

That sure doesn't have any weight on the discussion.


----------



## KevKev (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'll be broke the end of the year, there are so many awesome games being released.





Khris said:


> This, Rayman Legends, Pokemon XY, and Watch_Dogs will dry me up too



Just don't think about the money, but the good times we're gonna have soon.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2013)

Dear Rockstar,

Please make the next GTA game like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grand Theft Auto: Middle East or better yet Grand Theft Auto: ME 

You will play as an apathetic Middle Easten man, preferably a Pakistani or an Egyptian. And the setting should be Saudi Arabia. 

There will be a skill tree
One of the skills is road kill which can be used anytime to perfectly kill a pedestrian without having cop troubles, infact the police will salute you for killing someone.

You have an Ak47 as a default gun and there will be an NPC named Roger who is a US Marine which deal.black market weaponry for you.  

NPCs and the player will stop every action and every store will close and everyone in the game will pray every 3hrs in game time.

There will be female ninjas.

Your character can now use perfumes and take a bath. If you dont take a bath for a long time, it will give you stat bonuses.

Goons will have RPGs most of the time

The police will sentence you to death if they catch you if you murder someone

The police will cut your arms if your wanted level is active due to theft

You can freely customize your character with a wide assortment of robes.

There will be melee based weapons like swords

There will be no casinos

There will be no amusement parks. Lol

There will be a new FM station featuring arabic rap

As well as a new tv show complete with a mascot named "Porkchop Man"


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 5, 2013)

Rockstar is only allowed to make dumb social commentary about America, cause you know, irony and shit. Gamers love that. :amazed


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 5, 2013)

GTA in France would be BOSS.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dear Rockstar,
> 
> Please make the next GTA game like this:
> 
> ...




I actually like this idea a lot. Imagine running around with a bunch goons shouting "Allah Akbar", firing RPGs, suicide bombings and beheading people for lulz.. 

But it would never even reach the drawing board stage for obvious reasons in case of riots and even more bloodshed. 

One day, I hope they make a GTA game where we can travel to different countries and shit. Like between USA, England, France and Germany. Imagine hijacking a plain and fly it to London with all your co-op buddies, and land on top of the queen's house. That won't give games any more bad publicity in the press, surely. 

Although a GTA based on this concept would surely be a blast to play. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 5, 2013)

Like I said, Rockstar is only allowed to do shallow cultural critiques of America. 

I know I rag on GTA a lot, but it's the same sort of deal for me as the Romero Zombie movies. I want to like the subject matter, I really do. And then it gets burried under this goddamn hamfisted tripe like, "man is the REAL zombie" or "America isn't so great after all, IS IT? HUH? DO YOU SEE HOW BAD THIS IS. YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD."

The *story* is completely divorced from the gameplay. Like, in Red Dead Redemption, you're supposed to buy that Marston is this guy looking for redemption so he can be with his family all peaceful like. And then you can run around like a dick and shoot hookers and law enforcement officials. I want to care about CJ and his family, and then I'm spraying down tourists with a minigun and attacking Area 51. There's a gap between what the story is TRYING to say, and what the experience of the game actually is.

Vice City and GTA3 fared the* best *out of all the games because it embraced the fact that Claude was just a mute psycho, and Tommy was a ruthless bastard who wanted revenge and power. 

It's honestly why I prefer, at this time, Saints Row, because it makes no apologies for the fact that everyone in those games is an asshole violent sociopath, they just happen to be having fun with the whole thing.

Giant Bomb talked about this in their recent GTAV video, and I happen to agree. I'm hoping like they do that the three character switch means that for my inner psycho I can switch to Trevor, for stunt driving I can be Franklin, and being a cool badass I can be Michael.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 6, 2013)

So supossedly the Special edition was leaked by some german Website ( ) but then taken down and they even have a PC version available for preorder so take this with a grain of salt. I hope its not true for an extra $60 its very underwhelming 


- SteelBook with exclusive Artwork
- World map
- Stunt-Planes challenges
- Online-Store concessions
- Bonus outfits
- Bonus Tattoos
- Special Abilities Booster
- Exclusive weapons

 The price of that edition was 90€ which is like 120$


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 6, 2013)

Stunt plane challenges...

Did anyone *ever* do those?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2013)

I did. I burnt SA to the ground. Only thing I probably never got done was getting all the horse shoes. Retired SA in 2010.

6 years of glory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> So supossedly the Special edition was leaked by some german Website ( ) but then taken down and they even have a PC version available for preorder so take this with a grain of salt. I hope its not true for an extra $60 its very underwhelming
> 
> 
> - SteelBook with exclusive Artwork
> ...



Not bad


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2013)

I'm seriously beginning to wonder how intense the military will be in this game.

Will attack choppers come on me and shit?


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 6, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I'm seriously beginning to wonder how intense the military will be in this game.
> 
> Will attack choppers come on me and shit?



Probably jets as well. 

I remember entering the military base in San Andreas gave you an instant 5 star wanted level. You would get raped to oblivion if you were in anything other than a tank. 

Although I think the wanted level system GTA 4 was the most fun and dynamic of all of the games in the series. Such a big step up in the way the police interact with the player and random civilians. If GTA 5 can take that to the next level, we're on to something special here indeed.

Will never forget going on a killing spree and then out of nowhere getting my head blown off by a sniper in Vice City.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 7, 2013)

12 new Screens


----------



## Jaraiya421 (May 7, 2013)

Yeah I agree with previous post, I mean I Love them all, i just hope that they tweak it better this time, I loved 4 but we all can't deny the lag, compared to gta 3 which i felt ran flawlessly, lol mowing down people with vehicles and no choppiness is what I need ! its good for the souL !!!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 9, 2013)

3 new screens 

*Spoiler*: __ 



























Summary 

? "Time will sometimes pass when you switch, allowing Rockstar to subtly nudge the story forward"
? The camera is "grainy" when pulling up into the Google Earth style view, during switches.
? "They'll each stick, broadly speaking, to one area of the map". [When you're not controlling them.]
? The descent when Franklin drops from the Helicopter, that opens the demo, took 3 minutes.
? "We're in Red Dead country, then, with the soporific rhythm of hooves on dirt replaced by the whistle of wind through silk, and a new, dynamic score". [The hooves are probably referring to Red Dead, and not confirmation of horses.]
? The hotel Michael is leaving during the demo is called Von Crastenburg (I couldn't remember if the name has been mentioned before, though the hotel part has, but I included it anyway).
? The ambient score when Franklin descends has a soft-synth reminiscent of something out of the Drive OST.
? The view of the land is flatter in the radar/mini-map, reminiscent of a GPS (whatever that means), and three colour meters for health, armour and Special are below it (mentioned before as green, blue and yellow respectively).
? Michael looks like a tough guy, in his walk, but his sprint shows his age.
? "80's Soul" heard from one car.
? Handling is more forgiving, but not "dumbed down".
? You'll only be able to switch characters, when a menu overlay appears in the bottom corner during missions. A lot of the switches in mission are made automatically. There are also text prompts suggesting character switches.
? During the demo of the Blitz Party mission, Michael, Trevor and Franklin were donning the hockey mask, skull mask and monkey mask (respectively). [Whereas in Michael's trailer they were wearing gas masks; perhaps a development change, or an idea on the choice we have?]
? The characters' turning circle is more like Max Payne's, and less like Niko's (so smoother movement).

"GTAIV's demanding vehicle handling is one of the reasons that its multiplayer remains so popular. GTAV's looks friendlier, but in no way dumbed down"  (Thank God)

P.S Dat Bumblebee Sabre GT


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 9, 2013)

Honestly...the first thing I'm gonna do is spread open the map we get in the case on the table infront of me, grab a cool Malt from the fridge, get a jeep...fuck any mission...find a nice country station(PLEASE HAVE LYNARD SKYNARD'S Freebird)...and just ride into the woods. Nice and slow and just bask in the sheer scale of it all.

When I'm done...I'll be all like,"Holy shit...I'm about to play one of the greatest games in history aren't I?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2013)

if this ain't GOTY I dunno what is? (well Bioshock, but that remains to be seen )


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2013)

BioShock is overrated. Tomb Raider will be GOTY if GTA V doesn't.

Goddamnit I like GTA IV's car handling. Driving at least took some skill.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2013)

I think every single GTA game has been GotY. Even though GTAIV did not deserve it.

GTAV will inevitably be GotY unless they fuck it up in epic proportions.


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2013)

If you only count the VGAs, then maybe.

And Tomb Raider doesn't have a chance to win major GOTY awards. It got well received, but not that enthusiastically and is getting some backslash. Infinite got much better received by the press, though it also suffers from the same problem, but I think has better chances win some.

the big candidates so far this year imo looking at the hype, previews and all are

GTAV
The Last of Us
Infinite
Watch Dogs
Beyond: Two Souls

not that I necessarily agree, but these are safe bets


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> *BioShock is overrated.* Tomb Raider will be GOTY if GTA V doesn't.
> 
> Goddamnit I like GTA IV's car handling. Driving at least took some skill.



No it's not. 



Black Wraith said:


> I think every single GTA game has been GotY. Even though GTAIV did not deserve it.
> 
> *GTAV will inevitably be GotY unless they fuck it up in epic proportions.*



This is what I believe as well.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> BioShock is overrated. Tomb Raider will be GOTY if GTA V doesn't.
> 
> *Goddamnit I like GTA IV's car handling. Driving at least took some skill.*



well your getting that just tweaked


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2013)

GTAIV's driving was atrocious. The single worst thing about the game and that game had a lot of negatives for a GTA game in my opinion.

It was a pain getting into car chases and God help you if you tried to corner with the cops on your ass. If I wanted to play a car sim I'd pick up GT not GTA.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> GTAIV's driving was atrocious. The single worst thing about the game and that game had a lot of negatives for a GTA game in my opinion.
> 
> It was a pain getting into car chases and God help you if you tried to corner with the cops on your ass. If I wanted to play a car sim I'd pick up GT not GTA.



Your just bad is all.along with everyone else that cant learn to use the reverse button as a break. Adapt or be miserable. and lol GTA is nowhere near close to a car sim


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4 will be game of the year.

Umad?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Battlefield 4 will be game of the year.
> 
> Umad?



if it did become GOTY. than yes I will be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2013)

no FPS deserve GOTY award.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> no FPS deserve GOTY award.



Aren't we narrow minded as fuck.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Your just bad is all.along with everyone else that cant learn to use the reverse button as a break. Adapt or be miserable. and lol GTA is nowhere near close to a car sim


Nope, the driving was god-awful. GTA 4 tried way too hard with it's character animations and drive physics.

The car handling may not exactly be at the driving-sim level, but doesn't excuse how bad it was. It leaned towards being realistic and dragged down the driving experience from previous games' more arcadey approach. There should been a good middle ground, and GTA 4 didn't adhere to that ideal approach.

Same thing with Niko being hit by a car, or crashing through the windshield after a wreck. Again, they stuck too much on leaning towards realism that R* chose to make Niko automatically slow to recover from a fall. Previous games allowed you to quickly recover with a button press, but apparently that wasn't realistic... 

I hope R* has finally found that middle ground with GTA V, the kind of approach where game design isn't sacrificed or diluted for some crazy notion of visual inconsistency in graphics for a... you know, *A GAME*!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 11, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Nope, the driving was god-awful. GTA 4 tried way too hard with it's character animations and drive physics.
> 
> The car handling may not exactly be at the driving-sim level, but doesn't excuse how bad it was. It leaned towards being realistic and dragged down the driving experience from previous games' more arcadey approach. There should been a good middle ground, and GTA 4 didn't adhere to that ideal approach.
> 
> ...



nope your bad too


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Nope, the driving was god-awful. GTA 4 tried way too hard with it's character animations and drive physics.
> 
> The car handling may not exactly be at the driving-sim level, but doesn't excuse how bad it was. It leaned towards being realistic and dragged down the driving experience from previous games' more arcadey approach. There should been a good middle ground, and GTA 4 didn't adhere to that ideal approach.
> 
> ...



You just suck at playing GTA IV  I bet my friend who sucks at Far Cry 3 and AC3 (or any moderately difficult game) can drive better than you


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2013)

Where are the female ninjas?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> nope your bad too






Daftvirgin said:


> You just suck at playing GTA IV  I bet my friend who sucks at Far Cry 3 and AC3 (or any moderately difficult game) can drive better than you



All of your denial and awful attempts at humor amuses me.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 11, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> All of your denial and awful attempts at humor amuses me.



I'm not tying to humor you. sorry GTA IV Drivings to complex for you and the other small minority of people. Adapt. and while I'd be perfectly fine if GTA V driving was just IV's but it seems they tightened it up and fixed the Boat like feeling were you could flip your car easily because the cars felt light. (still it was awesome to watch)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> no FPS deserve GOTY award.



erm why not?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 11, 2013)

To preorder or not to preorder, that is the question...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 11, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> To preorder or not to preorder, that is the question...



well if you preorder at gamestop they might still have the cool double sided posters


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> I'm not tying to humor you. sorry GTA IV Drivings to complex for you and the other small minority of people. Adapt. and while I'd be perfectly fine if GTA V driving was just IV's but it seems they tightened it up and fixed the Boat like feeling were you could flip your car easily because the cars felt light. (still it was awesome to watch)



GTAIV had fine driving mechanics to me and like most people that play GTA i drive crazy fast.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2013)

I eventually got used to GTA IV's driving controls but it was honestly like driving on ice at first.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It was a pain getting into car chases and God help you if you tried to corner with the cops on your ass. If I wanted to play a car sim I'd pick up GT not GTA.


having realistic driving doent make it a driving sim ,what could make it a sim if they introduce traffic laws and fuel ,which would suck major suckage.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> well if you preorder at gamestop they might still have the cool double sided posters



Could you link me to it?  this but no info about a poster. Is it also the only bonus that comes with preordering or do other sites offer different things?

This will be a game to play for years to come, in my 2 year ps3 history I've only preordered Uncharted 3 so I shouldn't even hesitate about preordering GTAV


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2013)

To be honest I wouldn't mind having you refill cars with gas, providing it actually lasts a decent amount of miles. That being said the driving on the previous Grand Theft Auto was annoying and actually deterred me from playing the game ( for a couple of years). I also hated how slowly things would move upon collision the main character would go flying through the air, then take ages to get up. Whatever that posters name is raised some valid points.


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I also hated how slowly things would move upon collision the main character would go flying through the air, then take ages to get up.


That bothered me too, like if you tapped anything with your car he'd fly out, then you get ran over.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 12, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Could you link me to it?  this but no info about a poster. Is it also the only bonus that comes with preordering or do other sites offer different things?
> 
> This will be a game to play for years to come, in my 2 year ps3 history I've only preordered Uncharted 3 so I shouldn't even hesitate about preordering GTAV



Well back on Nov 5th when you could officially preorder GTA V they  you would get a double sided poster and a little picture viewer put im sure its while supplies last you could always go to your local gamestop and ask if they still have any.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2013)

Lol the driving in GTA4 was just fine if you compared it to the shitty handling of SA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2013)

There were definitely some issues though. The super slow recovery time and how easily you could fly through your windshield did kind of annoy me.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

You should drive like in irl and you wont notice any issues!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> *To be honest I wouldn't mind having you refill cars with gas, providing it actually lasts a decent amount of miles.* That being said the driving on the previous Grand Theft Auto was annoying and actually deterred me from playing the game ( for a couple of years). I also hated how slowly things would move upon collision the main character would go flying through the air, then take ages to get up. Whatever that posters name is raised some valid points.


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You should drive like in irl and you wont notice any issues!



And it comes in HD as well (or you can try upgrading your graphics card with glasses). No lag, no bugs, no cheats and no health bars. Perfect for hardcore gamers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 13, 2013)

Just IGN's fave GTA moments.



Said to myself...why not talk about ours? I'll start with a 'top 10':
1) I first witnessed GTA at a friend's house. Vice city...dude met that old lady in Little Haiti. Everything seemed unreal...thats all I can say.

2) Meeting Lance Vance. My bro was playing...then he made me play after the cutscene. Little did he know we were gonna get to drive fucking white Lambo.

3) GTA 3's opening cutscene. One of the great openings for a game in general TBH.

4) Hunting down the Pig Pen in San Andreas as a 12 year old !!!!!!!!!!!!!

5) Meeting Salvatore in GTA 3. Thats when shit began to get serious.

6) The Bank at Caligula's mission. It was like...everything in one mission in deluxe excellence at the epitome of sexiness.

7) Meeting Kent Paul and the gang in San Andreas! I remember believing to the bottom of my heart that I was gonna see Tommy again.

8) Going to Diaz's mansion for the first time. I remember my bro and I being soooooooooo HYPED about the day we finally get to go over there. When we did...boy it was worth it...

9)  Hotel Jefferson mission in San Andreas. That mission set in stone immediately that San Andreas was too good to be true for me.

10) *THE ENTIRE LOCO SYNDICATE PLOTLINE*. It was better than the primary Groove street plotline...or Woozie...or whatever. Everyone involved in that shit was EPIC. San Fiero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 15, 2013)

new magazine article nothing really new Except that it mentions
- Dogs will take shits
- There are half naked women who will shoot at you if you look at them too long.

to lazy to re upload the pics so just scroll down to RDL's post if your interested in reading the article


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2013)

Why why is this not going to be on the 8th Gen consoles?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 15, 2013)

looking so epic , so far.:amazed


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Just IGN's fave GTA moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's damn hard trying to pick just 10.


Finding the tank for the first time in GTA2 - I played GTA2 as a kid and when I first stumbled upon it, it was like Christmas.

The splattering sound when you ran over someone was a little to satisfying in GTA2.

Starting GTA3 for the first time - Screw the first mission, I went on a rampage first and then had to restart due to dying. Did the same thing again. 

I don't know why, but as a kid I used to love listening to 'She's on Fire' on the radio and going on a rampage.

Trying to fly the Dodo plane....

Using the tank cheat in GTA3 and just earning cash by crashing into things.

Getting a hold of the Banshee for the first time. Instant favourite.

Driving a super bike for the first time in VC. 

Strip club. As a kid that was something back then. We weren't spoilt by internet and it's porn at the time.

The big ass mansion. At the time I hadn't watched Scarface so I didn't really get the connection but years later, when I did watch it, things really clicked on.

Being around so much damn water in VC and not being able to swim.

Riding the bike at the start of SA.

Big Smoke ordering his food for what seemed like ages and then eating it whilst getting shot at. Things made so much sense when you find out about his betrayal.

Woozie!!!! Best NPC ever.

Being able to go anywhere right of the bat (albeit with instant cops) and having no load screens between areas.

Worst thing about SA was doing those damn plane school missions.

Talking about planes, those toy plane missions. Who ever designed them needs a slap.

Getting fat.

There's too many great things about SA to name them all. It's just awesome.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 15, 2013)

I still remember the first time I played this game for mistake at my family friend's house. 

That memory...so beautiful Having a type of freedom never ever forever seen in any other videogame till then I still remember lying about having lots of complicated hw so they could take me to the internet coffe and I could play this magnificent game


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 17, 2013)

New Screen Shot


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2013)

Swag


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 23, 2013)

the collectors edition will be mine 

Cool we get see the map a little in that pic


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> the collectors edition will be mine
> 
> Cool we get see the map a little in that pic



The Collectors Edition is $150 according to their Facebook page.
No word about the Special Edition price yet, but it is probably $75 to $!00.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 23, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> The Collectors Edition is $150 according to their Facebook page.
> No word about the Special Edition price yet, but it is probably $75 to $!00.



special is $ 80


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> Swag





Where can I order the Collectors Edition? 

D3 is the only game that I've gotten the CE but GTAV looks good enough to get too now.


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> special is $ 80


Ah, that is good then.



Black Wraith said:


> Where can I order the Collectors Edition?
> 
> D3 is the only game that I've gotten the CE but GTAV looks good enough to get too now.



Amazon will probably update their listings sometime today, so you can probably pre-order the Collectors Edition there or Gamestation.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Where can I order the Collectors Edition?
> 
> D3 is the only game that I've gotten the CE but GTAV looks good enough to get too now.



looking at gamestops website they say they have an exclusive Collectors edition


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 23, 2013)

We can pilot a nice blimp?

Okay, my body is ready for this game now.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

If special ediiton is 80$ then that's basically close to normal edition if I change my currency to usd. Will wait for official links on their site to local retailers.


----------



## RogerMD (May 23, 2013)

Any1 think this game will come out for PS4? Cause IMO I would much rather wait then get the PS4 version of the game. Instead of dropping unnecessary money on both systems.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

Not sure. But the timing for its release is as good as it gets - the game that will mark the end of this generation with a DON.


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Any1 think this game will come out for PS4? Cause IMO I would much rather wait then get the PS4 version of the game. Instead of dropping unnecessary money on both systems.



They will probably put it on that Gaikai/Playstation Cloud thing for PS4, instead of an actual PS4 port.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2013)

Pre-ordered the CE from Game.

Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2013)

Collector's edition looks underwhelming compared to GTA IV's Collector's edition.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 25, 2013)

Online character creation and old playable protagonists? I'm fucking in


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Online character creation and old playable protagonists? I'm fucking in



wut? source plz


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wut? source plz



It mentions it on the Special & the Collector Editions' pictures. It is one of the bonuses.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 25, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> It mentions it on the Special & the Collector Editions' pictures. It is one of the bonuses.



Only the Collector's edition. Though I think the character creation isn't exclusive to one version.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Pre-ordered the CE from Game.
> 
> Hope I don't regret it.



You could always wait for the game to be released.  I'm sure they'll release the exclusive stuff later on. And most of the collector stuff doesn't look THAT game changing, a few extra skins and weapons.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Collector's edition looks underwhelming compared to GTA IV's Collector's edition.




Yeah, I pre-ordered back when there was poster and kaleidoscope available so I could get priority when the CE was announced but that was a disappointment for me.

Going with regular edition this time.

At least it comes with a blimp. :/


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 25, 2013)

Er... doesn't a blimp sound kind of... boring to drive?

However, there is potential if it explodes like the Hindenburg...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 26, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Er... doesn't a blimp sound kind of... boring to drive?
> 
> However, there is potential if it explodes like the Hindenburg...



hopefully its in Multi so i can drive a jet right through it


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Er... doesn't a blimp sound kind of... boring to drive?
> 
> However, there is potential if it explodes like the Hindenburg...



There are rocket powered airships you know


----------



## Ice Cream (May 26, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Er... doesn't a blimp sound kind of... boring to drive?




I need something to look forward to with my regular edition pre-order. ):


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2013)

Holyshit! I just saw a Rock* van parked here in Jeddah, near Carrefour mall. Omfg could it be!?? Mashalla GTA: ME 
Will post pics later im usig mobile


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Holyshit! I just saw a Rock* van parked here in Jeddah, near Carrefour mall. Omfg could it be!?? Mashalla GTA: ME
> Will post pics later im usig mobile



It would be funny to have a Muslim protagonist. Yusuf Amir felt like a test to me and he was easily one of the funniest characters in the game.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Anything related to the Simpsons is lame.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 28, 2013)

The  Simpson sucks.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Simsons?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 28, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It would be funny to have a Muslim protagonist. Yusuf Amir felt like a test to me and he was easily one of the funniest characters in the game.




Weren't there some guys who got kicked out of Saudi Arabia for being too good looking?  I imagine a character with a similar background, forced to turn to crime, would be pretty hilarious.


----------



## Jing (Jun 2, 2013)

Not sure if its legit or not but...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 3, 2013)

Jing said:


> Not sure if its legit or not but...



Just a Fan created map from the little bit of the map we got to see from the SE CE Picture


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 3, 2013)

"Rockstar Games has been releasing snippets of the map for awhile now" really now :giogo

way to post the same thing jing just posted  Wraith


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 3, 2013)

Jing said:


> Not sure if its legit or not but...



hopefully its fake.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> "Rockstar Games has been releasing snippets of the map for awhile now" really now :giogo
> 
> way to post the same thing jing just posted  Wraith



I provided the tasty sauce


----------



## Justice (Jun 6, 2013)

So....... who's going to play Franklin's story first?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> So....... who's going to play Franklin's story first?



Lots of people, myself included.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm def going with Franklin


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2013)

Trevor is the funny man in this game and I'm gonna main that lovable redneck


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanna start from the motherfucking bottom. Franklin seems to have access to all the 'good shit' already. Don't want to experience the best shit right off the bat!

And Im saving Trevor for last because the country-side is where I wanna fully explore and take in last. Because I love those long drives with good music so much.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I see: Michael > Franklin > Trevor in terms of social class.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 8, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> So....... who's going to play Franklin's story first?



 Michael for me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know yet.

I'll most likely just play all of them for some time and then maybe decide to do one more than the others.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2013)

I suppose y'all heard about the PS3 bundle?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I suppose y'all heard about the PS3 bundle?



Really sad it's coming out now at the end of the current gen because people are probably just gonna save up and wait for next gen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

They should have announced a PS4 bundle.

That would have been something.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

R* gracing E3 with a few pics:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds promising. I can't wait for the gameplay trailer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

Yikes, 8 gig install. Gonna have to finally upgrade that 10gig hard drive in my 360.

But fuck me, it looks sublime.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 2, 2013)

Hunting down the other main characters will always be interesting to do.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 8, 2013)

*GAMEPLAY. I REPEAT*

*GAMEPLAY REVEAL TOMORROW.*


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 8, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> *GAMEPLAY. I REPEAT*
> 
> *GAMEPLAY REVEAL TOMORROW.*





I'm ready.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> *GAMEPLAY. I REPEAT*
> 
> *GAMEPLAY REVEAL TOMORROW.*



cant wait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope they go overkill. Start slow and end with a bang.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

My body is ready for this.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 8, 2013)

I just want some country-side footage.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 8, 2013)

YO GUYS DON'T GET RICKROLLED LIKE 6 YEARS AGO


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2013)

8 minutes left


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

It's going to take a bit longer for us to watch it because I've got a feeling the website is going to crash.

EDIT:
I was right. It's taking ages to load up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

Here you go people. Enjoy.
[YOUTUBE]N-xHcvug3WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

So many awesome things shown and I was laughing half the time.

Now we just wait to see what everyone's picked up from this long trailer.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2013)

Lookin great.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2013)

FUckckkkkkkkkkkkkk

that shit looks amazing


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2013)

This game looks incredible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

We all have the same thought on this.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2013)

Game of the year right here folks

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCw5gASu2CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2013)

i need this now, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2013)

GOTY? Doubt that will be, for me that shit is already locked down


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> GOTY? Doubt that will be, for me that shit is already locked down



Most likely a heated battle between TLoU and GTAV.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

Day one buy.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks Fucking Amazing 9-17 Hurry up. Biggest Disappointment was the Driving Physics looked Arcade-y t wtf Rockstar


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 9, 2013)

The only game that is capable of keeping my 360 plugged in, this game will give me a full year before I buy a PS4.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 9, 2013)

So which version is on that trailer?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2013)

ps3 version

at the clothes shop you can see the "L2" "O" and "X" buttons

good to see how smoothly its running


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, thanks.

GTA online seems interesting too.


----------



## Mako (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. Thank god I already pre-ordered. Customization, animals, switching characters mid-mission, change in mechanics, airplanes. different mission decisions, multiplayer and the list goes on.

I can't wait until this baby gets onto PC. Then the real fun begins.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2013)

look beyond epic.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy crap it has its own stock market


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

Jets in multiplayer. The next big thing on the Youtube gaming scene is here.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm glad that GTA5 really feels like a major leap forward in the GTA series. With GTA4, I felt like I was playing one of the PS2 games with better graphics.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 9, 2013)

Call me a delusional prick on drugs but the game looks better than watch dogs. the gta I have been waiting for since San Andreas's is here bitches!


----------



## Kaido (Jul 9, 2013)

OMFG I JIZZED AT THIS EPIC TRAILER!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

SHIT this game looks far more polished than GTAIV. 



steveht93 said:


> Call me a delusional prick on drugs but the game looks better than watch dogs. the gta I have been waiting for since San Andreas's is here bitches!



It's not delusional at all.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 9, 2013)

Did I just seen that dat redneck dude flush a chopped foot inside loo?? 

This game is going to be SICK. :33


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Did I just seen that dat redneck dude flush a chopped foot inside loo??
> 
> This game is going to be SICK. :33



You didn't see anything


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2013)

Dunno if I should buy it on PS3 or wait till PC version : (


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2013)

This.

This is videogame magic. The trio element in missions can lead to so much shit, it's awesome. And the world looks amazing.

This is the GTA we deserve after 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

I loved the part where you bust into one of the top floors in a skyscraper to kidnap a guy, and then the security is all "Oh shit, he has backup!" while Franklin (?) is on the top of the another skyscraper, and you can switch control to him so you can snipe the security guards inside the room.

Just shit like that is awesome. 

I also love the whole "plan the way the mission goes" element they've added to the game. You can go in guns blazing, or leave everyone wondering what the fuck happened. And hopefully everything in-between.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

I love Bioshock Infinite and Last of Us to death. But this is GOTY, GOTY dammit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

Trailer rewind is up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy-aW05UrAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

This is my favourite line:

Didn't work.

At 40 seconds into the trailer.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn you Rock Star.

You are taking my whole life from me.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 9, 2013)

i keep throwing money at the screen but nothing happens =/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2013)

simply amazing


only game that can compete with the likes of MGS5 or Watch Dogs


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 9, 2013)

I was sold when I found out you can get weed in the game


----------



## Jado (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the first game in ages.. that I actually want to purchase. :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

For the jobless


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

Its funny. In 2011 for me it was Skyrim & Battlefield 3.

Now in 2013 its GTA5 & Battlefield 4.

Ign has a shorter, straight to the point no beating around the bush, no bullshit rewind.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 9, 2013)

Forget GOTY Game of this Console Generation


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2013)

i wonder who voice that trailer trash woman her voice seems familiar.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder who voice that trailer trash woman her voice seems familiar.



I think she's the same woman from the .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2013)

lol Bawsaq name and mouse icon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol. 

So in the multiplayer, you can be inside buildings while everyone else is playing Battlefield throughout the city? That's pretty crazy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2013)

since its Los Santos Tony McTony need to appear.

[YOUTUBE]AUQi4Ik0r0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

That's the multiplayer we deserve man.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

San Andreas entertained me for 6- 7 years. No mods, no multiplayer. Just me & cheat codes.

This is San Andreas x2 plus god knows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2013)

I literally wanted to faint at seeing the gameplay. Such a shame I don't have the money for the awesome collector's set 

Only time I wanted to pre-order and pay a bit more for a game


----------



## 115 (Jul 9, 2013)

And with that, I cancelled my pre-order.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pre-ordering on PS3 instead, my xbox 360 is nothing more than a paperweight/chatting device these days, but I have gold until next year so might as well use the system for party chat while on PS3.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 9, 2013)

115 said:


> And with that, I cancelled my pre-order.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



well at least you can get AAA quality games for free like defense grid


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## galvao18 (Jul 10, 2013)

A true sequel to San Andreas :amazed:amazed:amazed



steveht93 said:


> The gta I have been waiting for since San Andreas's is here bitches!





Jak N Blak said:


> San Andreas entertained me for 6- 7 years. No mods, no multiplayer. Just me & cheat codes.
> 
> This is San Andreas x2 plus god knows.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it confirmed yet if this game will have cheat codes?

What am  I saying, of course it will.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm really happy to see all the new features and reoccurring features.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm gonna ride those jets in multiplayer kamikaze style


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2013)

This could be the best game ever made. Though i hope R* fixed the controls for driving and physics.


----------



## 115 (Jul 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This could be the best game ever made. Though i hope R* fixed the controls for driving and physics.



Same here. Judging by the gameplay video it looks like they have, mentioning that the controls/world will feel more responsive to what you do. I really didn't enjoy driving in GTA4, always felt sluggish to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Shooting does look great


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol Bawsaq name and mouse icon.


BettaPharmaceuticals rofl!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2013)

I just hope the game isn't filled with gangsta loudmouths like every other GTA

I'd rather have Sleeping Dogs 2 tbh 

but them weed dispensers maaaaaaan


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

Multiplayer will just be out of this world.

Shoot-outs in the hood.
Shoot outs in the woods
Shoot outs in HOLLYWOOD
Shoot outs in buildings
Shoot outs on the highways
Shoot out on boats
Shoot outs in the sky

I will struggle to play Battlefield 4 gentlemen.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Multiplayer will just be out of this world.
> 
> Shoot-outs in the hood.
> Shoot outs in the woods
> ...



Makes me sad that there is not next gen versions of the game


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope they have Pagani & Bugatti look-a-likes in this game.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2013)

fuk no they look fugly get something like the lambo avendator


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

Man we've had Lambos since Vice City. It won't excite me now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

And the shooting gameplay really does look similar to Max Payne 3, with a bigger weapon wheel like Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking at the collector's edition and I'm wondering why anyone would pay $90 more for a map, a hat, a bag and some DLC. 

I mean, I splurged on Bioshock Infinite's Collector's Edition because that Songbird statue is all kinds of awesome, but yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm looking at the collector's edition and I'm wondering why anyone would pay $90 more for extra shit that's not really worth it?
> 
> I mean, I did it with another game but yeah.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree, even GTA IV's Collector's edition was better IMO


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

You know what I mean. It doesn't feel like you're getting your money's worth at all from GTAV's collector's edition. If you want another example, look at the $150 collector's edition for Assassin's Creed 4 and compare it to what you get from GTAV's collector's edition. The difference is staggering. 

Yeah, value is subjective, but I place more value on a limited edition hand-painted resin-cast statue that's almost a foot tall than I do on a snapback hat with a game logo on it. 

But maybe there's someone out there that really fucking loves snapbacks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Dude, snapbacks are the shit. And you never know when a Los Santos map can come in handy if you ever get lost in the woods.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never really buy collector's editions. Silver casing special editions and shit? That I will sometimes since they can look pretty cool but what the fuck do I need a Ezio Auditorie statue for?

Plus there's the fact that they're all overpriced as shit. I don't even pay full price for games these days, why the hell would I buy a 150$ for extra shit that'll just collect dust?

I'd rather they add comics or artbooks or even light novels or something. If they're even slightly decent, it's better than having a piece of plastic on your furniture-


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, snapbacks are the shit. And you never know when a Los Santos map can come in handy if you ever get lost in the woods.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Skyrim's collector's edition was fucking awesome. You got the game, an Alduin statue and a 300-ish page artbook for $100.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2013)

didn't you receive the 4-disc OST as well?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't think that was included.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 10, 2013)

Two months away....just two more months.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

5 stars 

5 star thread


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing. And I mean NOTHING beats a country-side cop chase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

I just realized this.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 10, 2013)

Pre-ordered. I do hope the new semester hasn't started on September. I'll be just me and my GTA


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Money in GTA: Online?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gonna be seeing you guys in the multiplayer. Gonna pick you up in my truck and go conquer the city.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2013)

*GTAV gameplay trailer captured on PS3*


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GTAV gameplay trailer captured on PS3*



Herp Derp wasn't this obvious


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)

r/gaming is having a whale of a time with that shed on top of Mount Chiliad.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

Gonna pimp out my ride so legitttttttttttttt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Heh, Kojima is creaming all over himself cause of GTA5. It's even making him "depress" of how good it looked.


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 11, 2013)

i hope the nitro of V will be just as good as the nitro from BoGT, that shit was intense


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 11, 2013)

Obviously the only thing to do is multiplayer Yoga.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2013)

This is truly one of the best years in gaming we've had in a while


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

I will quit my job, divorce wife and spend my cash for a year supply of mountain dew and chips and play this game till i die lol.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, Kojima is creaming all over himself cause of GTA5. It's even making him "depress" of how good it looked.



Yup for those interested


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Yup for those interested



Oh Kojima, just wait till Rockstar get their hands on the next-gen shit


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> This is truly one of the best years in gaming we've had in a while



This sort of hyperbole has been thrown around the internet for the past 5 years.... but in this case it might be true. 

2013 has been a pretty big year for games, all things considered.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2013)

and here i was planning to buy saints row 4 instead of this..
well..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 11, 2013)

So many open world games to jump into.

SR4, GTA5, AC:BFlag, Arkham Origins & Watch Dogs.

FPSz die!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2013)

All Kojima needs to do is make a  new zone of the enders game. That should cheer him up a bit.
But yeah Rockstar is probably the best third party developer in the business right now. 

Their  next gen offerings are going to be sick.  Kojima should just make sure his game isn't close to GTA V because that game is going to overshadow a lot of things.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 13, 2013)

I hope for the love of god that after rockstar finishes gta v they make bully 2. Bully was one of the best games on the Playstation 2.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2013)

Weren't they busy on _Agent_?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2013)

Kojima is jelly I see. :ho

If he stop acting like a dick and make Zome of Enders 3, then everybody would be happy.


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 14, 2013)

I dont know about you guys, but i'm going to stay the fuck away of the water on V


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a video game, duh


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 14, 2013)

you dont say


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2013)

I SEE YOU MUST BE NEW HERE


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 14, 2013)

i was joking, in both posts, chill man


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2013)

There better not be any Sharknado's in this game


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

There better be lots of Sharknado's in this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

galvao18 said:


> i was joking, in both posts, chill man



Yeah I was merely pointing out the fact that both of your posts failed to impress me. 
But don't worry, you should visit the Battledome to familiarize yourself with this forum.


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not here to impress you 

I may not post much but I have been lurking this forums for years, way before I created this 2011 account   

But how is that even relevant anyway?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

You clearly are a noob.

No one uses giogio more than 3 times in a post.


----------



## galvao18 (Jul 15, 2013)

*sigh*
I give up


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 15, 2013)

nah, don't give up. fight for your honour


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, suure


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You clearly are a noob.
> 
> No one uses giogio more than 3 times in a post.



Blatant lie. Stop shitting on the noob man.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Correction: decent members don't use giogio more than three times in a single post


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 15, 2013)

ooohh vault, you gon let em take that shot at you? 

i know he's sneak dissin


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2013)

Come on guys, let's keep this civil. We're all here because we love GTA.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Correction: decent members don't use giogio more than three times in a single post



And you are the standard for decent posters? I'm not impressed.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

okay okay I take that back, no hard feelings, right?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 15, 2013)

What the honest fuck are you doing.

Do not cloud this glorious thread with gutter feces.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Jul 16, 2013)

so now we have dogs up in here

_mate_


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2013)

COD DOG vs GTA Chop

Who wins


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> COD DOG vs GTA Chop
> 
> Who wins



CoD needs a new dog every year whilst GTA doesn't


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2013)

sounds suspiciously like the Nintendon't slogan.

Not sure if pun was intended...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

remind me of 




in before PETA.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 16, 2013)

Chop is irrelevant.

Shit, Im saying that now.

We might have a bond. Lmao


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

apparently new info.


> >Each character has a unique walking animation that suits their personality, including pedestrians.
> >Euphoria engine improved, animations are much better and more fluid/dynamic.
> >You will be able to puncture a gas tank, drive the car into a group of enemies, run away then set the trail on fire to blow up the car
> >You can accessorize your dog with collars and leashes. Hundreds of accessories available.
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 16, 2013)

Those little details Rockstar...
Those little details is what will make every site give this 10/10.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2013)

Does the dog know how to play fetch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes. Fetch the bullet in its head.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 17, 2013)

Looky here fellers.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 24, 2013)

i can believe i just find this out.

[YOUTUBE]bX-EIBtXBbo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NiILbN_5iZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 24, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> i can believe i just find this out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bX-EIBtXBbo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NiILbN_5iZE[/YOUTUBE]



Your Massively late. people over on the GTA  Forums are like damn ninjas  after Trailer one was out they found Ned Luke was  voicing the Trailer. then found Trevor and Franklin when Trailer 2 came out. seems like R* Designed the 3 Protags off the VA's


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 24, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Your Massively late. people over on the GTA  Forums are like damn ninjas  after Trailer one was out they found Ned Luke was  voicing the Trailer. then found Trevor and Franklin when Trailer 2 came out. seems like R* Designed the 3 Protags off the VA's



who is Franklin  VA?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 24, 2013)

Shawn Fonteno.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 25, 2013)

This will be the last game I buy for the PS3. Seems like a worthy sendoff.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2013)

Are there bikes in this game? The BMX in san andreas was really gangsta and you could do tons of stunt and crazy shit with that ride. I wish theyre back and they should allow us to customize our bikes.

Also, if lets say i bought a car and pimp it out and then switch to another character and play him for 20mins and theb switch back to the first character with the car, is the car still in his possession? Or did he left it somewhere and wandered off or crashed it randomly and shit and its lost forever?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Bikes has been shown in almost every trailer so far.

2. We don't and couldn't possibly know son!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 25, 2013)

New Artwork 


And the best Fan Made Map yet


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Are there bikes in this game? The BMX in san andreas was really gangsta and you could do tons of stunt and crazy shit with that ride. I wish theyre back and they should allow us to customize our bikes.
> 
> Also, if lets say i bought a car and pimp it out and then switch to another character and play him for 20mins and theb switch back to the first character with the car, is the car still in his possession? Or did he left it somewhere and wandered off or crashed it randomly and shit and its lost forever?



i loved the bike going and jumping at high speed.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Shawn Fonteno.



he look like a fat version of franklin lolz


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 26, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> he look like a fat version of franklin lolz



Yeah seems all of the protagonists were modeled after the voice actors.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

^

Holy shit. GTA gets some awesome actors.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 29, 2013)

12 New Screens. Grand Theft Auto Online info Coming in August


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










These seriously can't be in-game right?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2013)

Why not? The Last of Us and the Uncharted series have proven that the PS3 can handle this level of graphics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why not?* The Last of Us and the Uncharted *series have proven that the PS3 can handle this level of graphics.



haven't play neither of those but are those 2 game open ended?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> haven't play neither of those but are those 2 game open ended?



No. They're both very linear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> No. They're both very linear.



then compare them to GTA is stupid ,open ended game use more resources.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2013)

well, gameplay video was PS3 footage. You'd be a fool to think that any developer such as R* would release a game with low fps count.

IMO the graphics look just a bit better than RDR, which ran perfectly on PS3 anyways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2013)

IMHO GTA has never been about graphics. You can pick up any of the old GTA games right now and have the time of your life because it's just so fun. Even when the older games came out the graphics were crap compared to the rest. Graphics don't make the game.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2013)

yea DUH its GTA I even play GTA advance from time to time because its so whacky


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2013)

I've only watched the first 5 mins of this and it looks interesting:
[YOUTUBE]mZ5sCEyt7-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 5, 2013)

*Edit* its fake sorry damn troll on gta forums


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

One more motherfucking month


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Aug 10, 2013)

"On Playstation 3"

lol MS not featured in ad campaign


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Aug 12, 2013)

One more month and 4 more days. 

Day 1 buy for me and I'm gonna do an all-nighter playing this beauty.  

Dat Franklin.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol. COD Ghosts multiplayer reveal will lose alot of publicity now.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol Rockstar smart as fuck with their marketing stunts. 

Gonna have the mp gameplay trailer right next to COD mp gameplay trailer and right before Saint's Row 4 is released.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2013)

*​*


> NVIDIA has been spilling some beans lately. First they confirmed the existence of a Microsoft Surface RT follow up, for which they?re handling processing duties (presumably a Tegra 4). Now, the company has given PC gamers a heaping helping of hope by flat-out stating that Rockstar Games? Grand Theft Auto V will release for PC this fall.
> 
> The reveal occurred during an earnings call (transcribed by Seeking Alpha and spotted by Crave Online) hosted by Chris Evenden, NVIDIA?s Senior Director of Investor Relations. Evenden was outlining the changes in the PC market ? changes which PC gamers are affecting ? before he explained that the demographic is ?preparing their systems for a strong roster of games coming this fall, including blockbuster franchises, such as Call of Duty: Ghosts, Grand Theft Auto V and Assassin?s Creed IV.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

Smart move, moving their trailer by Ghost and right before Saint’s 4 release.​


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2013)

Rocksteady... wait no, Rockstar


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 13, 2013)

this game will be epic.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *​*



It doesn't really make sense for them to even "spill the beans" on something like that this late since fall ends in 4 months. I don't understand why they couldn't have just announced a PC version from the start. I think I'll wait for official word from Rockstar before believing this.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 14, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> *​*








> “Please note, during our Thursday’s earnings call, our investor relations team provided a list of important games that gamers are looking forward to on PC this fall, and included Grand Theft Auto V on that list. This statement was made with the intent of expressing enthusiasm for the games industry in general, and was not intended to represent specific knowledge possessed by NVIDIA. NVIDIA does not have information on any possible PC version release of Grand Theft Auto or its availability. We deeply regret the error.”



Grand Theft Auto v Interactive Website new info and Screens in there


----------



## Bleach (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty much what I expected. R* is never good on releasing PC ports that fast. I just hope it's a quality one whenever it does come out. Not that same GTA 4 shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder if they will show gameplay of some of the past GTA characters


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't even count on it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

HALF AN HOUR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm ready. 

Although I don't really care too much about online.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]olEGtoYs_8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 115 (Aug 15, 2013)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

Mother of God.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

GTA MMO???

This looks so fucking awesome. Seems like after all these years I need to get myself Xbox Live.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like GTA Online wont be available to OCT 1st


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Looks like GTA Online wont be available to OCT 1st



It looks like a completely different game to GTA5. I wouldn't be surprised if they release this separately.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It looks like a completely different game to GTA5. I wouldn't be surprised if they release this separately.



Probably just so people dont jump right into multiplayer guess they want people to play single player. little disappointing wanted to hop on with some friends after a couple days so i dont beat the game so quick lol


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

From Gamestops Preview 





> "That's why GTA Online is being built on a separate development schedule, and why it will release shortly after GTAV on October 1 via a patch to the main game. But don't worry; you'll be able to get yourself suitably hyped up thanks to a countdown timer Rockstar plans to include in the game prior to the patch."


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

I nominate myself as the leader of the NF gang.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

> So you switch on your TV, tune into the news, and suddenly you're watching your friend fleeing from the police in real-time thanks to the news helicopter flying directly above him.





If this works.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I nominate myself as the leader of the NF gang.



I Call lieutenant


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, sounds too good to be true, but you know, its Rockstar, so its gonna be true lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> I Call lieutenant



Welcome to our gang friend.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 15, 2013)

> Grand Theft Auto Online is a dynamic and persistent online world for 16 players that begins by sharing gameplay features, geography and mechanics with Grand Theft Auto V, but will continue to expand and evolve after its launch with new content created by Rockstar Games and the Grand Theft Auto community. Grand Theft Auto Online takes the fundamental Grand Theft Auto concepts of freedom, ambient activity and mission-based gameplay and makes them available to multiple players in an incredibly detailed and responsive online world.
> 
> In Grand Theft Auto Online, players have the freedom to explore alone or with friends, work cooperatively to complete missions, band together to participate in activities and ambient events, or compete in traditional game modes with the entire community, all with the personality and refined mechanics of Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> ...



An overview from the main site


----------



## kaneflame (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrysanthemum (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

In the trailer at 2:09 I recognise the VA of the black guy but can't place him anywhere.

Anyone here recognise his voice?


----------



## Byrd (Aug 15, 2013)

That fucking Trailer!!

My God!!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> GTA MMO???
> 
> This looks so fucking awesome. Seems like after all these years I need to get myself Xbox Live.



It's max 16 people though.

On console at least, can't wait to see what they do with the PC version,
I hope it's more than 16 there.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

Alright. Who in here is Xbox and whose PS3?

Time to start collecting PSNz and Tags from oneanother. Get....acquainted...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

PC, I have to wait for so long


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Alright. Who in here is Xbox and whose PS3?
> 
> Time to start collecting PSNz and Tags from oneanother. Get....acquainted...



I'm on Xbox but never had a Live account.

When this game comes out the OP is going to be a damn pain to keep up to date.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

Xbox wont post gamer tag here but if you want it send me a pm


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna be the guy that hangs around med. marijuana shops, occasionally bringing some dank ass kush to a mountain and then skydive

ah the life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2013)

We need a fucking clan in this joint


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

I want...the best...street racers...on the globe.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 15, 2013)

Good god this game

Seems like Rockstar is making a statement you don't need play another game

My pre-order can't come soon enough 

Oh god

Fifa 14 and GTA 5 

I will be completely stripped of my social life for the whole next month


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> We need a fucking clan in this joint



I'm the leader and Minato's a lieutenant. Want to join?

We also need a name.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2013)

PSN & Steam is DaftVirgin (beware of capital V).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm more excited about this game than I am about the next gen consoles


----------



## Jing (Aug 15, 2013)

So other players can kill you and take all the money you have from youre wallets after you die. Wonderful. I can already see how many heists and robberies are gonna end already.

Thankfully you have bank accounts to store them in.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm more excited about this game than I am about the next gen consoles



As am I. I can't wait to see what Rockstar will be able to do with Next Gen.



Jing said:


> So other players can kill you and take all the money you have from youre wallets after you die. Wonderful. I can already see how many heists and robberies are gonna end already.
> 
> Thankfully you have bank accounts to store them in.


Yes but they also have a thing Called Passive Mode where you cant be killed by other players and you can kill others. So if you just wanna chill and sight see roam around switch to passive.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2013)

I gotta say, this whole GTA Online thing sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

OK people. I've added a section in the OP for online ID's so if you want yours on just post and I'll add it on.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 15, 2013)

Arrrrrrgggghhhh why does Rockstar hate PC!?!?! I want this ASAP dammit!


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2013)

My thoughts before watching: "Oh look, they tacked on a multiplayer mode "
My body was not ready. 

its like you dont even need other games anymore.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

PSN: Jak_N_Blak


----------



## sanx021 (Aug 15, 2013)

PSN:gust568


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy shit, Rockstar is gonna outdo themselves on this one.

Game looks amazing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

*Goes into a seizure.*

HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akitō (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see what else they have planned for this game in after release updates.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2013)

GTA online footage not sure why the YT tags aren't working for this video.



Wow this looks fucking amazing shame this won't be available on launch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> GTA online footage not sure why the YT tags aren't working for this video.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this looks fucking amazing shame this won't be available on launch.



You're a little late to the party my friend


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> You're a little late to the party my friend


Oh I didn't realize it had already been posted thought this thread would of been at the top my bad then.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh I didn't realize it had already been posted thought this thread would of been at the top my bad then.



Just check out the OP. I try to keep it up to date.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 15, 2013)

Shit's taking a little too long to be released.​


----------



## G (Aug 16, 2013)

I want this game to sell more than any CoD game


----------



## Ninian (Aug 16, 2013)

G said:


> I want this game to sell more than any CoD game



I'm hoping it does?CoD is rephrased shit.





Inb4 Watch Dogs sells more than both.​


----------



## Jing (Aug 16, 2013)

Achievement list released. Read at you're own risk. Also lots of online related achievements...


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 16, 2013)

^Why would you spoil things for yourself. I'm going to keep myself away from spoilers like the damned plague.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 16, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> ^Why would you spoil things for yourself. I'm going to keep myself away from spoilers like the damned plague.




What the fuck...​









​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2013)

That list doesn't really spoil much. The wait has been killing me so I'm playing the GTA games, going from the GTA III series in chronological order (half way done with VC) to GTA IV and the episodes or maybe Chinatown Wars.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

Jing said:


> Achievement list released. Read at you're own risk. Also lots of online related achievements...



online ones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2013)

PSN - KhrisNF


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> online ones



For GTAO I'm not bothered about the online ones because online looks just too awesome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

This is so awesome that it needs to be placed in a spoiler tag (not a spoiler):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Around 500 unique MP missions at start!

Source:  @5:20


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't wanna imagine how much this game must have cost to put in all that content...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone read them yet ? are there any huge spoilers ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2013)

500 multiplayer missions?! That can't be. What does MP stand for?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> 500 multiplayer missions?! That can't be. What does MP stand for?



multiplayer


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

500 seems like a bit extra.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a teeny tiny little bit..................................................................................................................................................of an overkill.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 18, 2013)

That's cool—*I *just think 500 mission *may* be a bit much.
​


----------



## Alicia (Aug 18, 2013)

You guys think my recent PC build can handle this game?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 18, 2013)

No PC release yet and we have no idea what your PC is like


----------



## Alicia (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, no PC release *yet*, and my PC has an Intel core i5-3750 (quadcore 3.4GHz) with a Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (2GB GDDR5). RAM is dual channel 8GB DDR3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2013)

Ugh why can't September 17th be here yet?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well, no PC release *yet*, and my PC has an Intel core i5-3750 (quadcore 3.4GHz) with a Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (2GB GDDR5). RAM is dual channel 8GB DDR3.



If it can handle BF3, which it can, GTA5 would no issue.

How many of you are on Rockstar's Social CLub? Lemme know, lemme know, lemme know!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not but I'll probably join with GTAV.

I might be getting a full time job just before GTAV comes out


----------



## Alicia (Aug 19, 2013)

I am on R* Social Club but I never use it lol.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't choose between this or Arkham Origins.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 19, 2013)

Dafuq dude. You should get this game by default.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 19, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I can't choose between this or Arkham Origins.



Easy. You'll finish Arkham Origins in about a day. GTAV will take you ages.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 20, 2013)

Get this now and get the Arkham Origins GOTY edition somewhere down the line.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> This is so awesome that it needs to be placed in a spoiler tag (not a spoiler):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Erm, there's a slight update to this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







> So revealed Rockstar Games director Leslie Benzies, who told Spanish site 3Djuegos that players will encounter missions in a variety of ways.
> 
> According to online translations, Benzies revealed that the game will always have around 500 missions available, rotated 'continuously' to keep players engaged.
> 
> Players will be able to discover missions on the map, or receive in-game phone calls from non-playable characters that will engage new jobs. Benzies says players will also have access to a more traditional list of missions via the game menus.


----------



## Justice (Aug 20, 2013)

This game's sales on the first day are going to be astronomical. 

Fuck, the game comes out on a Tuesday! 

Oh well, I'll get it after school on that Tuesday.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 20, 2013)

Most all game comes out on Tue.........for the past umpteen years. Nothing new.


----------



## Justice (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't really pay attention to release dates for games since I don't buy them. Damn, I need a job.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2013)

I miss being eleven. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sxZ1x6I57s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 20, 2013)

Rockstar just wants to take my life away.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

All video games come out on Tuesdays except for Nintendo games, which come out on Sundays for some weird reason.

I wasn't planning on buying any more games until the holidays, but I just can't resist getting GTA5.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

GTA V will be the first game ever that I'm going to line up at launch day


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V to have Exposed Genitalia,Necrophilia,and bong smoking



> In this open-world action game, players assume the role of three criminals whose storylines intersect within the fictional city of Los Santos. Players can switch between each character to follow his storyline, completing missions which often include criminal activities (e.g., stealing cars, executing heists, assassinating targets). Players use pistols, machine guns, sniper rifles, and explosives to kill various enemies (e.g., rival gang members); players also have the ability to shoot non-adversary civilians, though this may negatively affect players' progress as a penalty system triggers a broad police search. Blood-splatter effects occur frequently, and the game contains rare depictions of dismemberment. In one sequence, players are directed to use various instruments and means to extract information from a character; the sequence is intense and prolonged, and it involves some player interaction (i.e., responding to on-screen prompts).
> 
> The game includes depictions of sexual material/activity: implied fellatio and masturbation; various sex acts that the player's character procures from a prostitute-while no nudity is depicted in these sequences, various sexual moaning sounds can be heard. Nudity is present, however, primarily in two settings: a topless lap dance in a strip club and a location that includes male cult members with exposed genitalia in a non-sexual context.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

So we'll get to see old man cock but hookers still keep their clothes on. Come on, Rockstar. Go all out with the sex issue already.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2013)

Every man woman and child must immediately search for Groove street as soon as they start the game.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So we'll get to see old man cock but hookers still keep their clothes on. Come on, Rockstar. Go all out with the sex issue already.



It says "Nudity is present, however, primarily in two settings: a topless lap dance in a strip club"





Jak N Blak said:


> Every man woman and child must immediately search for Groove street as soon as they start the game.



No.

and I'm glad the equivalent of the  ballers now own grove street


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2013)

Why the fuck would you not go home!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Why the fuck would you not go home!



Cause that ghetto aint my home


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So we'll get to see old man cock but hookers still keep their clothes on. Come on, Rockstar. Go all out with the sex issue already.


Oh, that guy's actually gonna whip out his dick?

That'll be fun to see >_>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Every man woman and child must immediately search for Groove street as soon as they start the game.



I don't want to 



I'm more looking forward to searching for rich people to jack from


----------



## Jing (Aug 21, 2013)

Im gonna climb a mountain.





















And parachute off it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2013)

Jing said:


> Im gonna climb a mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the Chute Fails


----------



## G (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't wait to hear the n-word in the dialogue


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol. I can vividly remember my top priorities when I first looked at San Andreas map and book (funny how the book in game cases SUCK now. Back in the ps2 days they will very interesting to read.)

1) Get to damn: Failed horrendously because of the wanted levels I gained by attempting to swim over there 
2) Go to the Pig Pen: I was 11, leave me alone.
3) Go to Mount Chilliad: Failed, I did manage to use the monster truck cheat for the first time though.
4) Find the Parachute. Took a while to figure out how to get to the top of that skyscrapper in Los Santos but I did. (While I was searching for cheats, they talked about the parachute being there so I went hunting)

That was basically it. Motel Jeffersons and The Bank at Caligula's cemented San An as the best in my heart.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 23, 2013)

Possible Leaks incoming !


----------



## G (Aug 23, 2013)

nice disc at least


----------



## Adjuchas90 (Aug 23, 2013)

Damn, wish i had a PS3 to rob some bank with you guys  
Gonna be a pain in the ass to not watch some missions from the game till the game comes out on PC. 
I hope CJ  makes a comeback or is mentioned


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2013)

> A special pose that is both spiritual and mental, practiced in the Far East, popularized by the Greeks. It is a pose that requires discipline to be entered slowly, or injury may occur and cause a partner to weep and never attempt the pose again.





> This deeply spiritual pose frequently begins with salutations with a potential partner to see if they are interested in stretching their mind and spirits after consuming some. Often requires a safe word.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

Adjuchas90 said:


> Damn, wish i had a PS3 to rob some bank with you guys
> Gonna be a pain in the ass to not watch some missions from the game till the game comes out on PC.
> I hope CJ  makes a comeback or is mentioned



probably no comeback or mention of him, but rather easter eggs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2013)

*PS3 Trophies*


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2013)

Tracklist has leaked


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

So, I traded in a bunch of games that I either don't play anymore or have digital/PC versions of, and got enough to pay off GTAV completely. 

I like at Gamestop how they don't charge tax for a game you're paying off if you pre-order it/trade in games toward it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Jing (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a PSA, there may or may not be spoilers leaked out already.

Im probably gonna avoid any GTA related stuff for now to be careful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2013)

I wonder when that live-action commercial will air


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2013)

Is there any 100% genuine photo/video footage for the console versions of this yet? 
Given the capabilities of current consoles, all screenshots look like bullshots to me and the videos could be running on god knows what.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't doubt the power of the PS3 man


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2013)

PS3 usually loses in the multiplat comparison though, and also I DON'T HAVE ONE


----------



## Alicia (Aug 24, 2013)

THEN STAY AWAY YOU SM?TZIGE ?STERREICHER


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)

Jing said:


> Just a PSA, there may or may not be spoilers leaked out already.
> 
> Im probably gonna avoid any GTA related stuff for now to be careful.



The leaks are real.



I think everyone here can agree to keep spoilers the fuck out of here even in spoiler tags. We don't need that shit here.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> PS3 usually loses in the multiplat comparison though, and also I DON'T HAVE ONE



it was the leading platform for this game tho


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 25, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V is officially Gold




PoinT_BlanK said:


> it was the leading platform for this game tho



No it isn't Rockstar has already said there is no leading platform fo GTA V
and they are working on both system versions separately.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Grand Theft Auto V is officially Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



their demonstrations were still played on the PS3.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> their demonstrations were still played on the PS3.



Because Sony is paying Rockstar to market it on the PS3 thats why. doesn't mean its the lead platform as I have already said Rockstar has said their is no lead platform.


----------



## G (Aug 25, 2013)

that one advertisement even said 'on playstation 3'


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Because Sony is paying Rockstar to market it on the PS3 thats why. doesn't mean its the lead platform as I have already said Rockstar has said their is no lead platform.



no, its because Rockstar prefer the PS3.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> no, its because Rockstar prefer the PS3.



No its not but hey think what ever you wanna think and G's post above yours is even more proof of that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)

Many times platform holders pay publishers to advertise games using only their platform as it gets them advertising too as can be seen here people.

I remember seeing Pachter as well as some other Gametrailer people explaining it.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 26, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Many times platform holders pay publishers to advertise games using only their platform as it gets them advertising too as can be seen here people.
> 
> I remember seeing Pachter as well as some other Gametrailer people explaining it.



This is true.​


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Just wondering, are we able to "import" our own music into the game?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2013)

What I hope for for each character is to have around 50 story missions each. It would be the largest amount of story missions in any GTA game. I remember it was said there wasn't going to be as much multilpe choices as to whether sparing or killing somebody or the junk but I hope there will at least be a couple.



Death-kun said:


> Just wondering, are we able to "import" our own music into the game?



*Crosses fingers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> What I hope for for each character is to have around 50 story missions each. It would be the largest amount of story missions in any GTA game. I remember it was said there wasn't going to be as much multilpe choices as to whether sparing or killing somebody or the junk but I hope there will at least be a couple.


have they said anything about the executions?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2013)

Shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2013)

150 dollars 
You can buy handhelds and consoles for that money


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> 150 dollars
> You can buy handhelds and consoles for that money



or about 3 games.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2013)

New Trailer Thursday


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 27, 2013)

This will be a kickass trailer that will kick the asses of the other trailers I just know it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

Has there been any trailer for GTAV that hasn't been kickass?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 27, 2013)

After the disappointment that was GTA4 i'm keeping my expectations low for this


----------



## Alicia (Aug 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> After the disappointment that was GTA4 i'm keeping my expectations low for this



lol this guy


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll probably get GTAV eventually, but the lack of a PC edition is very annoying. Aren't games past their stupid exclusive phase?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2013)

So I'm giving in and buying this on PS3 instead of waiting for PC... then when PC comes in I'm gonna trade it back


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol this guy



I'm a GTA fan but I hated GTAIV. I still believe that SR2 was a better GTA: SA sequel than GTAIV.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2013)

GTA4 was good, but it definitely didn't feel like it was anything new or fresh. It felt like a PS2 GTA game with better graphics. GTA5 is the defining GTA game for gen 7.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I'll probably get GTAV eventually, but the lack of a PC edition is very annoying. Aren't games past their stupid exclusive phase?



it's not exclusive though, just that Rockstar always makes PC gamers wait a year before they get it.

Except for Red Dead Redemption.

Poor PC gamers who want that game


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2013)

The only thing I did not enjoy in GTA IV is grinding to level 10 (multiplayer rank) for platinum. Fucking Petrovic.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I really the only one who still enjoys GTA IV (yes present tense)?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Am I really the only one who still enjoys GTA IV (yes present tense)?



You're not alone!


----------



## P3IN (Aug 28, 2013)

lol awesome, can't wait


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Am I really the only one who still enjoys GTA IV (yes present tense)?



No I still enjoy it but haven't played it for the past 6 months though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2013)

GTA V will have 15 radio stations, two talk radio stations, 240 (!!) licensed songs, and what Pavlovich calls "20 movies' worth of score." That is officially a shitload of music. 

There's more in  with a bit of info on DJ's and talk show hosts if you're interested. Don't know if people would consider this spoilery so I didn't post the whole thing.


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2013)

According to Rockstar, we'll possibly be seeing either a commercial (the live-action one?) or something involving GTA V during Breaking Bad this Sunday.



Daftvirgin said:


> Am I really the only one who still enjoys GTA IV (yes present tense)?



Nope, I'm currently playing it until GTA V. I don't get the hate everyone has though. Critics loved this game and it has outstanding scores/reviews.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hvoD7ehZPcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2013)

Every trailer makes me want this more.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 29, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Every trailer makes me want this more.



Every trailer makes me wanna touch myself.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Every trailer makes me wanna touch myself.


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

this is what i was expecting saints row IV to be


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I just got spoiled in the youtube comments. Luckily, I can't remember who's who.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 29, 2013)

If you pause at the end with the roadblock on the bridge you can see a Tank !


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

The driving looks much better.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2013)

This game looks fucking SICK


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2013)

I just need one. I'll leave the money as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2013)

A mention of GTA V sponsoring The Roast of James Franco just excited me  I know it's nothing but it still excites me when the game is mentioned on television.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 30, 2013)

You can feel the excitement. 

Just over two weeks left. Time to bust out a GTAV set. Anyone got any good fanart?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2013)

I had a GTA V set back in November last year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2013)

I just reserved my GTA copy today 

SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2013)

Official website has tons of art to choose from


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw that on reddit. The picture doesn't really tell much.... except that San Andreas has a lot of fog.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 31, 2013)

Damn. 

Everywhere I look, GTA V Special Edition for PS3 preorder SOLD OUT. 

Plenty for 360 though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 1, 2013)

San Andreas looks more beautiful ofcourse.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

So true.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6xhY9LSGbNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 1, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Damn.
> 
> Everywhere I look, GTA V Special Edition for PS3 preorder SOLD OUT.
> 
> Plenty for 360 though.



That's cuz PS3 doesn't require you paying to play online unlike Xbox  




Black Wraith said:


> So true.



 Our new phones. Spectacular.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> So true.



That's hilarious and I love it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> San Andreas looks more beautiful ofcourse.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 1, 2013)

People just loveeeeeeeeeeeee using my sig back on me. Lmao.

I intend to launch my Youtube channel with GTA 5. Look out.


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2013)

>watches youtube


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to switch over to my original GTA V set (from back in November last year), but I like my current set too much  First world problems


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll also return to my GTA V set


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I'm going to be listening to Rebel Radio quite a bit while on the run from the cops


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

This shit looks FABU...I may have to tone down my 3 star lifestyle in order to play this game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 2, 2013)

If I hear any fucking Dubstep on the radio I'll lose it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2013)

dat west coast classic 

if they had  nate dog's regulate song pek


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah and none of that fidget crap from TBOGT either;


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if you could fight over gang territories will in this game like in San Andreas? I'd like that to make a comeback.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sure you can with Franklin as a protag


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope they do but this game just doesn't feel like a gangster game so I doubt it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm sure you can with Franklin as a protag



but from the trailers it seems Franklin  is no longer a gangbanger that why he and Lama discuss a lot.

still he might take free agent like mission from him.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2013)

Well Grove Street, Ballas and Vagos are coming back. But who knows. I would like that to come back though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well Grove Street, Ballas and Vagos are coming back. But who knows. I would like that to come back though.



dint Rockstar said they were new gangs?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2013)

So, is this game coming to PC? 

Google is giving me conflicting results.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2013)

Eventually. Nothing announced yet.


----------



## Myri (Sep 3, 2013)

three weeks is too long. I want now! >.<


The Special Edition wouldn't be available at GameStop anymore,would it? I already have standard pre-ordered, but will  upgrade if  possible.


----------



## 115 (Sep 3, 2013)

Shi said:


> three weeks is too long. I want now! >.<
> 
> 
> The Special Edition wouldn't be available at GameStop anymore,would it? I already have standard pre-ordered, but will  upgrade if  possible.



It's two weeks from today. Well, one week and six days for me, thanks to ShopTo releasing games a day or two early.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2013)

115 said:


> It's two weeks from today. Well, one week and six days for me, thanks to ShopTo releasing games a day or two early.



WTF  lucky bastard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## G (Sep 3, 2013)

would have liked to see actual gameplay footage 
guess i'll just have to read


----------



## Vermin (Sep 3, 2013)

^ lol same **


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This game is going to destroy my social life.

Can't wait for dat redneck dude, he looks pretty crazy fun to play. Same goes for Michael aka Tony Sopranos (Bless late Jake G )


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 4, 2013)

good read.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Adjuchas90 (Sep 4, 2013)

I must buy a PS3 for GTA V, i must get some money...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2013)

i hope burglary returns and store robbery out of missions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2013)

You can rob liquor stores? 

sweet


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 4, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> You can rob liquor stores?
> 
> sweet



And banks atms armored trucks you name it


----------



## Vermin (Sep 5, 2013)

we can steal airplanes now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> You can rob liquor stores?
> 
> sweet



i hope we can also do it in single player.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> And banks atms armored trucks you name it



We need a countdown clock on this thread.

Greatest game of all time is only 11 days away. It needs to be treated with worship!  



zyken said:


> we can steal airplanes now




:WOW :WOW



Linkdarkside said:


> i hope we can also do it in single player.



exactly.

I don't mind doing it with friends, hell it's gonna be awesome but I'd like to rob one on my own


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2013)

Honestly, I'm surprised that this thread hasn't hit the post limit yet.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 6, 2013)

So are the pre-order buyers getting the game early?

Seriously man if it comes out on Tuesday on normal retail i was hoping we could get them on Sunday pre-ordered.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> So are the pre-order buyers getting the game early?
> 
> Seriously man if it comes out on Tuesday on normal retail i was hoping we could get them on Sunday pre-ordered.



I got this in an email from GAME for my GTA pre-order:


> GTA V is released on 17th September and Rockstar, who publish it, have worked very hard to make it the
> biggest gaming launch ever. They have requested that no UK retailer despatch GTA V before the 16th September
> and GAME, along with all reputable retailers, will respect this request.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2013)

I pre-ordered my GTA5 through Amazon so I'm not getting mine till Sept.17th when they deliver it to me


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2013)

That's the release date though. So you're getting it on time?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 6, 2013)

I need to finish paying up fast!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 6, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I need to finish paying up fast!



my body is ready.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't play video games on weekdays for the time being since College is bloody time-consuming this semester that's why getting the game at least two days early will help. Damn Wraith that news is a godsend thanks man


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 7, 2013)

I haven't even pre-ordered this game yet. Yeah, should probably get that done in the next week. 

My birthday is on the 25th so I'll be looking to get GTA V as a present. The cheapest price I've seen this going for is on Zavvi for ?39.98, but haven't heard any good things about their service I won't bother with them.

Should I splash out an extra ?10-15 for the steelbook edition from GAME or just stick to the normal version?.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone, get your asses over to Gamespot and vote for GTA in their shitty little popularity contest. I want to make the Biodrones cry.


----------



## LaserFlip (Sep 8, 2013)

Shi said:


> three weeks is too long. I want now! >.<
> 
> 
> The Special Edition wouldn't be available at GameStop anymore,would it? I already have standard pre-ordered, but will  upgrade if  possible.



I don't think you can upgrade but the special edition will be for sale at gamestop 



Takamura Bear said:


> I haven't even pre-ordered this game yet. Yeah, should probably get that done in the next week.
> 
> My birthday is on the 25th so I'll be looking to get GTA V as a present. The cheapest price I've seen this going for is on Zavvi for ?39.98, but haven't heard any good things about their service I won't bother with them.
> 
> Should I splash out an extra ?10-15 for the steelbook edition from GAME or just stick to the normal version?.



I would just get the standard edition unless you really feel the extras will be worth the money.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Everyone, get your asses over to Gamespot and vote for GTA in their shitty little popularity contest. I want to make the Biodrones cry.



Here's the link: 

It's pretty close between the two.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2013)

How much money or discount do I get if I traded in GTA IV Complete Edition towards GTA V?


----------



## Jing (Sep 8, 2013)

So this is like one of the most expensive games ever made now...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2013)

Jing said:


> So this is like one of the most expensive games ever made now...



I've got a feeling that they've made a good chunk of that back from all the pre-orders.

It's still an insane amount and we're going to get to see just what they've used it all for.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> How much money or discount do I get if I traded in GTA IV Complete Edition towards GTA V?



probably almost nothing ,i seen GTA IV Complete Edition cost about $15.00 brand new.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

It was confirmed that even though GTAV is one of the most expensive entertainment products ever made, Rockstar has already made all of that money back in pre-orders alone.



Black Wraith said:


> I've got a feeling that they've made a good chunk of that back from all the pre-orders.
> 
> It's still an insane amount and we're going to get to see just what they've used it all for.



Wasn't a large chunk of it used in order to have actual brand name cars in the game?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably almost nothing ,i seen GTA IV Complete Edition cost about $15.00 brand new.



Sir you are wrong. I just traded it in to GameStop along with Storm 2 and got $22.00. Not very much I have left to pay on my game now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

They already reached development costs on pre-orders alone.

PRE-ORDERS ALONE.


----------



## LaserFlip (Sep 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They already reached development costs on pre-orders alone.
> 
> PRE-ORDERS ALONE.



Well it is GTA. It's always going to sell shitloads


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2013)

has GTA V theme been released yet?

my favorite theme is 

[YOUTUBE]n4uSxgtk9Zo[/YOUTUBE]

second favorite.

[YOUTUBE]-uWr-Td5H5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Sep 9, 2013)

There's some fake ones floating around YouTube..
GTA IV theme is amazing, my favorite.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2013)

8 days left my friends.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2013)

just pre-ordered my copy

I'm pumped


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 9, 2013)

Rockstar today sent out exclusive screens to tons of GTA V fansites you can view them all at this link


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2013)

yea I saw some of those on reddit the trunk opening feature may prove very useful for my meth lab


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

This is awesome:


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

it is awesome, wouldn't it be bad for business though?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

the official map?


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

liberty city can fit in there

from reddit


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

It would be even more accurate if the GTA 4 map had a scale. Cause then we could really tell.


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2013)

The countryside part of the map seems boring..
Hmm, time will tell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> liberty city can fit in there
> 
> from reddit



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm really hoping these scales are correct cause I'm gonna love a big-ass map. Not as big as the JC2 map but still huge.


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

the country side puts me off a bit though, I like more cities


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

Found this on reddit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

i wonder if the dark blue parts are the under water map?


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

here's another map scale from reddit


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

This map be on some Just Cause 2 shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

apparently someone in reddit used math calculation to scale the maps


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> apparently someone in reddit used math calculation to scale the maps



And here is the maths


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

everybody's just putting that work in huh lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm still bummed about no San Fierro or Las Venturas


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

Alright. Fuck cars or anything with motors. I'm taking a bicycle ride from the Airport to Mt. Chilliad. I gotzzzzzzzzzzz to savour this map for every detail.


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't even take a bike, walk through the streets and enter every building that's accessible. Get your good money out of it 

Also is everyone in here is under a team?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

GTA is losing. If you don't have an account, make one and vote.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 10, 2013)

Game of the Year?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm glad to see more country, nothing but city in GTA 4 was horrid.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

Country side cop chases are glorious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _GTA: Online Hands On (Game Informer)
_


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 10, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> This map be on some Just Cause 2 shit.



No not even close 

the GTA V . NET map was pretty much spot on the community over a gta v forums did a great job 

Map looks great closing in on 6 days


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

What was your first GTA experience?

For me it was GTA2. I was still kid, didn't know much about games but I got hooked onto this straight away.


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

my first was grand theft auto 3, I didn't play much because I was little and the missions were hard so my step dad would do some for me lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

My first GTA experience was with GTA 2. At the time we didn't give a darn. We were all busy playing LAN Need for speed 2 Second Edition (McLaren f1 son!)

The next time I got introduced to GTA was with Vice City. See my friend riding down Ocean View randomly spraying an Uzi. "Burn that shit on a disc son!!" I yelled. He gave me GTA3 aswell. Lets say that was the beginning of the end of my academic life that day.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

I first briefly played Vice City when I was 13 or 14, my first GTA game to own was the glorious San Andreas at 16  I still don't see the deal of hate on IV. What is there to hate other than Niko (who I don't have a problem with)?


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

Was niko really the problem? Last I remember it was just the annoying people that called him to hang out n stuff.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know but I've seen a lot of people complain about him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I first briefly played Vice City when I was 13 or 14, my first GTA game to own was the glorious San Andreas at 16  I still don't see the deal of hate on IV. What is there to hate other than Niko (who I don't have a problem with)?



the problem about GTA IV was the lack of side missions and  removal of Taxi(non Roman Taxi),Firefighter,Pizza boy and Paramedic.

but i can say i loved Vigilante and the new Most Wanted missions in GTA IV.

Edit yeah the Date/friendship activity were annoying.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the problem about GTA IV was the lack of side missions and  removal of Taxi(non Roman Taxi),*Firefighter,Pizza boy and Paramedic*.
> 
> but i can say i loved Vigilante and the new Most Wanted missions in GTA IV.
> 
> Edit yeah the Date/friendship activity were annoying.



Those three were removed? And there was pizza boy missions? I never noticed  And I do agree the Vigilante missions were awesome in GTA IV where you can track criminals down and kill em


----------



## LaserFlip (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe because IV was a bit boring (bland?). And it was hyped as fuck too. It really seemed like a step down from SA but it was still a good game..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2013)

Farewell social life.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

LaserFlip said:


> Maybe because IV was a bit boring (bland?). And it was hyped as fuck too. *It really seemed like a step down from SA but it was still a good game*..



i cant really blame them for that as GTA:IV was developed in a new engine for and was also developed for the next generation which they dint work on before.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not been this amped for a game since Halo 3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I have not been this amped for a game *since Halo 3*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

? 

Halo 3 was a pretty awesome fucking game....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree, It was the only Halo I put countless hours into playing.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2013)

Halo 3 single player was boring


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2013)

The World said:


> Halo 3 single player was boring


It was, but having good people to play multiplayer and forge with was great at the time.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 10, 2013)

i had no problems with gta IV, other then that damn friendship activities


----------



## LaserFlip (Sep 10, 2013)

Halo 3 was sick back then. I put in probably a good 50 hours on multilayer.


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2013)

that seems excessive


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll never look at it the same
*
Edit 

Bleach beat me to it *


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

Heres the map legend


----------



## LaserFlip (Sep 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> that seems excessive



lol, Hell no.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Heres the map legend



first stop the strip club


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

Cinema seems like a good place to start, maybe you can get up and murder everyone while they're watching the movie


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2013)

We've got only a few days left and we need to discuss how we're going to talk about this game after its release.

Obviously, it's going to take a long time to finish the story and not everyone will finish things at the same time but may want to come in here and talk about certain story elements.

To avoid unnecessary spoilerings, how should we go about things?

Personally, I think all story elements should be in spoiler tags for two weeks. Spoiler tags being named with a quick unpoilery description of what's inside.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not gonna even look at the map legend. I wanna discover shit. So fuck it.

Any yes...spoiler tag your ISH when the game drops.


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm all for it


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 11, 2013)

When online is out are people making gangs in here?


----------



## Face (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish they had shopping centre in the game where you could  go into the stores and destroy things. 

But I guess you don't really need a shopping centre when you have  such a large world to explore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> When online is out are people making gangs in here?


You can post your PSN or XBL and I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

my psn is "yung_nos"


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Sep 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I first briefly played Vice City when I was 13 or 14, my first GTA game to own was the glorious San Andreas at 16  I still don't see the deal of hate on IV. What is there to hate other than Niko (who I don't have a problem with)?



The problem was mostly with the story. Niko was portrayed as a war scarred veteran coming to America to escape his past, and got caught up in a life of crime. The story was mostly joyless and bitter, as you hung out with horrible gangsters and assholes. The ending was false choice in which someone you cared about would die, just because. 

Here's the thing, the average player, _doesn't give a shit about that_. They want to have fun. Niko feels awful when he kills some one, but YOU DON'T. Players enjoy running people over with cars, getting in gun fights with the police, and raising hell. Rockstar wanted to make a serious drama and constantly beat the player over the head with messages like, "Niko is pathetic, he never gets anywhere in his life," "You only cause suffering to those around you," "the American dream is a joke" etc. 

A LOT of people thought Rockstar went too far with trying to be gritty and being "taken seriously" as a true mafia story, when most people wanted to steal cars and have a good time.


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

everyone should rock it


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

another leaked guide pic this is a mission spoiler but its nothing big 

http://i.imgur.com/JSv7E9E.jpg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2013)

ugh why can't these next six days go by faster?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

7 gameplay screens


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

yep just saw them on reddit, I may have to stay off those damn sites now lol


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

Gameplay Vine



so sexy

Oh god Graphic lol


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

bunch of vines


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

I just looked at the first one, I'll resist looking at the rest of those


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I just looked at the first one, I'll resist looking at the rest of those



give in to the temptation come to the dark side


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2013)

I will not be moved 

I recorded the first video just in case it gets taken down, this will be my fap material till release


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I will not be moved
> 
> I recorded the first video just in case it gets taken down, this will be my fap material till release



Yeah On the real I'm out wont see me in this thread or anything gta v related again going into hibernation till the 17th


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2013)

Where the fuck is the self control? Lmao.
Shit. I know I'm not checking out ANY more vids or screens of the game.

I'm doing my fucking best to relive that feeling San Andreas gave me when I first played.
Looking at spoilers gonna make that difficult!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2013)

Those vines didn't really give much of anything away. The driving one was cool cause the graphics looked great even with that quality.


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 12, 2013)

*eagerly waits for PS3 version to be uploaded*


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

the guy got console banned


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> the guy got console banned



i cant belive that MS banned the guy console from LIVE just because he got the game early , thats bullshit.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2013)

He knew the risks soo.... I feel no sympathy for him.

Should have just played offline.

Edit: And not shown his GT......


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> He knew the risks soo.... I feel no sympathy for him.
> 
> Should have just played offline.



what risks? it not like he played a pirated version of the game ,if he got a game he buy early that not his fault.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 12, 2013)

He wasn't banned for playing the game early he was banned for producing the leaked videos/vines


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

and he was banned from online, he can still play offline. Right now i think people want to buy him a new xbox so he can play online again


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 12, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> and he was banned from online, he can still play offline. Right now i think people want to buy him a new xbox so he can play online again



seems reasonable for the person who leaked this GOTG 

If I was a rich fuck I would


----------



## G (Sep 12, 2013)

Why the heck did he decide to make Vines? Why not a full playthrough?
Lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2013)

So close yet so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Sep 12, 2013)

people always gotta hack shit


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see all the hackers on the online community.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> So close yet so far.



That hyped me up a lot. Man just gotta get through the weekend and 1 monday and I'll be up for a decent amount playing.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 12, 2013)

I normally hate multiplayer and all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that use that degenerate game destroying shit but this is one game were i'm eagerly looking to see the kind of heists that can be pulled and posse's that form in the online community.


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> That hyped me up a lot. Man just gotta get through the weekend and 1 monday and I'll be up for a decent amount playing.



replay all the missions in gta iv


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm loving all the billboards going up for this game, they're huge


----------



## Hagoromo Gitsune (Sep 12, 2013)

Five days left... I am so excited for Grand Theft Auto V! I've always wanted to play Trevor and Michael ever since I saw the trailer.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 12, 2013)

damnit how much money do they have for marketing?


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

120m or something like that


----------



## 115 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got my e-mail through saying that I've been charged for the game - IF it's sent out tomorrow, I might get it by Saturday.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

since i woke today wend go on page 42(40 post per page option) of this thread i get website treats warning from Avast.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

115 said:


> Just got my e-mail through saying that I've been charged for the game - IF it's sent out tomorrow, I might get it by Saturday.



If so... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mmLRTVYgEq4[/YOUTUBE]




 

Edit: Review up on IGN this coming Monday


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

*Read IGN?s Grand Theft Auto V Review on Monday *


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Read IGN’s Grand Theft Auto V Review on Monday *



I just posted that  but where did you find that vid? Was that one of the Vine videos?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I just posted that  but where did you find that vid? Was that one of the Vine videos?


that gif was posted in gamespot forums.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 12, 2013)

I am getting PUMPED


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I just posted that  but where did you find that vid? Was that one of the Vine videos?



there's a new leaker posting stuff on his instagram


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

live stream gameplay here


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember guys, keep all spoiler talk out until release day and then only in spoiler tags.

---


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> live stream gameplay here



he seem to have moved the stream away because of spammers.


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2013)

yea that place was loaded so it was lagging alot, here's the back up room the guy cut off the chat


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

in this thread there scans of almost  every vehicle in the game.


----------



## Jing (Sep 13, 2013)

God. Fucking. Damn it. Some asshole spoiled something on another forum.

Fuck this shit. Im going on blackout until this actually comes out. See you bitches next Tuesdsay.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 13, 2013)

Is this suppose be a joke?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2013)

I want moar cityscape wai is only 1/3 urbanized?


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

Size difference between GTA 4 and 5



cityscape will be about the same size


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 13, 2013)

The World said:


>



Oh shit stop 

My fuckin' god this game Warudo you playing the game on PS3 or 360?


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't know yet 

Probably PS3

I dont have xboxlive


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never had Xbox Live but I'll be getting it for GTAV.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 13, 2013)

I've only got a ps3 so it's my sole means of online gaming so we can meet up online just send your IDs


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 13, 2013)

hopefully it will arrive early


----------



## lathia (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuck.... I'm going to try and resist buying this game on the current consoles. I'll end up buying another game I want to compensate. Definitely want the PC version and or PS4 if it ever gets ported.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 13, 2013)

What kinda shit is that.

Get the damn game now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2013)

If anyone wanna recap on pretty much every GTA

there's 90 min of goodness


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks very mucho


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I've only got a ps3 so it's my sole means of online gaming i dunno guys we can meet up online just send your IDs



If you want to, post it here and I'll add it to the OP with the rest of them so far.

Speaking of online ID's, where the fuck are all the Xbox people?



Sasuke said:


> hopefully it will arrive early



I ordered mine from GAME and they sent out a message that R* asked all UK retailers not to ship early. I'm sure it's the same for other countries too.

EDIT:
Here's the email:


> GTA V is released on 17th September and Rockstar, who publish it, have worked very hard to make it the
> biggest gaming launch ever. They have requested that no UK retailer despatch GTA V before the 16th September
> and GAME, along with all reputable retailers, will respect this request.





lathia said:


> Fuck.... I'm going to try and resist buying this game on the current consoles. I'll end up buying another game I want to compensate. Definitely want the PC version and or PS4 if it ever gets ported.



Just get the damn game

My plan is to get the game on 360 and if I find it up to scratch I'll buy the PC version as I prefer to play DLC stuff on PC (this way I don't have to lose everything for the next gen) and if I don't think GTAV is good I'll pirate everything on the PC.

I remember with SA that I bought about 4 copies of the game in total for my PS2. I'd play it, stop and then when I want to go back I'd find that I'd lost it. I have no issue in paying for a game that I believe deserves it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't wait to troll the fuck out of GTA Online


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

another livestream up, good quality no lag 



just free roaming right now


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't wait till reviews come out on Monday. I'm surprised the embargo lifts that late.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2013)

IGN will give it a 10/10. I feel it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2013)

9/10

It's ok.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 9/10
> 
> It's ok.



[YOUTUBE]rYbetvkPA6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

and video that shown car damage


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> and video that shown car damage




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol I like how he stops and looks back at it




Some more leak information


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

there a suggestive gif of some guy bumping a girl ,they don't show any genitals but i wonder if it was made to make fun of hot cofee.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder how long it'll take for that kind of content to get criticized


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I wonder how long it'll take for that kind of content to get criticized



there no nudity ,i dunno if i can posted it here but it in a gamespot forum and it haven't been deleted.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2013)

Well there are uncensored breasts at least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Furious George said:


> IGN will give it a 10/10. I feel it.



Not saying much. IGN goes purely by hype. Tho I do feel that this game doesn't deserve anything less than 9.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

ign rated gta iv a 10 it's impossible to give this game a 9


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> ign rated gta iv a 10 it's impossible to give this game a 9


the reviewer said in a new video that if he kept playing two hours more before the review he would have given GTA:IV a 8.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the reviewer said in a new video that if he kept playing two hours more before the review he would have given GTA:IV a 8.



Isn't he one of the dudes that said he wasn't a GTA fan? If so they should have someone review the game that actually plays and likes GTA games


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> If you want to, post it here and I'll add it to the OP with the rest of them so far.
> 
> Speaking of online ID's, where the fuck are all the Xbox people?



I'm here 


still wondering if I'm getting my GTA 5 copy on the 17th or they're going to deliver it to me after the 17th.

Amazon.com said Delivery estimate on Sept. 17th.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 13, 2013)

Kenny Powers


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> ign rated gta iv a 10 it's impossible to give this game a 9



The reviews for GTAIV were some of the most over hyped pieces of shits online. They were stupidly too high. 

I'd have given GTAIV a 7.5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2013)

dat awesome Blane county


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> still wondering if I'm getting my GTA 5 copy on the 17th or they're going to deliver it to me after the 17th.
> ...



from what I understand some copies may not always be delivered on the release date, you'll probabaly get it a day after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> from what I understand some copies may not always be delivered on the release date, you'll probabaly get it a day after.



well that sucks.


I should have just pre-ordered on Gamestop and gotten it there 


I even paid for the shipment to get here on the day of release


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

this guy have some videos including character switching.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Saints Row devs


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The reviews for GTAIV were some of the most over hyped pieces of shits online. They were stupidly too high.
> 
> I'd have given GTAIV a 7.5.



The hatred for that game is over exaggerated


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2013)

srsly GTA IV wasn't that bad I still enjoy it today.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

Move bitch get out the way


there's a bomb strapped to this bus!


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

The World said:


> Move bitch get out the way
> 
> 
> *there's a bomb strapped to this bus*!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

8 minute video


and the user have more


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2013)

The World said:


> Move bitch get out the way
> 
> 
> there's a bomb strapped to this bus!



I love how effortlessly he tosses the guy out of the bus


----------



## Mako (Sep 13, 2013)

NOPE. NOPE. I REFUSE TO WATCH


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> 8 minute video
> 
> 
> and the user have more



They would be a lot more enjoyable if that dude wasn't talking.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

prostitution is deeper



conservatives will be mad.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

eh just looks better but not much different action from iv


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Ha! Rockstar demanded he remove his videos. I fucking knew he was gonna get caught.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2013)

it was a matter of time, every stream or leak that gets out just get shut down after a couple minutes or hours lol


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> and video that shown car damage



almost got Ninja Cougar'd


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Ha! Rockstar demanded he remove his videos. I fucking knew he was gonna get caught.



it lasted long.

but he should have created a fake page whit a different account.


----------



## Soca (Sep 14, 2013)

police look like they're gonna be annoying lil pricks 

(gif)


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2013)

*SOON*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> police look like they're gonna be annoying lil pricks
> 
> (gif)



At least it provides somewhat more of a challenge... We'll have to see how it works out in actual chases.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> police look like they're gonna be annoying lil pricks
> 
> (gif)


at least the cars can take more damage.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 14, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> police look like they're gonna be annoying lil pricks
> 
> (gif)



If your using Franklyn it's probably easier to avoid them, or maybe once you raise the other guys skill classes it wont be as hard.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 14, 2013)

I was thinking about getting this on the PS3 but I've decided that I'll just wait for the PC version, since I'll be upgrading sometime next year.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 14, 2013)

lol I'm getting both versions


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I was thinking about getting this on the PS3 but I've decided that I'll just wait for the PC version, since I'll be upgrading sometime next year.



Considering what mods could make out of GTA 4, I'm really looking forward to playing this some years from now.


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Considering what mods could make out of GTA 4, I'm really looking forward to playing this some years from now.



Hope the port is at least somewhat decent this time. PC version of GTA4 was sort of massive aids at release.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 14, 2013)

Will there even be a PC version?

We didn't get one for Red Dead Redemption.

I sure hope there will be one though i'm not crossing my fingers.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 14, 2013)

If there's no PC version, I'll just get it on the PS3 when the retail price drops.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 14, 2013)

dat car jump


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2013)

Holy fuckballs


----------



## Soca (Sep 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


>



I'm more amazed at how long that car gif is without loss of quality, that jump was pretty impressive though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuck you guys and your gifs


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2013)

The hype is giving me a massive erection

I think I need to see a doctor if it persists for more than 4 hours


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sure there will be a PC version like half a year to a year later. I'll be buying it then as well cause there are so many more possibilities on the PC.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

The people that fear of there not being a PC version just either make me  or


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

This game will be above all others.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Inb4 PETA bitching.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 14, 2013)

Even though it's just a game, I can't see myself getting any satisfaction from killing animals as much as I will innocent people and cops. 

I wonder if we'll see Bigfoot and Leatherface somewhere in the countryside.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2013)

watching GTA videos in honor of such a wonderful day that will be bestowed upon us 

DAT GTA franchise


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

the cow gif whit not the letters


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2013)

This is fucking amazing.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Waves do look white a bit too often though but who cares.






.....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

Bleach said:


> This is fucking amazing.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Alicia (Sep 14, 2013)

why are they using the ugly title font for "wasted" and other onscreen text?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

THE FUCK TON OF SHIT IN THIS GAME IS JUST TOO MUCH


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> why are they using the ugly title font for "wasted" and other onscreen text?



That's some classic GTA font. It's the best.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 14, 2013)

they went hard in the graphics department


----------



## Soca (Sep 14, 2013)

wait did he die?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my god you can ride roller coasters....just like in Bully  pek


----------



## Alicia (Sep 14, 2013)

Bleach said:


> That's some classic GTA font. It's the best.



It's out of place from the polished graphics..


----------



## 115 (Sep 14, 2013)

Alright so copy didn't arrive today but it was shipped which still means that I _hopefully_ get it a day early. Though apparently people who ordered through Amazon in the UK already received their copies today, lucky bastards. 

I cannot wait to play this, seriously, I'm so fucking hyped.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## 115 (Sep 14, 2013)

Agreed 100%. When BioShock: Infinite came out, I thought that it would be GoTY for sure, then The Last Of Us came out and I thought that would be GoTY, now it looks like GTA5 will knock them both out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

I want to laugh but I can't, Bioshock and LastOfUs were important parts of my year.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 15, 2013)

From gameplay and replay value GTA V will be unrivaled. But as far as an emotional story I doubt it can surpass The Last of Us which for me is very important in a game.

Although I'm sure it will be GOTY.

Also I can't believe this game is running on current gen


----------



## 115 (Sep 15, 2013)

Eh that article isn't entirely true. You won't be banned for playing GTA V early legitimately. You will however be banned for posting images/videos/storyline leaks online while being stupid enough to have your Gamertag showing somewhere.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah I agree. If you legally obtained the game early, you shouldn't be punished. I think Shuhei confirmed that with his responding tweet. However, showing the whole world your shit, you're asking for ass spanking from Rockstar, Microsoft, whoever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

There's talk that our ministry might ban the game 

I'll wait a couple of days after release, if it's not in my hands by then I'll just order online.


----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> There's talk that our ministry might ban the game
> 
> I'll wait a couple of days after release, if it's not in my hands by then I'll just order online.



where do you live?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2013)

Any more streams?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> I'll wait a couple of days after release, if it's not in my hands by then I'll just order online.


I'll write your ministry and tell them what you're doing, just for laughs.

send me a video of your public flogging and a photo of you wearing the big scarlet V they sew onto your clothes.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GTA 5's Leaked Xbox 360 Data Reveals PC, PS4 Build Code
> *



Did anyone really think it would never come out for PC? All the previous "major" GTA titles did, it's just always with the "Rockstar delay". Or did I miss some statements that put this into question early on?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2013)

There's this one one russian stream, Trevor started a mission where he got pissed and the goal of the mission was to get to this place and kill these rednecks and destroy their meth lab because some china guy partnered with them instead of trevor.

So while half way towards the methlab, the player decides to switch cars on the high way, hijacks some dude, the hijacking animation is different and more brutal and violent, with trevor just beating the fuck out of the dude while screaming about how pissed he is at losing the deal to the rednecks. Then after he finally gets in the car and starts driving to the farm he starts screaming SEE WHAT YOU MADE ME TOO, SOMEONE IS DEAD NOW, AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT, I AM GOING TO KILL YOUR FUCKING HILLBILLY ASSES.

It was really cool. Wasn't expecting that much detail put into the game.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 15, 2013)

For a second I thought trevor broke the fourth wall


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

It's silly really. People worry there'll be no GTA V on the PC and they either forget or don't know that GTA began on the PC


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 15, 2013)

The game is released in EU on the 17th right?
Will wake up early just to go buy it before all the copies are sold out.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2013)

We'll see. Both of those games were kind of a big deal. 



Khris said:


> There's talk that our ministry might ban the game



pfft, lol. 

How does a ministry ban a game anyway? 

"If you play this game you can't come to the Autumn Social?"

"If you play this game we will shake our heads when we see you?"

"We're going to make Gamestop employees in our community feel so bad that they won't sell the game?"

I don't understand these things.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Furious George said:


> How does a ministry ban a game anyway?
> 
> "If you play this game you can't come to the Autumn Social?"
> 
> ...



How is that hard to understand? It's banned, so you can't sell it. If anyone finds out that you do, you face punishment. It can't be openly promoted either.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> The game is released in EU on the 17th right?
> Will wake up early just to go buy it before all the copies are sold out.



[YOUTUBE]E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]

Midnight launch everywhere, just for pre-orders only. 

And you think you'll be able to casually get a copy?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How is that hard to understand? It's banned, so you can't sell it. If anyone finds out that you do, you face punishment. It can't be openly promoted either.



Its a joke. 

I live in a place where video game bans do not happen. The joke was meant to show how completely alien something like that would be to me. I do in fact know what a ban is.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> There's talk that our ministry might ban the game
> 
> I'll wait a couple of days after release, if it's not in my hands by then I'll just order online.



Do you live in Australia? They always try to ban GTA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> where do you live?



Bahrain. Middle Eastern. 



Aging Boner said:


> I'll write your ministry and tell them what you're doing, just for laughs.
> 
> send me a video of your public flogging and a photo of you wearing the big scarlet V they sew onto your clothes.



Might do that. 



Furious George said:


> We'll see. Both of those games were kind of a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't understand because you're not made of stupid. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Do you live in Australia? They always try to ban GTA



Like I said Bahrain. 

Aussie banning these games is even more dumb.



Zaru said:


> How is that hard to understand? It's banned, so you can't sell it. If anyone finds out that you do, you face punishment. It can't be openly promoted either.



It's a superficial ban though, if I port it/order it online whatever. No fucks will be given.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Sep 15, 2013)

It's going to be a bitch getting a copy on first day. 

Also the midnight releases! 

Should've pre-ordered. 

Gifs are awesome though.


----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2013)

the day is almost here


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2013)

So they made entire tv shows for the TVs in the game again. Just watched an ep of "Impotent Rage"


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Will there even be a PC version?
> 
> We didn't get one for Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> I sure hope there will be one though i'm not crossing my fingers.



RDR was sort of an exception since it was apparently a coding disaster on consoles and Rockstar didn't believe it was worth the considerable effort required to get a decent pc version together.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

For those that preordered the collector's edition.

[YOUTUBE]-6CJ4rG0pbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2013)

goddammn


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

I want this game nowwwwwwwwwh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2013)

sucks that I pre-ordered GTA 5 on Amazon.com , paid for it to get to me on the day it comes out and it still hasn't shipped yet 


fuck I can't wait a few more days


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> It's going to be a bitch getting a copy on first day.
> 
> Also the midnight releases!
> 
> ...



Try and preorder on Amazon now, don't know if it was to late. A few of my friends preordered last on friday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend Amazon bro


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

I remember I preordered Pokemon Pearl at GameStop online and got it 2 or 3 days before release. I tried that again with Black 2 and I got it 2 days after release  no longer will I preorder games online. Just a few more days


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I wouldn't recommend Amazon bro



They are awesome, have you seen the deal they are offering for beyond two souls special edition? I feel like I am robbing someone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> They are awesome, have you seen the deal they are offering for beyond two souls special edition? I feel like I am robbing someone.



I haven't 


I guess cause I'm hoping to get the game as early on Tuesday as possible but they say it could be any time of the day. 

I hate being paranoid about door bell  ringing at any time


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I haven't
> 
> 
> I guess cause I'm hoping to get the game as early on Tuesday as possible but they say it could be any time of the day.
> ...



I dont mind waiting a few days if it means I will get a game the same week its released or save a good few dollars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> I dont mind waiting a few days if it means I will get a game the same week its released or save a good few dollars.



but I'm a premium member and I am supposed to get the game on the day it's out. 

I can't wait no more for this game


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> but I'm a premium member and I am supposed to get the game on the day it's out.
> 
> I can't wait no more for this game



Not long now.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 15, 2013)

One of my mates has been playing it since Friday. There's a chain of stores here that always sells games early for a higher price.

His GT is "Clabbadabading" I case anyone tries to call me for BS 

Suprised he isn't banned yet, or at all for that matter. Since I never pre-ordered, I don't know if I want to chance a midnight release for the hope of getting a copy. Not feeling like I want to waste my time if I don't.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 15, 2013)

GTA 3 Speedrun in 1:11:57
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9eb9dtajRs[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't think it was possible to finish a GTA game that fast.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Republican Space Rangers!


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

poor saints row, now they gotta step it up and have the gang take over the world


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

The PC gamer. LEL


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

apparently the a stream in here 


 but i cant stream it for some reason.

edit:yeah it a GTA V stream for some reason it did not worked in my Firefox but in IE.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

works fine for me

he's just driving around


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

i like that wend you grab money it shown how much you gained.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

still mindblown by how big this map is

there's so much room for activities


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

the police chases in GTA V are epic.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2013)

No.  

Even had I sent it to Sony, they wouldn't replace the thing I needed for free. And I sure as shit wouldn't have gotten it back by GTA V's release. A PS4 (and a bit of liquor) is my best choice now.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

But GTA V does not have a PS4 release


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No.
> 
> Even had I sent it to Sony, they wouldn't replace the thing I needed for free. And I sure as shit wouldn't have gotten it back by GTA V's release. A PS4 (and a bit of liquor) is my best choice now.



Does the ps4 have backward compatibility?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Does the ps4 have backward compatibility?



Only with Gaikai online service and that launches spring 2014


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Only with Gaikai online service and that launches spring 2014



Guess no GTA 5 or beyond two souls for furious George, now he really has a good reason to be furious.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But GTA V does not have a PS4 release





At this point the source code "leak" is just a rumor but honestly it makes complete sense that a PS4/PC version would be released. I'm banking on it being true.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 16, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> still mindblown by how big this map is
> *
> there's so much room for activities*


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm dissapointed that I didn't get the game today but it's nearly time.

I've managed to stay away from all the spoilers and all the GIF's so all I've seen is the trailers stuff.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> At this point the source code "leak" is just a rumor but honestly it makes complete sense that a PS4/PC version would be released. I'm banking on it being true.



But it's gonna take a while.

I'll get it on PS4 too if the rumor does get confirmed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Definately buying this for PC when it comes out. I'd much rather buy DLC on PC where I know I won't have to buy the DLC again because of going to another console.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No.
> 
> Even had I sent it to Sony, they wouldn't replace the thing I needed for free. And I sure as shit wouldn't have gotten it back by GTA V's release. A PS4 (and a bit of liquor) is my best choice now.



you should've tried sony. always try sony. 

when i broke my first ps3, it was out of warranty and had nothing to do with sony, i found this sony customer service number in one of them leaflets that comes inside the boxes and dialled it just to see what they would say and they offered to exchange it for a new one with the same size hard drive, two days later a courier came and picked up my broken ps3 and gave me a new one

every time i tell people this story they say i was extremely lucky, but hey, i wouldn't have been hadn't i tried it

on a side note i never heard of that "system is too hot" message, seems like them guys really did a number on it


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Review is up  Just as we all expected.


Edit: And check this shit out too (though it isn't available at the moment)


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No.
> 
> Even had I sent it to Sony, they wouldn't replace the thing I needed for free. And I sure as shit wouldn't have gotten it back by GTA V's release. A PS4 (and a bit of liquor) is my best choice now.



R.I.P George


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you should've tried sony. always try sony.
> 
> when i broke my first ps3, it was out of warranty and had nothing to do with sony, i found this sony customer service number in one of them leaflets that comes inside the boxes and dialled it just to see what they would say and they offered to exchange it for a new one with the same size hard drive, two days later a courier came and picked up my broken ps3 and gave me a new one
> 
> ...



I don't need your super lucky stories right now. I'm trying to feel bad for myself here. 

It burns us precious. 

-----------------

Now that I've slept on it I may just get a new PS3. Like someone else said, a PS4 version might take a while and I still want to play Beyond Two Souls anyway. Just didn't want to get two new consoles in one month (getting a Wii U on Friday).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

George, you should get the 500GB PS3 + GTA5 bundle.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

I even forgot about that bundle 

yeah he should get that instead and wait a bit longer until getting next gen.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> George, you should get the 500GB PS3 + GTA5 bundle.



I will!

Now wipe that silly emoticon off your face, you ninny hammer!


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 16, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Review is up  Just as we all expected.
> 
> 
> Edit: And check this shit out too (though it isn't available at the moment)



If it wasn't Ign I would be excited.....wtf why pretend I am fucking stocked. One of the best game ever wow that's a statement in itself. How many games have been dubbed that this year.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 16, 2013)

It angers me that the game releases tomorrow

and you're all going to be playing it

and I wont


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Metacritic gave this 99/100.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

Still no word if it'll release here tomorrow


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 16, 2013)

Dam guys I am getting so hyped keep checking my email to see if it's been dispatched.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 16, 2013)

I'am curious about the story....or rather...one special thing about it.

There has been no mention of any real antagonist, something every GTA game has had before. (Sonny, Tenpenny, Dimitri, etc etc.)

I hope there are some though. 

And i hope he/she/them is an good one.

Do you guys have any predictions about that?  Will we have an true antagonist this time around, and if so, will it be another gangster/mobster type or kind of a new version of Officer Tenpenny?​


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2013)

Reviews are turning out as expected.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Apparently GameSpot gave this a 9.0 due to some misogynistic bullshit  and the reviewer is a chick obviously.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 16, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I'am curious about the story....or rather...one special thing about it.
> 
> There has been no mention of any real antagonist, something every GTA game has had before. (Sonny, Tenpenny, Dimitri, etc etc.)
> 
> ...



Between Trevor in general and Michael being untrustworthy, there really isn't a need for a distinct antagonist. Dan Houser talked about that in an interview a year ago. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



From a certain point of view, Trevor could definitely count as an antagonist seeing as he killed former protagonist Johnny.






BlazingInferno said:


> Apparently GameSpot gave this a 9.0 due to some misogynistic bullshit  and the reviewer is a chick obviously.



The reviewer is actually a guy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> The reviewer is actually a guy.


 
GameSpot called her a she


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Gamespot's resident transcomplainer.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 16, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From a certain point of view, Trevor could definitely count as an antagonist seeing as he killed former protagonist Johnny.





*Spoiler*: __ 



So....

Wait.


Do you mean *THE* Johnny?



Johnny Fucking Klebitz?  

Trevor killed him?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 16, 2013)

Lavender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, he killed him. It supposedly happens right at Trevor's introduction, though I've tried to avoid getting spoiled even further. The guy Trevor was stomping on in the second trailer? THAT'S JOHNNY.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

*CVG*



*Joystic review*


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder how long the main missions will be in total. 30-35 hours? Not to mention the time i spend lunging around? This game is delightfully generous in duration, which might come in handy if college hadn't just started a few weeks ago 

Which means i can only play the game on weekends

And i need to make sure i finish it before Beyond Two Souls comes out 

This is way too convenient a dilemma.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy crap those scores


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2013)

The only good thing about this game coming out is that I can watch the reaction to the reviews. Really hilarious stuff going on right now.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 16, 2013)

dat one below


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

YES MY GAME HAS SHIPPED :WOW

one problem, my controller is fucked up


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

*Giant Bomb Review*


*The Guardian Review*
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/16/gta-5-review-grand-theft-auto-v

*Destructoid Review*


*Game Trailer Review*


*Eurogamer Review *


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> YES MY GAME HAS SHIPPED :WOW


I just got an email too. Let's hope someone isn't planning a heist on it.



> one problem, my controller is fucked up



Get on your bike and buy one. We have people complaining about busted consoles and you come in here with such a trivial problem.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

iknow right, go steal one if you have to


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

HAHAHA FUCK YOU 360 MICROSOFT BITCHES THIS GAME WAS MADE FOR PS3 ANYWAYS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I just got an email too. Let's hope someone isn't planning a heist on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get on your bike and buy one. We have people complaining about busted consoles and you come in here with such a trivial problem.




God no.  That would suck.


I got no money bro . Truth be told I'm not the one that bought it for me, my girl did. 



Daftvirgin said:


> HAHAHA FUCK YOU 360 MICROSOFT BITCHES THIS GAME WAS MADE FOR PS3 ANYWAYS


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 16, 2013)

Ah, I just remembered.



Neo Arcadia said:


> You know, I have two simple requests to Rockstar when it comes to vehicles and Free Mode.
> 
> #1: Put in a functional Sky Crane helicopter.
> #2: Let it be able to pick up an APC/Tank when it's upside down.
> ...



Nearly a year ago I wished for the Skylift to finally be in, and according to strategy guide pics it is. Now to see if it actually works. If it does work the Rhino will probably be way too heavy to life though, unfortunately. Maybe I could at least try to create a flying a tow truck train...


----------



## Lavender (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, so let me get this straight.

You get two discs?

And as long as you only put in the first one, the game will never have any real graphical problems?

But will it mean that when you get to an certain point, you cant really progress any further and you HAVE to put it in?  Like in MGS 1?


Or is that extra disc just....kinda there?  

(This is my first time even hearing about this ''disc 2'', so forgive me my confusion.)​


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Okay, so let me get this straight.
> 
> You get two discs?
> 
> ...



Fortunately no. 

Disk 1 will only be used to install and once install is complete disk 2 will all be needed to play the entire game without needing to swap the disks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

ugh not getting controller till tomorrow


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

tomorrow is the official release so its whatever 

couple more hours left


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

These hours are so agonizing 


slowest Monday ever


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2013)

Its fucking happening. May have to pick up my copy tomorrow though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

As my game will be arriving in the morning, I'll be going to sleep early tonight.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

*Systemwars Magazine Review*


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2013)

Are bears confirmed? I wanna go into the mountains with Trevor and kill a bear with my fists.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> As my game will be arriving in the morning, I'll be going to sleep early tonight.



how do you know it's arriving in the morning?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm glad the rumours of no cheats in the game is not true.



Punk CM said:


> how do you know it's arriving in the morning?



Parcel tracking and they've always been on time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> HAHAHA FUCK YOU 360 MICROSOFT BITCHES THIS GAME WAS MADE FOR PS3 ANYWAYS


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 16, 2013)

Is this shit ever coming to pc or what ?


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

in the distinct future I guess, there's no reason for it not too.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2013)

Classes went by at super speed today, hopefully the rest of the day does too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Is this shit ever coming to pc or what ?



Probably next year, Rockstar tends to delay PC GTA


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 16, 2013)

The feline menace from RDR returns. I've heard now they'll be able to push players off bikes and even car jack them if there's no window.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm glad the rumours of no cheats in the game is not true.



>Explosive Melee Attacks

Dis gun be gud.

But no weapon cheats?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 16, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Probably next year, Rockstar tends to delay PC GTA



Thats the saddest shit I heard today.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

last few hours of GTA IV before GTA V... I'll miss you, Liberty City


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats the saddest shit I heard today.



Yeah man sorry.

Maybe it won't be that long and it will be more of a November release.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >Explosive Melee Attacks
> 
> Dis gun be gud.
> 
> But no weapon cheats?



That cheat was in TBoGT too, its fun initially, but gets boring fast


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously, where the fuck are my weapon cheats?

I'M NOT FUCKING PLAYING AROUND!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Seriously, where the fuck are my weapon cheats?
> 
> I'M NOT FUCKING PLAYING AROUND!



stfu you fucking dumbass, this glorious game doesn't need weapon cheats you cunt!


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

fuck this evening feels even more important than E3's


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2013)

Why iOS gotta be first?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels like its New Year's Eve?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

the day can't go any slower


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

We need a countdown just like New Year's Eve 

[YOUTUBE]3GwjfUFyY6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok people, I know I've said this before but I'll repeat it again for everyone.

Let's keep spoilers in spoiler tags and name those tags appropriately with a quick non spoilery description so that people who have played that mission recognise it and know it's safe to click and those that haven't won't get spoiled. Another reason for putting a description is that on NF spoiler tags are also used to hide large images, so we don't want any confusion. 

Everyone here has been awesome about keeping all the shitty spoilers out of here so I'm confident that those that have the chance to play more won't ruin it for those that need to take their time.

Two weeks is the max for this but if it seems everyone here has completed the story in one week we'll review it and see what everyone's opinions are.

Thank you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> We need a countdown just like New Year's Eve
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3GwjfUFyY6M[/YOUTUBE]



On my Xbox there is a countdown for GTA 5 release


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ds4V0U4ikho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

here is official countdown and dat  just fits perfectly Black


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

The reviews are glowing. Wish I had $60 to spend today.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

What console should I get this on?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> What console should I get this on?




PS3


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

They should make this a holiday: international GTA day


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2013)

Why the PS3?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Why the PS3?



Because console wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> They should make this a holiday: international GTA day




For one year only?  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Because console wars.



but I'm an Xbox 360 user  



Suzuku said:


> Why the PS3?



I figure it's better .


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2013)

CVG – 10/10
IGN – 10/10
OXM – 10/10
OPM -10/10
Edge – 10/10
StrategyInformer – 10/10
Kotaku – Yes
DigitalSpy – 5/5
 – 10/10
GameInformer – 9.75/10
 – 9.8/10
GiantBomb – 5/5
Gamereactor – 10/10
GodisaGeek – 10/10
Videogamer – 10/10
Akihabarablues – 100/100
Xbox 360 Achievements – 100/100
 – 100/100
 – 10/10
 – 10/10


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2013)

Where's the 11/10?

sorry I can't get this game without an 11/10


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

if you yourself think it's 11/10 that should be enough to get it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

people waiting for GTA V in europe.









Suzuku said:


> What console should I get this on?



well if you don't have a gold live account you wont be able to use the online feature in the 360 version.

and Trophies>achievements


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

I review GTA 5 as 11/10 

now go get that game The World


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> people waiting for GTA V in europe.



that's insane lol Imma ride by my game store tnite n take a pictures


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2013)

lol look at those 12 year old kids there waiting to get it. What they know bout GTA


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)

Perfect advertising:


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

LMJ said:


> lol look at those 12 year old kids there waiting to get it. What they know bout GTA



They arrive at the front and are told they can't purchase it because of their age.

It will be glorious


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

What are those little shits doing up past their bedtime?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad parenting, my child.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 16, 2013)

Shipped today, but I won't be back home until about midnight tomorrow...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Bad parenting, my child.



then the parents go and complain to the media and politicians.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Fully paid my collector's edition finally. 

[YOUTUBE]xJqg_-wXnuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking 1st world.

I have to wait a week for it to reach my country.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

a police killing video as Trevor.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3LLv5sFzh5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> then the parents go and complain to the media and politicians.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 16, 2013)

please believe I will also shed tears when I get my copy.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24109176


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2013)

this little 5 year old kid playing this game......


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

As long as it won't make him kill people, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2013)

Its 5:25 am here and I'm supposed to get the game with my best friend at 9 am but I CAN'T FUCKING SLEEP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

fuck yes my game has been shipped


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm in line right now :33


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2013)

Forget lines, I'll go after class in the morning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm in line right now :33



be careful not to get trampled man


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> be careful not to get trampled man



I'm like number 30 and line and the people at Gamestop here are running a tight schedule so No one is rushing.

Its time


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

My brother has been playing for the past 6 hours


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 17, 2013)

This shit is going to sell a loooot... Might even surpass SA.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Grimm said:


> This shit is going to sell a loooot... Might even surpass SA.



It probably will, I know GTA 5 will surpass GTA 4

Got my copy


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Lucky bastard!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lucky bastard!



You want some peanut butter with that jelly 

I just have to wait for my brother to get off the PS3


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2013)

40 minutes left over hereeeeeeeeeeeee in da midwest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

So fucking jelly now 

Hopefully I pass by the store later today and see it on the shelf or something.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Zidane said:


> You want some peanut butter with that jelly
> 
> I just have to wait for my brother to get off the PS3



WTF just Sparta-kick him to the ground and announce to your family that you've got GTA fucking V


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> WTF just Sparta-kick him to the ground and announce to your family that you've got GTA fucking V



He is finishing up Agrabah in KH 1 HD

He is almost done


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

SPARTA-KICK OF DOOOOOOOOM!


SHOULD HAVE SAVED YOUR KH GAME EARLIER BITCH


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

He is done now it is time to play


----------



## Mako (Sep 17, 2013)

Ugh, I wish I can go get my copy right now. Sadly, I have to wait afterschool to open my package from Amazon. and it's literally 3-5 miles away from my current location


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

There was like 100+ people at each Gamestop in my area. 

Got my copy.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> people waiting for GTA V in europe.



The 3rd picture is of Silverburn here in Scotland. Its about 1 mile in length and the game store is right at the beginning, the cue went the whole length of the place and out the other side. Safe to say some people never got a copy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm like number 30 and line and the people at Gamestop here are running a tight schedule so No one is rushing.
> 
> Its time




Sweet 




Vae said:


> My brother has been playing for the past 6 hours



that sucks man  


I have to go to the store to buy a new controller but am scared that the game might come from  UPS and I miss it


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There was like 100+ people at each Gamestop in my area.
> 
> Got my copy.



There were 200+ people at mine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol Game stop in Chicago ain't offering no midnight releases


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 17, 2013)

Foster said:


> Ugh, I wish I can go get my copy right now. Sadly, I have to wait afterschool to open my package from Amazon. and it's literally 3-5 miles away from my current location



Gosh man i can relate to this


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Lol Game stop in Chicago ain't offering no midnight releases



Thats some bullshit


----------



## Mako (Sep 17, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Lol Game stop in Chicago ain't offering no midnight releases



Really? That's sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Thats some bullshit



too dangerous brah


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Foster said:


> Really? That's sad. So I'm guessing you bought it online?



Yeah.....Amazon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SnGIf7v2oZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my copy. Midnight release had a lot more people than I thought it would. Around 140 or so. Went by pretty smooth. Now I'm waiting for the 8gb install. Then I play till 3-4 am before I gotta go to sleep Q___Q


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2013)

So how's the game? Worth the hype?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> Lol Game stop in Chicago ain't offering no midnight releases



they probably wanted to avoid a gang war.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2013)

What's the main theme song BTW? I keep playing GTA IV's theme in my head while I'm waiting for GTA V


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> they probably wanted to avoid a gang war.



sadly one of them is in the line between two gang zones


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got back from GameStop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What's the main theme song BTW? I keep playing GTA IV's theme in my head while I'm waiting for GTA V



I still have Stevie Wonder playing in my head.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

gamespot have a stream.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2013)

Wtf!? Them people are selling this game $300 to $350riyals coz its a first day release. Are they out of their minds.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2013)

Woke up and now eagerly waiting for the damn courier to knock.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

